# 6x6x6 Race



## Keroma12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Same rules as the other races. Average of 5 removing best and worst. New scrambles each sunday or monday. 6x6x6 is awesome 

Let me know your goal the first time you enter the race. Sub-6, sub-5, sub-4, sub-3, or sub-2:30. Beat your goal 3 times, and you move on to the next one (if you want to continue here).

Week 1​
1) D 2U2 U2 3F2 D2 F2 3R' 2F 3U' B 3R' 2U2 3R' D' 2R' F D' 2B 3F F 2L' 2R 2B2 3R' 2R 2D2 B D2 L' 2L2 3R 2R2 R' F 3R' 2B' 3F2 U L' 3R2 U' 2F' F 2D' 3R' 3U 3R2 R' U' 2R2 2B2 3U' B 3F' R' U R' D 2L2 2R2 2D R B' 2B' 2L 2D L2 2R' D L2 2U2 U B L 2L' 3R 2R' R D L

2) 2D 3F' D2 2D2 2L 2R2 D2 B2 3F2 F2 3U 2R' B2 2B 3F' 2F F' 2L2 D 2B R 2F2 2L2 F 2L 2F' 2D2 U 2L 2R2 2F 3R D2 2D2 R' F' 2D2 2R 2F2 F2 3R' 2B2 3F' 2F' F' D2 3U 2U 3R 2D' 2R2 R2 B 2B' 2F2 F 3U' 2R' R2 2U2 2L 3R R' U2 B2 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D 2U2 R 2D U2 3F' 2F' U 2B2 R' U2 2F'

3) 2U' 2L' 2F2 R 3F' 2R2 R2 2B2 3F2 3R2 2D' 3R U2 2B 2F2 2R 2D R 2B' 2L D 2F2 F 2D 2F2 3R2 2R' 2U' 2L 3R D 3U U' 3R2 3U2 3F2 U' 2B 2D2 3R' 2B L2 3R R 2B F' 3U' 2U2 L 2F' D2 U L2 D 3F' 2F F2 2R 2U2 U' 2L 3F2 2L' B 2D R2 3U2 2U U2 3F2 3R 2B 3F' 2U 3R 2D2 3F' 2U' B' 2B'

4) B 2F' L' R2 D' 3U' 2U 2F' 2L2 3U 3F' 2R2 2F2 2L B2 3U' U' 2R' 2B' D2 L2 3R R' 2D 3U' B2 2B' 2F2 F 2D2 3U2 U' 2B2 2U' 3R 2R' 2F' D 3U' F2 2U' F 2R' B2 2R D 2D2 2B F D2 2D2 2U' 2B2 3F' 3U' B2 2F2 R B' 2B2 L' 3R2 B2 2L' B L' 2D2 B2 F' L 2L2 2R' D' 2D 2R' 2U U' 2B' U B2

5) B 3U L' 3U B2 L' B2 2D' 3R D2 2F' 3U2 2B L2 2F D2 2D' 2U L2 2U' F2 2R2 2D 2F2 L 2B2 2R' 2U 3R2 2U2 2L 2B2 3F2 2F2 D L' R 2B 3R D' 2U 2F2 D 2B2 U2 2B2 D2 L' 2L2 2R R F2 L 2L' 3R' 2R R D 2U' R B 2D2 2F 2R 2D 2B' 2L' 3R2 2U R2 2D2 B' L' B2 U L2 2L2 2R2 2D2 L


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Results by person for each week: (only has Week 1 through Week 24)


Spoiler



Keroma12


Spoiler



Week 1 - 3:39.46
Week 2 - 3:27.81
Week 3 - 3:45.28
Week 4 - 3:38.65
Week 5 - 4:05.50
Week 6 - 3:37.96
Week 7 - 3:58.12
Week 8 - 3:32.21
Week 9 - 3:36.65
Week 10 - 3:40.02
Week 11 - 3:40.23
Week 12 - 3:42.11
Week 13 - 3:33.38
Week 14 - 3:43.47
Week 15 - 3:45.44
Week 16 - 3:45.80
Week 17 - 3:46.10
Week 18 - 3:45.76
Week 19 - 3:57.05
Week 20 - 4:11.66


James Ludlow


Spoiler



Week 1 - 3:44.11
Week 2 - 3:41.12
Week 4 - 3:56.14
Week 5 - 3.39.89
Week 6 - 3:52.19
Week 7 - 3:44.97
Week 8 - 3:40.52
Week 9 - 3:37.12
Week 10 - 3:47.16
Week 11 - 3:57.61
Week 12 - 3:46.61
Week 13 - 3:38.28
Week 19 - 3:42.79


zipzap321


Spoiler



Week 1 - 6:54.07
Week 2 - 6:03.96
Week 3 - 5:56.21


Arnaud van Galen


Spoiler



Week 1 - 4:04.61
Week 2 - 4:07.99
Week 3 - 4:07.77
Week 4 - 4:11.70
Week 5 - 3:52.51
Week 6 - 4:11.58
Week 7 - 3:51.74
Week 8 - 4:17.90
Week 9 - 4:14.20
Week 10 - 4:10.01
Week 11 - 3:45.48
Week 12 - 3:50.11
Week 13 - 4:17.36
Week 14 - 4:14.89
Week 15 - 3:45.10
Week 16 - 3:52.73
Week 17 - 3:38.98
Week 18 - 3:54.34
Week 19 - 3:58.94
Week 20 - 4:03.93
Week 21 - 4:03.23
Week 22 - 4:07.11
Week 23 - 4:07.48
Week 24 - 4:05.02


emolover


Spoiler



Week 3 - 4:56.81


mrjames113083


Spoiler



Week 3 - 5:22.86


Henrik


Spoiler



Week 5 - 4:34.94


Mike Hughey


Spoiler



Week 5 - 5:30.38
Week 6 - 5:50.75
Week 7 - 5:24.62
Week 8 - 5:18.35
Week 9 - 5:14.30
Week 10 - 5:21.21
Week 11 - 5:10.67
Week 12 - 5:05.69
Week 13 - 5:13.52
Week 14 - 5:06.12
Week 15 - 5:10.07
Week 17 - 5:08.93
Week 18 - 4:52.98
Week 19 - 5:08.22


AJ Blair


Spoiler



Week 6 - 5:41.49
Week 8 - 5:35.65
Week 9 - 5:28.76
Week 10 - 5:16.08
Week 16 - 4:45.77
Week 18 - 4:51.98


kinch2002


Spoiler



Week 7 - 3:37.62
Week 8 - 3:28.70


Jakube


Spoiler



Week 7 - 6:17.45
Week 8 - 5:51.77
Week 20 - 4:38.56


vcuber13


Spoiler



Week 8 - 4:04.81
Week 18 - 4:07.64
Week 20 - 3:52.35
Week 21 - 3:57.65


Tortin


Spoiler



Week 9 - 2:44.22


stricgoogle


Spoiler



Week 9 - 3:13.04
Week 12 - 3:20.10
Week 19 - 3:15.63


Georgeanderre


Spoiler



Week 11 - 5:51.33
Week 12 - DNF


RyanReese09


Spoiler



Week 11 - 6:59.30
Week 12 - 5:56.30


hjblqz


Spoiler



Week 12 - 2:46.53


ChrisBird


Spoiler



Week 12 - 3:53.53
Week 13 - 3:51.04
Week 14 - 3:53.55
Week 17 - 3:34.54


blakedacuber


Spoiler



Week 13 - 6:13.63
Week 14 - 5:59.38


Adrian E


Spoiler



Week 15 - 4:00.33


Louis Cormier


Spoiler



Week 15 - 4:24.12
Week 16 - 3:58.20
Week 18 - 3:44.32
Week 21 - 3:43.12
Week 22 - 3:41.03


Skullush


Spoiler



Week 17 - 6:34.48


uberCuber


Spoiler



Week 18 - 3:52.62


MostEd


Spoiler



Week 20 - 10:02.75


Hays


Spoiler



Week 21 - 2:05.78


APdRF


Spoiler



Week 23 - 5:31.29


mycube


Spoiler



Week 24 - 5:38.19





Weekly winners (has Week 1 through Week 38)


Spoiler



Week 1 – _Keroma12_ – 3:39.46
Week 2 – _Keroma12_ – 3:27.81
Week 3 – _Keroma12_ – 3:45.28
Week 4 – _Keroma12_ – 3:38.65
Week 5 – _James Ludlow_ – 3:39.89
Week 6 – _Keroma12_ – 3:37.96
Week 7 – _kinch2002_ – 3:37.62
Week 8 – _kinch2002_ – 3:28.70
Week 9 – _Tortin_ – 2:44.22
Week 10 – _Keroma12_ – 3:40.02
Week 11 – _Keroma12_ – 3:40.23
Week 12 – _hjblqz_ – 2:46.53
Week 13 – _Keroma12_ - 3:33.38
Week 14 – _Keroma12_ – 3:43.47
Week 15 – _Arnuad van Galen_ – 3:45.10
Week 16 – _Keroma12_ – 3:45.80
Week 17 – _ChrisBird_ – 3:34.54
Week 18 - _Louis Cormier_ - 3:44.32
Week 19 - _stricgoogle_ - 3:15.63
Week 20 - _vcuber13_ - 3:52.35
Week 21 - _Hays_ - 2:05.78
Week 22 - _Louis Cormier_ - 3:41.03
Week 23 - _Arnuad van Galen_ - 4:07.48
Week 24 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:05.02
Week 25 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:02.51
Week 26 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:00.87
Week 27 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:34.27
Week 28 - _APdRF_ - 4:04.65
Week 29 - _mycube_ - 4:47.29
Week 30 - _Jakube_ - 4:07.64
Week 31a - _mycube_ - 4:30.48
Week 31b - _fastcubesolver_ - 3:48.26
Week 32 - _APdRF_ - 3:55.54
Week 33 - _mycube_ - 4:15.27
Week 34 - _mycube_ - 4:04.97
Week 35 - _stricgoogle_ - 2:55.02
Week 36 - _cuber952_ - 2:41.76
Week 37 - _mycube_ - 3:59.47
Week 38 - _Keroma12_ - 3:51.75


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 28, 2011)

What's the race to? Sub-6? Sub-5? Sub-4? Or is it just a "Hey guys, anyone that wants to race 6x6 come here!" type of thread?


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Keroma12 Week 1*

Goal: Sub-3

3:35.48, (3:49.31), 3:39.69, (3:32.12), 3:43.22 = 3:39.46

Comment: No sub 3:30


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 28, 2011)

So it's more of a motivation thread than a race thread? I don't care either way lol I just got my 6x6 so of there is a common goal I'll be here a while. If not I'll set my own goal and still be here a while lol.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 29, 2011)

_James Ludlow_ _Week1_

_Goal - Sub3_

3.43.65 3.32.21 4.10.61 3.56.46 3.32.00 = 3.44.11

_Comment - HAHA - O OP OP OP O - sub3.30 without my monster dose of parities? _


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2011)

If that's true then your parity execution needs a lot of work


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 29, 2011)

It wouldn't have changed much as both my non counters had OP, but yeah it does. OP prob takes about 10secs ish. Its mostly parity PLL recog that I think I need to work on though.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 29, 2011)

What are your splits? I'm usually around 1:30-1:25-0:40.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 29, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> What are your splits? I'm usually around 1:30-1:25-0:40.


 
what are your edges on 5x5?

im like 55/60 on 5x5 and about 120 on 6x6 (but i need to practice)


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 29, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what are your edges on 5x5?


 
I think I'm about 0:40 - 1:00 - 0:30


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 30, 2011)

Week 1
Goal- Sub-6
Average-6:54.07 (σ = 25.10)
7:29.06, 6:20.95, 7:30.74, 6:41.77, 6:31.37
I am going to need to practice a lot.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 30, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> What are your splits? I'm usually around 1:30-1:25-0:40.



On 6x6 I'm around 1.30 , 1.30, 40. All roughly of course.



Keroma12 said:


> I think I'm about 0:40 - 1:00 - 0:30



On 5x5 I'm 35, 1.20, 30 i guess.


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 4, 2011)

Week 1 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_Keroma12_ - 3:39.46
_James Ludlow_ - 3.44.11

*Sub-6:*
_zipzap321_ - 6:54.07

Week 2 Scrambles​
1) L2 2B' 2U2 U2 B 3U2 U F2 D2 3F 3R2 2B 2R 2D F' L2 2L 2R B' 2R2 2F F' D' B2 R' B' 2B2 3R2 B 2L' 3R' 2R' R 3F 3U' R2 2D2 2F R2 B' 3U' 2F 2D 2L 2F' D2 2D' 3U2 U 2R B' 2L2 2D' 2U 2L2 3U' 3R2 3F2 3R 2D 2U2 2R2 D 2U' 2L2 R2 2D' 2U2 3F' 3R2 2B 2D' B' 2B' 2F2 D' R 2D L2 2L'

2) F D B' 2L 2B 2F2 2R' D' L B 2B L' U2 L 2D2 L 2L R' F2 2R' 3F' 2U2 2F' 2L' F' D U' 2B' 3F2 F R B F L 3R 2R 2F2 2U2 L2 2B2 3F' 2F2 2R' 2D2 2U2 U' 2R2 B' 2B2 L 2R 2F' 2D2 2R 2B2 L' 2L' 2R 3F R' U 2L2 3R' 2R' R' 2U' U' L' D 2F U 2L 2D U2 L' 2F2 L 2L' 3R2 2R2

3) 3F2 D U2 2L 2R2 R B 3U' 2L' B' 3R' 2B 2R' F2 L R' B2 2F2 L' 2L2 2R' R' D 2L' U2 B' L' 2L 2R R 3U 2F F 3U2 2F L2 2L 3F' 2L' B2 U2 2B2 D 2U2 U' B 2B 3U2 F' D' 2D 2B' D2 2U' R' 2B' L2 3R' 2R' 3F' 2U2 2R R' 3U U2 L2 B' 2B F 2U' 3R 3F R2 2D2 L' 2L' 2F 2L' 2U2 2L'

4) U' 2L D2 2B' D2 F2 R2 2U' 2B 3F 3U 2L2 B 2D2 3F2 2F F L 3F' F' U2 2L2 D2 2D' 3U 3R F' L2 2R' 3F F' 2R U 2B2 U 2L' 3F L' R2 3U L' 2L' 2R2 2F 3R 2R 3F 2F F' 2R2 3F 2R' U' 2L2 2B 2U2 R' B F L2 3F 2R' F' D U L 2L 2U 2L2 B2 L 2D' L' 3R2 3U' L 2R 2U 2R' 3U2

5) L' 2L' D' 3U' 2U2 U 3R' 2R R2 B2 3F' 3U' L2 3R' 2U B 3F' 3U' L2 2L' R F2 2L 2R' R 2U 2B2 L2 2L 3R' 2R2 R' D' 2D 3U2 2U U R' B' 2L' D2 R2 2B' 2D' 2L' B 2D2 3U2 L' B U' 2R 2D' 3U U2 L' R D2 2R R 2U2 L' R2 3U2 U2 3F U 2B' F 3U' F' 3R2 3F' 3U2 2F 2D B 2U' 2B' 3U2


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 4, 2011)

Hopefully this thread gains some popularity and doesn't fizzle out.

_James Ludlow Week 2

Goal - Sub3_

3.34.96 3.38.98 3.54.34 3.49.41 3.30.19 = *3.41.12*

_Comment:
- O OP - O. 2.99secs quicker than last week._


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 5, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Hopefully this thread gains some popularity and doesn't fizzle out.


 
Ya, it's much more fun when there's lots of people to race against!

*Keroma12 - Week 2*

3:25.20, 3:25.19, 3:33.05, (3:40.36), (3:19.57) = *3:27.81*

_Awesome, small pop on the worst_


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 5, 2011)

Week 2
Goal- Sub-6
5:51.44, 6:42.28, 5:38.16, 5:18.59, DNF(4:41.06)= *6:03.96* (σ = 27.63)

Major pop on the last solve 
Still 41 seconds faster than last week.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 6, 2011)

My goal is to get sub 4, and then to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 2: 4:07.99*
(4:19.28) 4:09.24 4:04.93 4:09.81 (3:59.84)
Comment: O OP O O O. 5 times OLL parity, 1 times PLL parity. The last one I started OLL at 3:30. I guess I need to work on my last layer. All OLL parities isn't nice at all!

My goal is to get sub 4, and then to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 1: 4:04.61*
4:06.25 (3:41.63) 4:05.66 (4:24.25) 4:01.93
Comment: O O P O P. 3 times OLL parity, 2 times PLL parity. The last one I finished OLL at 3:41 but G-Perm + PLL-Parity just takes me forever


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> The last one I finished OLL at 3:41 but G-Perm + PLL-Parity just takes me forever


 
You can totally avoid G-perms when you have PLL parity


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 11, 2011)

Week 2 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_Keroma12_ - 3:27.81
_James Ludlow_ - 3.41.12

*Sub-4:*
_Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:07.99

*Sub-6:*
_zipzap321_ - 6:03.96

All results are added to the second post on page 1 each week also.


Week 3 Scrambles​
1) 2B2 3U U 2B' R 2F D2 2D2 2U' 2F2 2L' B' 2B' F2 2D' 2F2 2R' R' B2 2B2 2R2 R2 B' L' 3R2 2R 2U' B' F2 2D 2L' D' 2D2 U B' 3F 3U2 2R U2 2R R' B 3F 2L2 D2 2F 2D' 2U U2 2B 2D 3U U' 2B2 3F F2 3R 3F' 2F 2D B2 2B' F2 3U' L2 2U2 B L2 3R' D2 2U U2 3R' 2U2 2L D2 2B' D 3U2 2U

2) 2R2 2D2 2U 2B2 2L2 B' 3U B D 2U' B2 2D 3F D2 2D' 2U2 U2 L F U 3R' 3U2 3F2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 2D2 3U2 U B L 3R' 2F2 L 3F' 3R2 R2 3U B' 2B' 2U' U 3F 2R' F' L D 2D2 3U' 2U' 2F 3U2 B' 2F R' 2F' 2L 2R' D2 2D 2L2 3R 2R R 2D 2L' 3R2 R' 2B' L 2D 2R2 3U' U B2 2F D U

3) L' 3R2 2R 2D' F2 D 2D' U2 2F' 2L2 2R2 B2 2B' 3F 2F2 F' 2U' B 2B2 3F2 F' 2D' 3U' U' L' 2D2 U 2B2 2D2 3U' 2L2 2D2 3U2 F L2 3R' 2U2 U 2B' F2 3R' 2F' 3R2 D' U2 2F 2D' U L' 2R' R' 2B2 D2 R F' L' 3R' R' 3U' 3F F' D2 R 2D' L B2 U' 2F' 2U' B' F' 2R' 2B' L' R2 B2 2U' 3R' 2D' 2U

4) D 2U' U2 2B 2F' 2R' 2D U B2 D2 2U' F' 2U' B' R2 2D' U2 F' D2 2D2 B 2R2 R2 B2 2L' 2F' F' 3U U' B' L' 3R2 2R2 B 3R D2 3F' 2L 3R' 2R' 2B' 3F' 3U2 3R 2R B2 2B' R 2D 3R' 2B2 D L 3R2 B2 3F 2F2 2D 2U' F2 L2 3R F2 U L' 3F2 L' 2R F L' 3U' U 2L 3R2 2R2 R 2B' 3U' B' 2B2

5) D' 2D' U 2L 3R 2D' 2F2 L' R 2F' 3R' R F' L 2R' 2B2 2F R 2D 2B F L 2L 2R2 R' B' D' B 2B2 3F 2F 3R2 R2 D2 2U2 B2 D2 2D2 3F' 2F U' 2F' U R2 2D2 2U2 U' 3R2 U2 L' 2D2 L' B 2B 2F R2 2U R2 2F D2 2D' U L U2 3F R2 2D' 3F2 2F2 L 3F' 3R' 3F F' 2R B' 2B F' 3R2 B'


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2011)

My goal is to get sub 4, and then to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 3: 4:07.77*
(4:14.06) 4:09.68 4:00.81 4:12.83 (3:59.61)
Comment: O - O P OP. Not a lot of progress, although I already did a 3/5 3:58.97 during daily practice. 3 times OLL parity, 2 times PLL parity.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 12, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> My goal is to get sub 4, and then to get sub Ludlow
> *Arnaud van Galen, Round 3: 4:07.77*
> (4:14.06) 4:09.68 4:00.81 4:12.83 (3:59.61)
> Comment: O - O P OP. Not a lot of progress, although I already did a 3/5 3:58.97 during daily practice. 3 times OLL parity, 2 times PLL parity.


 
Oddly enough, in a lot of the weeklys my goals are to get sub Arnaud.


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 13, 2011)

Week 3
Goal sub-6
Average- 5:56.21 (σ = 12.26)
6:11.49, 5:55.67, 5:41.47, 5:33.13, 6:38.13

First sub-6 average ever.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Apr 13, 2011)

Goal: Sub 5

Average: 5:22.86

5:33.09, 5:18.18, 5:13.72, 5:23.71, 5:26.69


----------



## emolover (Apr 14, 2011)

Goal is sub 4

avg5: 4:56.81

5:34.95, 4:48.38, 4:47.33, 4:23.70, 5:14.72

This is my best average ever!


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Keroma12 - Week 3*

3:52.16, 3:48.21, (3:31.46), (3:54.44), 3:35.48 = *3:45.28*

_Wow didn't do any cubing for a week. Must practice more._


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 18, 2011)

Week 3 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_Keroma12_ - 3:45.28

*Sub-4:*
_Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:07.77
_emolover_ - 4:56.81

*Sub-5:*
_mrjames113083_ - 5:22.86

*Sub-6:*
_zipzap321_ - 5:56.21 


Week 4 Scrambles​
1) D' F' 2D U2 2L2 3R' 2B L' D 2D 3U 2U' L' R2 2F2 2D' 3U' U' 3R2 2D' R' 2D' U2 L2 2L 2U' 3R2 R2 F' 3U 2U 2F L' 2L 2R' 2F2 2U2 2L2 B 3F' L2 R 3F' 2D' 3R2 D2 U2 2L' B2 3U 2U' 2R2 D' 2D' 2L 2B2 3F 3R2 R' 3F2 2D' 3U L2 2L2 3R2 2R R F' 2U2 B' 3F2 R' D2 2U 2F' D2 2B 3R2 2F2 D'

2) 2R2 R 2U' 2B 2D2 2U' U B D U' F' U R' 3F2 F2 R B' 2D' 3U' 2U2 L2 3R' 2R2 2B2 2F' 2L' B' F2 2D2 U2 2L2 D L2 2R2 D2 B' 3F D' U 3R 2U2 U' 2F2 2L' 3R2 2D 3U2 2U' U2 2B 3F' 2F' 2U2 L' B2 3F' 2F2 2D 2U' 2F 2L 2D F 3U2 L 2L 2R R 2U L2 2L2 R' 3F 3U B' 2D L2 D2 2D F2

3) B2 2B' 2F2 R' F 2R R' D2 3R B2 D' 2D2 2F 2L 2U 2B2 L2 2L' 3R2 3U' B2 R 2F F U2 3F F2 2U R B' 2B D2 3U U2 B' 2R 2F' U 2F' 3R 2R2 2D B' 2B 3F2 2L' 3R2 D2 2B2 2F L' 2L' 2R U2 2R' D2 F L' 2R2 D 2D B' F' 2U' 2R2 2U 2F2 F2 D 2D2 3U' 3F' 2F2 F U 2F2 L 3F L' F2

4) F' 2L2 3R' 2U L' 3F' L' 2B2 2F R' 3F 2D' 3U2 R U 2B2 F2 L2 2L' 3R 2R2 R' 3F 2U' B' 2F' 2R' F 2R' D' U' F2 2R2 2D 3U 2R' U2 2F2 3R2 F2 2D L' 2L' 3R' 2R R' B2 2F' 2U2 L 2D' 3R R D2 B' 2R2 U2 3F 3U' 2B' F 3R2 B' 2F' D U2 B 2B2 3R2 3U' B2 2F 2D' B2 2B2 3F2 2F' L 2L' 2R2

5) L2 3R2 3U2 B 2B' L 2L' 2B U 2F2 2L2 2F2 3R' 3U' B2 L F2 R 3U 2B L2 3R' 2U2 3R2 2B' 3F R F 2R2 B 3F 2R2 B 2R2 2B 2F L' 2U' 2B 2L' 3R2 2R2 2B2 D' 2U R2 2F2 3R' 2R R2 2B2 3U U2 2F U' 2B' D2 2U' B2 3U2 F2 D 3R 2R' 3F2 L' 3R R D' 2B' 3F' 2F2 2U2 B' L2 B' 2B2 U' F2 L'


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Keroma12 - Week 4*

3:36.42, 3:42.52, (3:21.75), 3:37.00, (3:45.86) = *3:38.65*

_Lack of practice makes my centers slower, but edges faster somehow._


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 20, 2011)

_ James Ludlow : Round 4_

4.01.23 3.48.56 3.58.63 4.02.00 3.45.63 = *3.56.14*

_Comment - shocking. Don't really know what happened. My 3x3 stage on all three was disgusting._


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2011)

My goal is to get sub 4, and then to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 4: 4:11.70*
4:03.78 4:12.75 4:18.58 (4:34.15) (3:52.91)
Comment: P P O OP P. I warmed up before this average and got 3 good averages (4:00.83, 4:01.73 and 3:57.25). But then this average and later the weekly16 average were bad???? I already did a 3/5 3:53.56 during daily practice. 2 times OLL parity, 4 times PLL parity.

@James: If you continue to mess up like that I might have to change my goal to sub Ludlow....and then sub 4


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Week 4 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_Keroma12_ - 3:38.65
_James Ludlow_ - 3.56.14

*Sub-4:*
_Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:11.70

Hopefully there will be more people this round.


Week 5 Scrambles​
1) 2L 3U2 3R2 D2 3F' 2R2 2F' R2 B2 3U 2F 2R2 D2 2R 3F R' 3F' 2F' U2 B' 2R2 R2 3U2 L 2B2 3U2 3R' B' 3F D 3U F 3R' 2R' F2 L2 B' 2F2 2D 2U2 L 3F2 D' 2D' 3R2 B 2B2 3F2 L 3R 2R2 B' 3R2 F2 3U2 2F 2R 3U2 2U' 2B F' D2 B' 2B F2 L2 R 2D2 3U 2R D' 3F2 U F 2L 2U U2 B' 2F' F2

2) B 2B' 3F' F D' 2F2 U' L2 3R 2U L 2R 3F2 2D 3U 2U' 3F R2 3U 3F F2 L2 2U' U2 3R' B' 2U' 2B2 R' 3F2 2D2 3R2 R' 2B' 3F' F2 R' 2F' R B2 2B 3F2 F' D 2F' F2 L' R' D' 3U 2U' 2L2 U2 3R2 D' 2D2 2U' 3F2 2R2 D L2 B 3R B2 3F' L 2L2 2F' D' 3F 2L' 3R 2R' 2U' 2B' 2F 3U L 3R R'

3) 2L' 3F 2F2 F 3U R' 2D' F' 2R2 3U 2F D' 2L2 R' 3U R' 2D2 R D' B 2B 3F' 2U' B 3U 2F' 2D U' R2 B 3F' F2 U2 3F2 L' 3R 2B 3F F' 3U' B' 2F' L2 2L' 3R 2R R2 2U R' B2 F' L 2L2 U 3R2 2R' R D' 2D2 2U R 2B' 2L R' B 2U' 2F2 D 3R2 F 2L' B2 R D2 U2 R2 B' 3U 3F' 2D

4) B' 3R2 3U2 2U2 2L2 B2 2L2 3F' D' 2L2 3U' B F 2D2 3F R2 F' 3U 2U2 U 3R 2R' B F2 L D2 2D' 2B 2U2 2R' 2F' 2D B' 3R' B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 F 2D2 3U 2U B 3F' F 2R' B 3F2 D2 3U2 2L2 2B' 2F2 F2 2U 2R2 D 2U' 2B2 2D2 2B L2 2B2 3F' F' 2L 2F F' 3R' 2R 2D B' 2D2 2R' 2U' 3R2 2R' U' 3R2 2B

5) 2B' 3U2 2B' 3U B2 R2 B' 2R D' B' 2B 2D 2F U' 2L' D 2F2 2L2 D 2R2 D2 2D B' 2B 2L2 U 3F' F 3R2 2U F2 3R U 2B 2D' 3U' U' 3R' 2R2 3F' 2L' R' 2B 2R' R2 3U' 2U U2 B2 2F' R2 2F F2 3U 2F2 2R' U' 2R2 2D2 3U2 3F2 R 2U F' 3U2 3F 2R 3F 2F' F 2L' R D 2U' B 2F' 3R' 2F 3R' B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2011)

Goal is sub-4:30 (Is that okay? If not, we'll say sub-5 for now).

Week 5

Average: 5:30.38

5:26.67, 5:32.63, (5:52.00), 5:31.86, (5:14.10)

I'm trying to get faster at big cubes, so I'm practicing lots; might as well enter these races for some scrambles to work with. I want sub-4:30 because that's the combined cutoff for US Nationals this year.

Last solve was done AvG. The rest were freeslice.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 26, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Week 5_

_Goal - Sub Keroma12._

3.49.86 3.37.53 3.34.01 3.42.56 3.39.57 = *3.39.89*

_Comment: You came a little too close last week, Arnaud. 

OP - P OP -._


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 27, 2011)

My goal WAS to get sub 4, and now it is to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 5: 3:52.51*
(4:04.83) 3:42.03 (3:35.33) 4:02.91 3:52.59
Comment: Didn't keep track of parities, but there were MANY. I did 3*5, 1*5, 1*5 and then this average to warm up. James Ludlow, here I come! I expect another 10 second drop next time, maybe more without so many parities.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 27, 2011)

Henrik

Goal sub-4 (for now)
4:48.54, (DNF(7:52.77)), 4:27.30, (4:11.42), 4:28.97 = 4:34.94 min
I forgot all edge paring and parity algs on number two (using bigcubes.com, and always have been)


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yay lots of people are joining! Any suggestions for improvements are welcome if you have any.

Edit:

4:36.54, 3:49.83, (3:39.76), DNF(4:54.99), 3:50.12 = *4:05.50*

I want to blame the first one on a pop, but it was terrible anyway. I just can't seem to get enough time to practice anymore 
Fourth I had a big pop and messed up parity... several times...

Overall just a disaster.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 2, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> _Goal - Sub Keroma12._



Congratulations! Let's see if you can do it again next week 



AvGalen said:


> My goal WAS to get sub 4, and now it is to get sub Ludlow


 
Good luck!


----------



## Keroma12 (May 2, 2011)

Week 5 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_James Ludlow_ - 3.39.89
_Keroma12_ - 4:05.50

*Sub-4:*
_Arnaud van Galen_ - 3:52.51
_Henrik_ - 4:34.94

*Sub-4:30:*
_Mike Hughey_ - 5:30.38


Week 6 Scrambles​
1) D2 2U' 2R' 2U2 B' 3R2 2D 2U2 F' 2L R2 D 3U' L' F' 2L' 2U2 R2 D2 2U' L 2L 3R2 2R' R2 2D' 2B L' 3F2 F 2L' 3U2 L2 3R 2R' R' 2U' 2F2 3U' 2L' B' 2B' U' 2R' R' 2U' 2F' 2L' 2R2 3U 2L2 B 2D' 2U2 L2 3F2 2F' D 2D 2U2 3F' D 2D2 L' 3R2 2U2 3F R2 2D' 3F' 2F 2L2 2B2 F 3U' 2U2 L' 2F2 D U'

2) F' 2L B D 2D 3U' 2U2 U' 2B2 2F L' 2F 2L' 2F F' 2D' 3U2 B' 2F' F2 2D' 2U' L 2R' F L' 2L' 2R B 2L 3R' R' 3U 2F2 F' 2R' D' 3U2 2U2 B2 2R2 D' B 2U' R B' 2B2 2F 3U2 2F' 2L' 2R' 2D F2 2L' 2U 2B F2 L2 2U2 3R' 3F2 R' 2U 2F F 2R' D2 2B 3F' L2 B' L' D2 L2 3R2 3F2 2F' 3U 2U'

3) R' B2 D U 3R 2B2 3F 3R 2F2 2R 2U' B2 2D' 2F2 D' 2D 3U2 2U' U' 3F 2F 2U2 2L' 3R' 2R2 B U' F2 2R' F' U2 B' F2 2U 2F' 2U' 2B2 3F D' 2U2 2L2 D2 2U' R' 3F' 2D2 2U' 2L 3R B' 3F' 2L 2R' 2B' L' B 2B L2 B' F 3R D' 2D2 2U' 2B' 2L R 3F 2R' 2D2 B 3F2 L' 2L2 2R' 2U U B' L2 2B2

4) 3F' U2 2B R D 2B 3R2 U2 3R R' 2B' D B 2B 3R' R2 3U' 2B 3U' 2B2 F' 3R2 2R U' L2 2L B2 3F' 2R U' L' 2B2 3F' R2 B' 2B 3F 2F2 F 2D 2B2 2F F D' 2B 2F 2L' 2R' 2D2 R 2B2 3U 2B 2F 2D 2L 2R' R B' L' 2B' L2 3U' L' 3R2 B' U' 2R2 R2 3F2 2D' 3U U 2L2 D' 2D 3U 2R2 D2 2B

5) 2L' 3R 3F2 F' L' 2D B' L2 2U2 3R 2R U2 2L2 2B F' 3R2 D 2D' L' B2 2B' F' 2R 2F L' 2L D' F 2D2 3F R' 2U U 3F D2 2D' B 2D 3U B2 3U B' R' B' 2B2 L2 2R2 U' B 2F F' 3R 2R2 3F' 2F' F 3R2 2R2 B 2B 2F F2 3U B2 U' 3R2 D2 L2 2R' R2 3U' 2U2 U' 2R D' 3R 3U F' 3R 2R


----------



## AJ Blair (May 2, 2011)

Race to sub-5

5:21.38, 5:55.56, 5:41.84, 5:37.35, 5:45.29

Average: 5:41.49

bleh...uber slow today


----------



## James Ludlow (May 2, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Congratulations! Let's see if you can do it again next week


 

Well that's the first time in five weeks. We'll just put it down to you having a bad week.

_James Ludlow - Round 6_

_Goal - Sub3_

3.48.96 3.24.78 3.48.48 4.05.86 3.59.12 = *3.52.19*

_Comment : OP - P O O. Arnaud might catch me this week._


----------



## Keroma12 (May 2, 2011)

3:47.30, (3:20.20), 3:21.28, (3:47.99), 3:45.30 = *3:37.96*

_That's more like it_ 

Unless your goal changes, you don't need to post it every time. Unless of course you want to, that's fine.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 2, 2011)

ill join this next week, i need to practice 5x5 and sq1 for guelph, then 5,6 and 7 for june


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2011)

Week 6

Average: 5:50.75

(6:14.83), 5:55.44, 5:47.10, (5:28.34), 5:49.72

Absolutely awful. Parities OP, none, none, O, OP. On the first one, my centers were awful (2:45) due to problems with center alignment. On the second one, I popped two obliques and an internal piece. I didn't have any good excuses for the other 3 except that they were just bad solves. The room was very cold at the time; my 6x6x6 tends to want to pop in cold temperatures. All done freeslice.


----------



## AvGalen (May 3, 2011)

My goal WAS to get sub 4, and now it is to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 6: 4:11.58*
4:10.86 4:01.36 4:09.97 4:13.91 DNF
Comment: Sorry James, I think our friendly competition is over. My 6x6x6 is about to die. Small POPs on the first 4 solves and a complete breakdown on the last solve. I will try to repair, tighten, relube etc but I don't think this 6x6x6 will live much longer and I don't know if I will have an address long enough to order a new one (or even if I want to do that) 

UPDATE: Don't worry James, I have entirely fixed my 6x6x6. It is as good (or bad) as before and I am getting averages like 4 minutes and slightly below again


----------



## Keroma12 (May 10, 2011)

Sorry it’s a day late, I had 3 exams this morning.

Week 6 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_Keroma12_ - 3:37.96
_James Ludlow_ - 3:52.19

*Sub-4:*
_Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:11.58

*Sub-5:*
_AJ Blair_ - 5:41.49
_Mike Hughey_ - 5:50.75

I put you in sub-5 Mike because it’s not much of a race when there’s only 1 person in each level.
Results by person are in the spoiler in the second post of this thread also.

Week 7 Scrambles​
1) D2 2D' 2U U2 L2 3U2 2U 3R' 3U' R B' 2F' D' 3U' 2F2 3R2 2R' B2 3F 2F' F2 2D' 3U' 3F L 3U 2F2 2D2 L 3U2 2U' R' 2F2 2D B2 2F 2L 2F' R' U2 2F2 U' B 2B 3F 2F2 F' 3U 2B F' U2 2B 2L2 3F2 2R2 2B' U' B 3F D 3U 3R2 3U L' 3R' 2R F2 2D2 3U L B2 L' U' L 3F 2F' 2U' 2B 2L2 3R2

2) 2B' R 3U 2U' 2R D R D2 2D 2R F 3R2 2F2 L 2R' B2 F' 3U2 2F' F 3R 2R2 F' R' D' 2D2 3U2 U2 3R U2 2L2 B F 2R D L 2L F2 D2 2U' 3F2 U2 2L' 3R2 R F' L' 2L D2 3R U' 2L2 3F' L 3F D' B' 2L' F 2U' F' R' 2D' 2R' 3U' 2B F' 2U 2B2 2F' F2 2D2 2F2 F' L' 2L' D' 3U2 F 3U

3) L' 2L' 3R2 2R' R2 2D 3U2 U' 2F' R2 2U' B 2B U' 3R2 2F' 2L2 2B2 2F U2 L2 2D B' D' 2D 3U' L R 2B' 2D 2F' 2U2 3F' 2D 2L 3R 2F2 U2 2R2 2F2 U 3R 2F2 2L' 3U 3R 2D 2F' L2 2F2 2U2 F' 2U2 B 3U' U2 B 2L 2D U2 L 3U' U 2L R' 3U2 B2 F2 2U' L2 2D2 F2 2D' U F U 3R2 U B' 3F2

4) 2R2 D 2D' 2U2 3F 2F F2 3R B2 L2 2L 3R' R2 B 2D B F2 R' 2D B 2F 3U' F 3U' B' 3U' L2 2B2 2D 2F' F2 2L R2 2B2 3U' 2L' R 2D2 B2 2B' 3F2 F2 R2 2B' L2 2R 2B2 F' D2 2D2 2U' 3F2 U' 3F2 3R' 2R U2 2B2 D2 2D 2U2 L 2B' F2 2D2 2U' 2L 3R2 2F' 3U' U2 3F' R2 2B2 2R2 F' 3R' R2 2B2 3R'

5) D 2D2 L2 R2 U 3R' 3U 3F' 2R2 D' U' 2B' 2R2 2D B2 2L' 2D2 R' U 2B 3R' 2B2 2U2 2R' R' 2D 3U2 3F2 D' L' R2 B' 2B 3R 2R2 3F2 2R' F' 3U R2 2B' 3R D2 2D' 2U 3R 2F' 2D 2F' F 2L2 3F' 2L' 2F' U2 B 3F' F2 3R2 3F' 2F 3U' B' 3F' F 2U' 2R 3F L 3F2 2F F2 3U L' R2 B 3U2 U' 3R 2D2


----------



## AvGalen (May 11, 2011)

My goal WAS to get sub 4, and now it is to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 7: 3:51.74*
3:45.80 3:45.52 3:40.86 5:16.27 4:03.91
Comment: The first 3 solves were so good, then the 4th had several pops and many mistakes and I lost focus. The last solve was a safety solve that wasn't bad but had all problems (switched centers, parities, F-Perm, etc). My best average anyway but that was almost a given after that start.


----------



## Jakube (May 11, 2011)

*Week 7: 6:17.45*

(5:35.66), 6:06.20, (7:04.41), 6:28.46, 6:17.70

It´s funny, the 5:25.66 was my first 6x6x6 solve ever.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2011)

Week 7

Average: 5:24.62

5:29.34, (5:55.71), 5:16.11, 5:28.42, (5:01.53)

Parities were OP, OP, OP, O, O. All done freeslice. Considering the tough parities and some big mistakes, I'd say these were pretty encouraging times. I think I could start getting sub-5 pretty soon if I could stop making the mistakes. (And I'm fine with being moved to sub-5. Hopefully I'll finally succeed at one of these races for a change soon.)


----------



## James Ludlow (May 13, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 7_

3.40.88 3.45.03 3.39.26 3.49.00 DNF = *3.44.97*

_Comment - went for broke on last one with super fast mega turning. It was going fantastically up untill around the tenth turn, at which point I was left with not a lot of pieces still attached to the core._


----------



## kinch2002 (May 13, 2011)

James you've got someone else to race now 
(3:51.06), 3:23.50, 3:49.22, (3:23.45), 3:40.15 = *3:37.62*
OP O OP P OP

I'll be in the sub-3 race I guess


----------



## James Ludlow (May 14, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> James you've got someone else to race now


 
Thats yourself, Arnaud and Keroma and I that are racing to sub3 now.

Arnaud is technically only going for sub Ludlow and I'm going for sub Keroma.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 16, 2011)

Time to lub my cube it seems. Terrible; I never get to practice 6x6x6 anymore 

4:05.50, 3:50.10, 3:55.74, 4:00.86, 3:57.77 = 3:58.12

Goal: regain former times and sub kinch


----------



## Keroma12 (May 16, 2011)

Week 7 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_kinch2002_ – 3:37.62
_James Ludlow_ – 3:44.97
_Arnaud van Galen_ – 3:51.74
_Keroma12_ - 3:58.12

*Sub-5:*
_Mike Hughey_ – 5:24.62

*Sub-6:*
_Jakube_ – 6:17.45

Week 8 Scrambles​
1) 3F2 2L' D' U 2F' D2 L2 3R D' 2U U 3R2 B' F' U 2R' 2B 2F' 3U 3R2 3U 3R' D' 2D U2 B 3F F' 2D 3U U 3F L F2 2U 2B' 3F R 2U2 2L2 R 2B 2F 2R2 2U2 L2 R2 B' U2 2L2 R2 D U' 2R2 D2 3F 2F2 L 2B2 3F2 D' U2 L' 3R' 2R D2 L 2D R 2F2 D 2B D' 2B U' 3R2 2U 2B 2U F

2) 2B U F2 L 2R2 B' 3U L 2L2 2R' 2B2 U' 3F 2L' 3R 2R' R F2 3R2 2U B2 2F F' 2L' R 2U2 L' 2L 3R R2 2B' 3R F' L2 2L 3R' 2R' R2 D' B2 2L2 3U' F2 2D 2U 2R2 R' B' 2D' 2U 3F' 2D 2L2 3R2 D 2U L' F' U2 2R' 2B 2F 3R2 3U' R2 B' 3F U 2L' R' 2U2 U2 R F' 2D 2U2 L' 3R2 2R R2

3) 2L 2R' 2D 2R' 2F D 2D2 2U B2 D2 2B' 3F' 3R' 3U2 3R' U' 2L 2B' D2 U' B2 3F2 2L' 3R2 B' 3F' F 2R' 2F2 L 2R 3F 2D' 2L 2R2 R' D2 2F 3R2 B D 3R2 D' L2 2L' 3R 2B 3R' 2U U2 B D' 2L 3U' U2 B2 2D2 2F2 F 2U2 F2 D 2U' R2 3U2 2L 2R' 3U U' L 3R' 2R2 R' 2D' B' R' 2F F' 2R' 2D

4) 2U2 U2 L2 D2 R' 2B D2 2D' 3U' L2 3R' U2 B 2L 3R2 2B' 3F' F' 2L2 3F' 2R2 D 2D 3U' L2 B' U B 2B 2L' 3R' D 2B' 2L' 3F2 2D' 2F 3U' 2L B' 3F2 2F2 2R' 2B2 R2 B 2F F2 2L 2R2 R 3F2 D 2U U2 F' R' 2B2 2D2 3F 2F2 F 2R2 2U2 U B2 2B' 3F F 2R' 3F' F2 3U 2L 3R D2 2B 2U2 B' 2U2

5) 2L2 3U2 L' 2L 2R' 2U B 2L' R2 F L 3R' R' 2B 3U2 2L' 2B' L' D 3R 3F' 3U L' D2 3U' F2 2L' 2R' 2F 3U L2 2L R D 2B2 2F2 F2 2L' B' U2 2L U2 2B U F R D U' 2B 2F2 2U2 2B2 L' 2L2 3R 2R' R2 B L' 2L2 3R' R 2B2 F2 3U' 2R' B2 3R2 3U' B 2L' U2 2L' D R' U2 B 3F2 2F' 3R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2011)

Round 8
5:18.35
5:28.50, 5:00.04, (5:41.97), 5:26.52, (4:57.09)

All done freeslice. Parities O, none, O, O, O. A little improvement; it seems like I am getting better at freeslice, slowly.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 17, 2011)

how do you guys do parity for the last 2 edges because sometimes i end up doing oll parity twice?


----------



## James Ludlow (May 17, 2011)

if you have the last two edges say x' x x' and y' y y' (you understand that notation?), just do E (R U R' F R' F' R) E. I do edges along the equator, but just adjust the alg if you use M

Also - http://www.kungfoomanchu.com/#bigcubes

just adapt it for 6x6


----------



## vcuber13 (May 17, 2011)

ya i know that, thats not what i mean, say you have x'xxx', normal parity, so you do the parity alg, then you get to oll and have 3 edges oriented then you do it again


----------



## Keroma12 (May 18, 2011)

I always do white cross, so if I see parity at the end of edges I make sure it's on a yellow edge, and don't fix it. Then when I get to LL I do parity on either the inner or the outer pair or both as needed. That way I never do the parity alg twice.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 18, 2011)

what if your last 2 are like WB and GR? "transfer" the parity to a yellow edge?


----------



## Keroma12 (May 18, 2011)

I tend to solve the other 8 non-yellow edges first, although if I see a good yellow one I will do it. So my last 4 edges usually have at least 2 that are yellow, so it's rare that I end up with parity on the wrong edge. Alternatively, you could be color neutral for 3x3 stage and make sure the edge will be in the LL by making the cross opposite it.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 18, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> I always do white cross, so if I see parity at the end of edges I make sure it's on a yellow edge, and don't fix it. Then when I get to LL I do parity on either the inner or the outer pair or both as needed. That way I never do the parity alg twice.


 
Thats genius!

I'll beat you this week now.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 19, 2011)

We'll see about that 

3:30.52, (3:56.30), (3:21.49), 3:34.56, 3:31.56 = *3:32.21*

Felt so easy. Hopefully I can keep this up.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 19, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> I'll beat you this week now.


 


Keroma12 said:


> 3:30.52, (3:56.30), (3:21.49), 3:34.56, 3:31.56 = *3:32.21*



Maybe next week.

_James Ludlow : Round 8_

3.31.77 3.53.16 3.27.65 4.39.18 3.36.62 = *3.40.52*

_Comment : - OP O (using Keromaparity) - (with a mini explosion) O (again using Keromaparity).

Is it just coincidence, that on the second solve we both bodged it a little?_


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> I always do white cross, so if I see parity at the end of edges I make sure it's on a yellow edge, and don't fix it. Then when I get to LL I do parity on either the inner or the outer pair or both as needed. That way I never do the parity alg twice.


Surely you don't always leave one flipped edge naturally though? Most of the time my edge parity is just a single outer wing on 2 different edges. Or do you just reduce it to being on one edge?


----------



## James Ludlow (May 19, 2011)

I'd say for me its pretty much 50/50 as to getting one flipped on two or "4x4"parity.

I try to engineer it to be the former, as its quicker to perform that alg, but sometimes I miss it, or mess it up and end up with the latter.

For this round I tried to engineer it to test out Keroma's idea, and it paid dividends in these instances.

I think its only got to be good to be aware of it. Sort like CLL on 3x3 I guess.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2011)

Usually I try to split any flipped edges while I'm doing edge pairing, because as you say, the alg for 2 edges is faster. Indeed it is very useful to know it anyway, for the times when it does happen. Will try when I do my 5 solves for the week


----------



## kinch2002 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry double post
3:30.78, 3:25.31, (3:18.09), (3:37.62), 3:30.02 = *3:28.70*
OP OP OP OP O
Lol parities. No edge parities btw, so had no chance to use the thing discussed above.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 21, 2011)

Week 8

5:35.22, 5:41.72, 5:21.28, 5:36.44, 5:35.28

Average: 5:35.65

Pops on solves 1,2,4, and 5...the slowest solve was pop-free...


----------



## Jakube (May 22, 2011)

*Week 8: 5:51.77*

5:32.58, 5:57.03, (5:13.26), 6:05.69, (6:53.08)

Last would have been sub 5, but then I destroid some edges and had to pair them again.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 22, 2011)

Sub 4 i guess
*4:04.81*
4:06.36 [4:14.90] 3:58.83 [3:56.27] 4:09.25


----------



## AvGalen (May 23, 2011)

My goal WAS to get sub 4, and now it is to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 8: 4:17.90*
4:29.28 4:11.03 4:13.38 4:44.90 3:59.94
Comment: 4:17.90 is enough comment by itself


----------



## Keroma12 (May 23, 2011)

Week 8 Results​
*Sub-3:*
_kinch2002_ – 3:28.70
_Keroma12_ – 3:32.21
_James Ludlow_ – 3:40.52

*Sub-4:*
_vcuber13_ – 4:04.81
_Arnaud van Galen_ – 4:17.90

*Sub-5:*
_Mike Hughey_ – 5:18.35
_AJ Blair_ – 5:35.65

*Sub-6:*
_Jakube_ – 5:51.77
Week 9 Scrambles​
1) 2D' 3U2 3R' R' 3F 2L2 B L' 2B' 2F2 2R2 3U 2B2 U2 3R2 3U2 2R2 2D U 2R' 2U2 L 2L 2R R D 2D' U2 F2 3R D' U2 R' 3F' 3R2 2U L2 3R 2R2 3U2 U' 2L2 2U2 U2 B 2B U2 F D' 2D 2F' D 3U 3F2 F' 2D 2R' 2U 3R 2F2 3R' 3U' L 2L2 3U' 2U' 2F2 3U2 2R 3F 2D2 L F' U 2B 3F2 2F2 3U' U2 2R'

2) 2D 2L 3R 2D L' 2L' R2 2D 2R2 2D' 2U U 3F' 2F' 2D 3U' 2U' U' 3R' 3U2 U' B2 3F' 2F2 F 2U' U2 B 2B' 2F2 2U R B' 2B' 2F F2 R2 U' 2F 2L 3R 2F' D2 L2 D' 3U' 2L D 2F' 2R2 B' D2 2D 2U U2 L2 2L2 3R' 2R' R' D F2 2L 2F 2R2 R2 2U B' 2B D2 U2 L R2 D 2B2 2F2 D 2D2 2U 2R2

3) F' D' 3R2 2D' 2L 2D2 U' 3R 2R' 2D 3R2 U' 3F2 2L R' 2U 2L2 2R' 2U' 2B' 3R' B' 2B' 2L2 2R R2 2U' 2B2 2R 3U2 3R2 2R' U 2L2 2D2 3F' 2D2 3F F' 2D' 3U 2B' 2F2 3U2 2L2 3R' F' 3R2 R 2D L2 2L' D B 2R' B2 2F U2 3F' 2F' F L 2R' B2 2F F D' F 2R 3F D' 2D 2R2 2D 2F L' 3R 3F2 2U 3R

4) 2L2 2B' 3R 2R' 2D2 2U' F2 2U' F' 3U' B L 3F2 L R' 2B 2R 3F2 L' B2 L B' L D 3U U2 2B2 2F F' L2 B' 2U' U 2F F U' 2F2 2L 3R 2D' 2U2 B 2L' 2D' L' D' 2D2 3U L' 2U B 2B2 2F 2D2 3R 2R2 2B2 D2 2B' 3F F2 L' 2B U2 2F' 2L' 2F 2U L' 3R2 D 3U2 3F2 R 2B 2F2 3R2 B 2B 2U2

5) 3F2 2F' 2R2 2F U' L' B R2 D' 2D2 3U2 2U U' 2B' 3F 2D' 3U' U2 2L2 2R2 2F' D' 2B 2F 2L 2F' 3R D 2D L2 B 2B2 3F2 F 2R2 2D L' 3R R2 2D' R2 B2 3F2 D2 L' 2U2 L2 F2 3U 3R2 2D' F' R' 3U2 L' 3F2 2F' F' D' 2D' 2U F 2L' 2B 2L2 2B2 2D L' 2L2 2F2 2D 2R B2 2F F' D U2 F 2L' 2U'


----------



## Tortin (May 23, 2011)

Week 9 Goal: Sub-2:30 
3:01.01, 2:42.05, 2:16.22, 2:48.97, 2:41.65 = 2:44.22

Dunno why I'm doing so badly today. The 2:16 is PB, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2011)

Week 9
5:14.30
(6:14.54), 5:35.09, 5:22.05, (4:44.30), 4:45.75

Two out of 5 were sub-5; this definitely shows promise. Badly distracted during the first solve - the perils of living with 3 young daughters.


----------



## stricgoogle (May 24, 2011)

Week 9
Average of 5: 3:13.04
1. (3:27.81) 
2. 3:14.28 
3. 3:11.50 
4. 3:13.34
5. (3:02.47)
This is quite good for me.
My goal is sub-3.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 24, 2011)

_James Ludlow round 9_

3.58.38 3.37.47 3.31.59 3.39.06 3.34.84 = *3.37.12*

_comment : I tried to keep to the rhythm I use on 7x7. Other than the first it seemed to work. op p o op op_


----------



## Keroma12 (May 25, 2011)

3:43.46, (3:24.01), 3:30.10, (4:26.58), 3:36.38 = *3:36.65*

the 4th didn't feel that bad. centers are getting faster again, but I'm still bad at LL


----------



## AJ Blair (May 25, 2011)

Race to sub-5:

5:50.82, 5:18.76, 4:58.28, 5:45.98, 5:21.54

Average: 5:28.76

Got a sub-5 in there...I wish I didn't suck at edge pairing...


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2011)

My goal IS to get sub 4 again , and then maybe get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 9: 4:14.20*
4:04.06 4:08.47 4:19.93 4:35.65 4:17.21
Comment: I am afraid that with every turn it will explode


----------



## Keroma12 (May 31, 2011)

Week 9 Results​
*Sub-2:30*
_Tortin_ - 2:44.22

*Sub-3*
_stricgoogle_ - 3:13.04
_Keroma12_ – 3:36.65
_James Ludlow_ – 3.37.12

*Sub-4*
_Arnaud van Galen_ – 4:14.20

*Sub-5*
_Mike Hughey_ – 5:14.30
_AJ Blair_ – 5:28.76


Week 10 Scrambles​
1) L 2U2 3R' 2R 3F U L2 U' 2R2 F' 2R 2B 2R F' 2D2 2U B 3F2 2F2 3R 3F2 F 2D2 U 3R2 2B 3U 2U2 2L 3F2 D' 3U B' 3F2 F2 3U 2B D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' 2F F 2U2 2F2 3U2 L D' 2R' B2 D2 2U2 L' 3R2 R 2B2 D 2L' 2B2 2D' 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 2B2 3U U R' D2 2L' 2R' 2B' 2F2 3R B

2) 2U' U2 F' 2D' U2 2L' D2 F2 2L 3R' B 3R' U 2R2 2F' 2L2 2B 2U' 2R2 B 3F' 2D 3U' U 2L2 U2 2B 2L 3U2 F 3R2 2F2 2D' 3U 2U' 2B' 2L2 2D' 2B 3R D B 2B' 3U' R2 3F2 D' 2R' D' 3F 3U2 2F' F' R2 D2 2D' 3U' 2U2 U2 L' 2L' 2R2 2B2 F R 2D' B2 2D 2B 3U 2F2 L2 R 2B2 D2 3U' 3F2 2F' 3U 2U'

3) 3F2 L' R2 2D U' 2R2 2U B' D2 2U2 3F2 F 2D2 3F' D2 3R D' 2F F L2 D2 U2 3R2 3U 2R' 2D' R' D 2L 3R 2R2 R2 3U' 2L 2B 2F' D' 2U2 L2 2L 3R2 2R2 R 3F' F 2D L2 2R' 3F 3U2 U2 R 2B 3F2 D 2D 3U' 2U' U2 L' 2L B' 3F' 2F' F2 L2 3R2 R' 2F 2D 2L R F D' 2B2 3F2 2F F 2U' F'

4) B F2 D2 R B F L2 2L' 3R2 R' B 2U U 2B' 2D2 U' B' 2L2 3U' B 2R2 2U U2 F' D' 2D2 U B2 3F' F' D' 3U' L 2D2 2B 2F2 D2 2F2 L2 2L2 B2 2R 2D' 2L' 2D' 2U U' L 2R' 2D' 2B2 2F2 U' 2R' U2 2B2 U2 B U' 2R2 R' 2D 3R 3F 2F' 2D B2 D' B2 R 3F D' 2L2 B2 3F2 2R F L 2F' R2

5) B2 F2 3R 2F 3U 2U' U 2R D2 2D' 3U 2U' U 2L' B' 2B2 2F 2D' 3U U 2L B 3F' F 3U' L 3F' 2R' R' B2 2B' 2F2 2U' B2 2U' 2B 2L' 2R 2F2 2L F' D' R2 D 2D2 U' 2B 3F' F' D2 2D2 U2 3R B2 2F' 2L' 2R2 R F2 U' 2B D2 3U' 2L B 2B 2F' D U 2R 2F' 3U' U2 L' 2R 2B2 2F U B2 2L2


----------



## Keroma12 (May 31, 2011)

Which results format do you prefere? The current one or one of theses? Feel free to suggest any other formats too.

Week 9 Results​
1st: _Tortin_ - 2:44.22
2nd: _stricgoogle_ - 3:13.04
3rd: _Keroma12_ - 3:36.65
4th: _James Ludlow_ - 3:37.12
5th: _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:14.20
6th: _Mike Hughey_ - 5:14.30
7th: _AJ Blair_ - 5:28.76


Week 9 Results​
1st: 2:44.22 - _Tortin_
2nd: 3:13.04 - _stricgoogle_
3rd: 3:36.65 - _Keroma12_
4th: 3:37.12 - _James Ludlow_
5th: 4:14.20 - _Arnaud van Galen_
6th: 5:14.30 - _Mike Hughey_
7th: 5:28.76 - _AJ Blair_


----------



## Keroma12 (May 31, 2011)

(3:16.02), 3:29.94, 3:30.54, 3:59.58, DNF(2:55.42) = 3:40.02

The 4th was a small pop where I lost the piece. The 5th was also a small pop, but I didn't see a hidden piece was missing. So I fixed all but one piece, made a turn, and the thing exploded. Such a good start too.

My 3x3 stage seems to be about 45 seconds. Need to work on that.

Edit: 3:36.19 average of 12 after the 3rd solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2011)

Week 10
5:21.21
(5:00.87), (5:42.00), 5:12.94, 5:15.58, 5:35.10

Parities P, OP, P, O, OP. Pretty bad, I'm afraid. My next solve after it was 4:52.27, though.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 31, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Week 9_

3.47.10 3.47.70 4.02.62 3.31.51 3.46.68 = *3.47.16*

_COmment - OP OP O OP Keromaparity. Next week, could I not have so many paritys please?

As far as the format goes, I prefer Place Name Time ._


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

The 1st order makes more sense IMO.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 1, 2011)

Race to sub-5: 

5:15.27, 4:53.68, 5:25.15, 5:46.30, 5:07.82

Average: 5:16.08


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 6, 2011)

Week 10 Results​
1st: _Keroma12_ – 3:40.02
2nd: _James Ludlow_ – 3:47.16
3rd: _AJ Blair_ – 5:16.08
4th: _Mike Hughey_ – 5:21.21

Which format do you prefer:
-The original
-Place, Name, Time (as here)
-Place, Time, Name
-Other?


Week 11 Scrambles​
1) 2L U' 2F' 2L' 2R2 D2 2D 3U2 2U' U' 3F U F L2 D' 3U2 2U 3F 2D' F' L U 2R2 R' 3F' 2F2 3R2 B2 3F2 L 2B' R2 2F 2U' F 2R2 D2 U2 F2 2R 3F' L 2L 3R' B 2L2 2U2 2F' D' 2F2 2L2 2F2 2L' U2 B D 3U2 U B2 2B2 3F' 2F2 F D 2D2 2L' 2B2 L' 2R' B' F2 U R D2 2R R2 2D L2 R' 3F

2) F2 2U U' 2L' D 2U' F' U2 3R' U2 L D B2 2U 2B' 3U L' 3R 3U' 2F' D' 3R2 2F' D2 F 3R' 2F2 2R2 3F 3R2 2B 2L 2F2 2L R D B2 2B2 3U2 L R' 2D' 2U 2B' L' B2 2R' 2B2 2D' 2R' 2D' U' 3F 3R2 2B2 3F 2U2 U 2B2 F' D U2 2L' F L' 3R' 2R2 D2 2R2 2U2 U2 R' D2 3U B' 2B' F 2D' 2U2 2R'

3) 2L 3R B' D F2 D' 2F 3U' 2F 2L2 2B2 2R2 2D2 U' 3R' 2R R2 2B' D B2 3F2 2L' R' 3U 3F 2L 3U2 3F' F 2L2 2F2 2D' 2R2 2F' U2 2R' 2B 3U2 F D 2R2 F2 L2 B D2 2D' 2U2 U' L2 D' 2D' 2U2 U2 L' 2R 2D2 2F F' R D' 3F2 F' 2D2 2F' 3R' 2R' 3F 2L2 3R2 R' 2D' 3U2 U2 2B' 3F' L' F' 2L2 2B2 3R2

4) 2L2 2R2 D2 2L' B U' 3F' L2 2F' 2D L2 2R' F' D 2D' 3U' 2U U' 2R' 2B2 2F' 2D' 3R' 2F' F2 2L' R2 2D2 3U 3F 2F R2 2U' B2 2F2 2R' D' U2 L2 2D2 2L 2R' B 3F2 F2 3U 3R' R B' 2L 2U' F L' U' L' F' 3U' 3R 2R' 3U' 2R2 3F L2 3U2 3R B F' 2D U' 2R 2D 2U' 2L2 3F2 2L' 3R' D2 3U 3F D'

5) L' 3U 2F2 2D' L 2L2 3R' 2B' L 3R' 2R' 2U2 R' 2U' F2 3U B 3F 3U' 2U2 2B2 3F2 2F' 3U2 U' 2L' B' L 2L' 2R 2B2 2L 2B' U' 3F 2L2 2B U L 3U' 2R2 R2 3U' F2 3U2 2B2 D 2F' F2 R' B2 2B 2F2 D2 3F 2U2 B 2L 3R' R' 3F2 2F' U' L' 2D2 3U' 2L2 3R2 B' 2B' 3F 2F2 F 2L' D2 U' B 2F' L' 2U'


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 11*
Goal - sub 6
Average = 5:51.33 (σ = 25.46)

1 - 4:59.46
Comment: OLL Parity,got this an hour ago for birthday, pops like hell, goal was sub 6 but i guess im going for sub 5 unless that was a fluke solve =) PB, ...for now
2 - 6:11.24
Comment: Triple Parity, and it seems the first solve was a fluke
3 - 6:07.35
Comment: No Parity, first stackmated 6x6, just done the superglue mod, might do the pin mod tomorrow, no pops
4 - 6:36.02
Comment: OP Parity, hopefully this one gets "rolled", swapped blue and green centres, different colour scheme to my 4x4 -.-
5 - 5:15.39
Comment: Triple Parity, how can 2 be faster than the other by so much...

will do the rest later, hands are hurting because its brand new =P
as for the format I do name and time for the 7x7 race, place doesn't need to be there... they are in order, but its up to you


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

Goal-Sub6. First time ever solving 6x6.

9:01.95[First PB], 7:52.13[PB], 6:40.45[PB], 6:10.79[PB], 6:25.33=*6:59.30* average of 5.

I can just taste improvement. I want sub4:30 before Nationals so I can compete in it. I need my black stickers though...my Black face is currently white due to no stickers.

Edit-Oh this is average of 5, hold up lemme do it two more times. I just did a mean of 3 above...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

My goal IS to get sub 4 again , and then maybe get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 10: 4:10.01*
3:42.84 3:46.55 4:21.72 4:21.75 4:23.71
Comment: Done (like so many other solves) in a bus while shaking and with bad light. The first 4 solves had both parities, last one had only PLL parity but pops ruined the last 3 solves anyway


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 9, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 11 : *3.57.61*_

3.43.68 3.50.72 4.17.46 3.49.69 4.12.42 = *3.57.61*

_Comment - O OP OP OP P. That's 15/20 paritys over the last two rounds. I can't put it down to a shaky and badly lit journey either._


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2011)

My goal IS to get sub 4 again , and then maybe get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 11: 3:45.48*
3:33.83 4:01.81 3:38.55 4:08.52 3:36.08
Comment: That last solve should had been PB, but it had "only 1 edge flipped OLL parity" and "only 2 corners swithced PLL parity". Started 3x3x3 at 2:46!!! So this is how cubing in daylight feels? Only the 2 sup 4 solves had POPS, all solve except 1 had OLL Parity and PLL parity. WOW average, major improvements on centers and edge-pairing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2011)

Week 11
5:10.67
5:03.33, (4:38.87), 5:12.44, (5:51.24), 5:16.23)

Parities P, none, OP, P P. I think I just got lucky this week, but it was nice, especially the second one.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 16, 2011)

(_I think my internet wasn't connected when I posted this reply on sunday, because I already have these results, and I remember posting them. Anyway, sorry about this. I'll start the next round tuesday, then go back to sundays.

Oh and I graduated downtown in the middle of the vancouver riots yesterday. What an experience._)


Week 11 Results​
1st: _Keroma12_ – 3:40.23
2nd: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 3:45.48
3rd: _James Ludlow_ – 3:57.61
4th: _Mike Hughey_ – 5:10.67
5th: _Georgeanderre_ – 5:51.33
6th: _RyanReese09_ – 6:59.30


Week 12 Scrambles​
1) B2 2B 3F2 2D F' 3U B' 3R' R2 2D' 2F' R' 3U B' 2U L' 3R2 2R' R 2B' 2L2 R' 2D' U2 B2 D' L2 2L2 2R2 R 3F' 2F2 L2 2R 2B L' 2L 3R' 2R2 R2 2F2 2D U' R' 3U2 3F' L2 3R' R2 B 2B 3F 2L2 R2 B 3F 2F F2 3U 3R2 B 2B' 2F2 U' 2F D' 3F' 3R 2R' B2 2F2 F 2U 2L' 2R' 3F' D2 2U' U2 2L'

2) F2 2L 3R R' 2D' 2B 2D U2 3F2 F U 3F L2 D2 2U2 2L' 3U 2F2 2D' 2U R 2B2 D U' 2L D2 2U U2 B2 3U2 2U 3R' 2F 2L 2R R F' 2L' R B' 2B 3F' 3R' 3F2 3R U2 3R' 2R2 2B 2F' U2 B2 2B 3F' 2F F2 3U' 2U U 2R' 3F 2L2 3U' 2B 2D 2U2 B2 2F' 3U2 2U2 2F' L2 R' 2F 2D' R' 2U2 U2 R' 2D2

3) U B' 2B' 3F' 2F' L' 3F' 3U2 2U U2 2R 2B D2 2D R' 2D 2U2 R2 3F' F' D2 B F L' 2R 2D B' 3U L2 D' 2U2 U F 3R R2 F L' 2R' R2 F L' D2 L D U' 3R' R 3U2 L' 3R B2 2B2 D2 3U2 3F' D' 3F2 2R 3F' 2F2 3R2 R 2U B' 3F2 2F2 L' 2L2 R' 2D' L2 2L2 3R2 2R' 3U U B 2U2 2B2 R

4) 3U 2B' 2U2 F' 2L2 B2 F' 2D L' D 2U L2 2R 2F2 2L2 3R U 3F2 2F 2R' R' B2 3F D2 2D 3U' 2U2 B' 3R' 2R F2 D' 3F 2U2 2L' 2R2 U' 2R2 2B2 2U 3R2 2B' 3F 2D2 2L' U' 3R' B' 3F2 R' U2 3F 2R2 2D 3U' 2U' U' 2B' 2R' R 3U' F2 2L' D2 3U2 2U B' 2F F2 D' 3U2 3R B' 3F2 2L' 2R F' 2L2 D' F'

5) 2B' 2L B' F' D2 3U' U L 3R2 2D 3F2 2U 2F2 L2 2R' R B2 2D' 3F' 2R 3U2 L' 2R B2 2B2 D 2R2 F' L' 3R' 3U2 2L' 3R' B' 2U2 3R2 B D2 2D2 U' 3R 2F U2 2R' D 2F' F' 2U 2B2 2F' D2 R2 3F2 2F F' D' 2D2 3U' U B' 2B' 3U2 F2 3R' 2D' 2U' 2B2 2L B2 3F D 2L 2B' L 3U' 2U' U2 3R2 2R' R


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

Finally my black stickers came in. Solve # 6-10 on this cube . Mis alignments are very annoying during scrambling. Any tips to make fixing it faster?

6:00.90[zbll], 6:49.60, 5:50.30, 5:43.41, 5:57.71 = *5:56.30*

Goal WAS sub6, and now it is sub5.

Need sub 4:30 for in time for Nationals.

Should be doable at the rate I'm going. Should also pick up megaminx and see if I can subcutoff that...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Finally my black stickers came in. Solve # 6-10 on this cube . Mis alignments are very annoying during scrambling. Any tips to make fixing it faster?


 
Know your vine inside out. If you do the gluing mod, only one axis will Misallign. Know this. 
When it misalligns, I squeeze the bottom half really hard(or whatever of the two halves isn't misalligned) and slowly twist the othe half. 

That's what I do anyway.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried doing that just to get it out of alignment, just so I could practice putting it back in alignment, but it didn't work.

And what I mean by that is, I'm an idiot, whatever I did didn't work, and I'm probably misunderstanding . Only one axis comes out of alignment, yes. I pull it apart to see which axis and I try and align that. Right now I just try to get it somewhat near the middle and try turning it, hoping my cube doesn't explode (hasn't happened yet)


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 17, 2011)

My goal IS to get sub 4 again , and then maybe get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 12: 3:50.11*
3:49.46 3:49.38 3:43.25 3:51.50 4:31.47
Comment: All decent solves, not special though (and only 1 OLL Parity). The last solve I suddenly had 4 pieces on my hand and a couple of times I ALMOST popped but could control it. 3:45 last week wasn't a coincidence, 1 more good series and I will consider myself really sub 4 again. Curious about the results from James


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Curious about the results from James


 
_James Ludlow : Round 12 : *3.46.61*_

3.51.10 3.56.79 3.33.17 3.46.22 3.42.51

_Comment - I went to extra special lengths to beat Arnaud this week, and restickered my cube. OP OP - O -_


----------



## hjblqz (Jun 18, 2011)

My goal is to sub AsR,I think it is not easy..
avg:2:46.53
2:42.97 (DNF) (2:35.15) 2:40.75 2:55.88


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> _James Ludlow : Round 12 : *3.46.61*_
> 
> 3.51.10 3.56.79 3.33.17 3.46.22 3.42.51
> 
> _Comment - I went to extra special lengths to beat Arnaud this week, and restickered my cube. OP OP - O -_


 It's ON for next week!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 19, 2011)

*Round - 12
Georgeanderre
Average = DNF (5:31.22)*

1 - DNF (4:50.89)
Comment: Redid the solve after it popped on the second move of the first attempt, i know this isn't allowed but as the cube was scrambled... it felt wrong not to time the solve
2 - 5:10.41
Comment: lookahead mode had been turned off, terrible edges
3 -DNF
Comment: Triple internal pop, by the time i had the pieces back in id disassembled an eighth of the cube and it just wasn't work continuing
4 - 4:38.35+
Comment: PB, Pop on the last move, caught the piece in my armpit and rammed it back in before almost breaking my space bar =P
5 - 6:32.36
Comment: didn't want to DNF the average, pops in the double figures, think an internal piece has either broken or is missing

Parities : OP - - - OOP

EDIT : the internal piece is split in 2, my helpful friend superglue has fix that


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 19, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> *Round - 12
> Georgeanderre
> Average = 5:31.22*
> 
> ...


 
Restarting isn't allowed. Maybe this race won't care but for the weekly or real comps we follow WCA rules and that means (of course) no restarting.

Also, get a better cube or fix this one. We have all had to live with horrible 6x6x6's unfortunately


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 19, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Restarting isn't allowed. Maybe this race won't care but for the weekly or real comps we follow WCA rules and that means (of course) no restarting.
> 
> Also, get a better cube or fix this one. We have all had to live with horrible 6x6x6's unfortunately



on the basis that i only got this cube 11 days ago, and its not modded in any way... i wont get a new one, but instead just break this one in and then mod it...

and i was aware of the no restarts rule, i did a pure copy and paste of times and comments, i had to leave my desk so i had no time to remove the time,
i just hit post reply so my results wouldn't be lost to the eternal abyss that is the microsoft windows recycling bin

i will edit the post now that im at my desk again


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 20, 2011)

A new 6x6x6 normally doesn't pop


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2011)

Average: 3:53.53
1.	4:10.24	
2.	3:38.01	
3.	3:49.66	
4.	4:02.84	
5.	3:48.08

I got so much swag, woop.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 20, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> A new 6x6x6 normally doesn't pop


 


Georgeanderre said:


> the internal piece is split in 2



That's why it was popping, its sorted now... until the superglue gives up


----------



## stricgoogle (Jun 20, 2011)

Average of 5: 3:20.10
1. (3:30.84) double parity and 2 pieces pop...
2. (2:58.97) oh yeah, pll parity
3. 3:20.55 oll parity
4. 3:18.65 no parity
5. 3:21.09 double parity

Pretty average average .


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 22, 2011)

3:51.02, (3:34.16), 3:38.78, 3:36.54, (3:52.78) = *3:42.11*

I'm bad at LL, especially when there's parity


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 23, 2011)

Week 12 Results​
1st: _hjblqz_ – 2:46.53
2nd: _stricgoogle_ – 3:20.10
3rd: _Keroma12_ – 3:42.11
4th: _James Ludlow_ – 3:46.61
5th: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 3:50.11
6th: _ChrisBird_ – 3:53.53
7th: _Mike Hughey_ - 5:05.69
8th: _RyanReese09_ – 5:56.30
9th: _Georgeanderre_ – DNF


Week 13 Scrambles​
1) B 3F2 2F L2 2L2 2R2 R 3F' 2F 2L' 2R 2D2 F U2 3F2 F 3R 2F2 2L2 2B' F' 2D' 3F 2D' U2 2F D' B2 2D' L2 2U2 2L 3F2 L2 D 2F' F 2U2 2R' B 3F' 2L2 R2 3U L' 3F2 D' 2U' 2L R B2 2B2 2F' 2R2 R2 3U' 3R 2B2 3R2 2R D' L 2L' 2R2 R2 2D2 B' 2B 3F2 2F2 F' 2R' 2U' L' B 2B' 3U F2 L 2U'

2) 2U2 U' F U2 L 2L' 3R' 2R R' 2B 2F2 2U 2B2 3F' 2D' 2F2 D' 2D 2U' B 2L2 2R2 2D' U' B 2B 3F' 2R B2 2B' 2L 3R' 2U2 L 2R' 3U2 2L' 2D' B2 D2 2D' 3U2 3F2 2U' B2 3F U' 3R' 2R2 U 2B2 3F2 2F 2L 3R 3U2 2F D' R2 2B' 3F 2F' R 2B2 2F 2L 2B2 R' D B' 2B2 2D2 3U2 U' L' 2L2 2R' 3F' L' R2

3) 2F2 3U2 2U' 2B2 2F D' F2 2L' 2B2 3F2 F L2 2R2 3U 2L' 2B 3U' L 3R2 2U' 3F2 3U' U2 3F2 2F' F2 U' F2 2L2 R2 2B' 3F' F2 D' 3U2 2U2 U' 3R2 2B 3R' D' 2B 2L 3F' F' 2R2 U2 3R' 2B' 2F F 2D2 U' 2F 2R' R' 2U' R2 D2 U' F 2U2 U' L 2L' 2R' D 2D B' 2B 2F2 L 2D' 2L 3R' 2R D' 2U2 2F' R'

4) 2D' 3U' L2 3R2 2B 2D' 2U2 3F' 2D2 L 2L 3R2 F' 2R' F2 L' D 2U2 L' 3U' 3F2 F U2 3R' 2B U 3R' 2R' B' 2B F D2 3R 3F' F 3U 2R2 2D2 3F2 3R' D' B' 3R 3U2 2B2 2D2 3U' 2B' L2 3R R 2B 3U' 3R 2B2 2D' 2B2 2F2 F2 2L 3U' 2R2 2B2 F2 2L 3U' F' 3U2 2U B' F2 2D 2R' B D U' F2 L2 2L2 3R'

5) D2 2R' B 3F' 2F F R' 2D' F 2L2 2B' 2F 2D' 3R D' F' U' 3R2 D2 2L' R' D 2F' 2L B 2F' 2U2 3R2 R2 2F F2 2R2 2B L2 2L2 2R R 2D2 U2 2F2 F D' 3U' 2B2 2L 3R2 3F R2 U' 2L 3R' R B2 2B' 2F 2L2 R F' D2 2B' 3F2 F D' U2 2L' 2R2 B 2B' F U2 F' U' L2 3R 2R2 2U U 2F R' 3F

Back to Sundays now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww, I just did them. I'll put them here anyway, because they weren't bad.

Week 12 (PREVIOUS WEEK)
5:05.69
5:05.17, (4:49.70), 5:06.64, (5:27.40), 5:05.27

Almost sub-5. Parities OP, P, P, none, OP.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 23, 2011)

Since the round didn't end on a sunday as usual and you just missed it I'll add your times


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Since the round didn't end on a sunday as usual and you just missed it I'll add your times


 
Thanks!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 26, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 13 : *3.38.28*_

3.42.57 3.30.63 3.47.97 3.36.30 3.35.98

_Comment - 3 pretty damn good solves. - OP O - OP_


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 27, 2011)

3:47.93
4:10.69
3:33.65
3:53.11
3:51.90

Average: 3:51.04

Lol 2 seconds better than last week. Damn I'm lame.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 27, 2011)

Only two people? ok one more day... hurry up and get your results in!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 27, 2011)

If my cube wouldn't misalign every turn than I'd gladly do this race, but alas...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, you meant yesterday? I thought you meant Sunday next week. I'll try to do them tonight - I'll probably enter them around midnight EDT.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 27, 2011)

i joining in on this if thats ok

prior to solves note i a bad at 6x6

week 13: avg= *6:13.63*
1. = 6:57.03 (was interupted several times and was my first 6x6 in 3 or 4 months)
2. = 8:30.09 (failed at oll parity twice because i popped both times and then popped again on pll parity ))
3. = 6:30.93 (wasnt bad probably would've done better if i wasnt so causcious about popping)
4. = 5:54.93 (wasnt bad it was sub 6)
5. = 5:29.41 (yay)


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 27, 2011)

3:39.09, (3:19.42), (3:47.70), 3:34.18, 3:26.86 = *3:33.38* yay


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2011)

Week 13
5:13.52
(4:33.53), 5:00.81, 5:20.38, (5:25.16), 5:19.36

Ugh. It started so good - I thought I was going to go sub-5. Then I started making a bunch of terrible mistakes. Without those, this would have easily been sub-5.  Sub-5 is close.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Week 13 Results​
1st: _Keroma12_ – 3:33.38
2nd: _James Ludlow_ – 3:38.28
3rd: _ChrisBird_ – 3:51.04
4th: _Mike Hughey_ – 5:13.52
5th: _blakedacuber_ – 6:13.63


Week 14 Scrambles​
1) R' 2D U2 3R 3F' 2L' 3U2 2L 3R 2F2 F' 2L' 2R2 3F' 3U L' 2L' 3R' 2R' D2 R' B' 2L 2U' R 3F2 R 3U 2L2 3U' U' 3R2 3F' 2F' L' 3R 2R 2D2 2B 3F F' 2U' 2R2 2B' 3F2 2D2 3F' L2 B' 2F2 F2 3U U L 2R 2B 2F L2 2L2 R 3U' 3R' D2 3U' U2 2F2 2D' 3R2 B2 3R2 2U 2R D' 2U2 U' 3F 2F' L 2B 2F2

2) R' 3U B' L' 2L 2R' D B2 2B F 2L2 3R' B2 2F L B 3F 3R B' 2B' 3F2 2F' F' 3R F' 2R' R B F' 2D' B2 2B 3F F2 2U' B' 2B' 2F F R' B' 3F2 2F2 F 2U2 2L F L 3R2 3U2 2L2 3U2 3F' D2 U' 3R 2B2 L F2 L' 3U B 2F 3R2 3U 2U' L2 2L2 3R R2 2D 2L F2 2L 3R2 2R' 2D' L' 3R B'

3) B2 D' 2U' U2 2R2 D2 2L2 3F2 2F2 3R' D2 3U 2U' U F2 2R2 2U R 2U B 2B2 D2 3U2 2U' U2 2B2 2F' D' 3F 2L2 F D' L' 3R 2D 3U L' 2B' 3U2 2U' 2R' 3U2 2L 2D2 2R U' B2 2F F2 L' R' 2D' 3F D L2 2L' D' L2 R2 U 2B 3F F2 L 2B' 3F 3R2 D2 2D2 3U 2U2 U L2 D2 R' 2D' 2U2 B2 R D'

4) U2 R2 2U2 2L2 B 2B2 D F U2 F' U 2B L' 2L' U' F2 3U 2U2 3R2 3U2 U L B' R2 D' 2D2 2R F2 R' D U2 3F2 2R' 2B' 2U2 2B2 2L2 2R2 R2 U R B F 3R 3U2 2R' 3F2 D R2 B 2F D2 F2 R F2 2L' B 3U2 3R' 2R2 3F2 L' D' F' 2U 3F2 L 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' 3F' 2D 2U2 3R' 3F2 2D' 3F U2 3R

5) R 2D2 U2 3R2 U F 3U' 2L' 2F' F2 L' 3U R 2B2 F R' 2F 3R D' 2B2 3F' 2L' 3R' 3F2 3U2 2B' 3F2 D2 2B 3F' 2L' F2 2R2 2B 3F 2U' U B' 2B F2 2L 2R' 2B2 2L' 2U' B 3F U2 B 2B2 3F' 2F F2 R' 2D2 2L2 3R2 2U2 B' 2F2 D2 2L 2R' D2 2D' 2U 2L 3R2 2R 2U L 2D 2L 3R' 2R R' 3F' U L2 2R

ROUND ENDS SUNDAY, THE 3RD


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 29, 2011)

My goal IS to stay sub 4, and to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 13: 4:17.36*
4:01.86 4:22.44 4:31.83 4:27.77 3:39.77
Comment: ...and back to a horrible level. Same happened for the weeklies and 7x7x7. I don't know what is wrong with me

My goal IS to FINALLY GET AND STAY sub 4, and THEN to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 14: 4:06.35*
3:30.68 4:42.44 4:02.21 4:00.02 4:16.83
Comment: Still bad


Correction: 
.....1 hour later, I am cleaning up my cubes and I see that yellow-orange and yellow-red are switched. Apparently I missed the PLL-Parity on the last solve. Maybe I should sleep some more or only cube with good light?

My goal IS to FINALLY GET AND STAY sub 4, and THEN to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 14: 4:14.89*
3:30.68 4:42.44 4:02.21 4:00.02 DNF
Comment: Still bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2011)

Week 14
5:06.12
5:06.00, 4:59.84, (5:41.74), 5:12.52, (4:53.63)

Parities OP, O, OP, OP, P. Third solve had a bad pop. Pretty good run overall; if I hadn't popped the third one, I think it would have been sub-5 too; I might have even had a sub-5 average. And that despite all the parities. I'm pretty happy with this.

@Arnaud: if you actually thought your last attempt was solved, I suggest that you're probably still sub-4, and the light was the reason you were as high as you were. On something as slow as a 6x6x6, light definitely makes more than 10 seconds difference.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> @Arnaud: if you actually thought your last attempt was solved, I suggest that you're probably still sub-4, *and the light was the reason you were as high as you were*. On something as slow as a 6x6x6, light definitely makes more than 10 seconds difference.


 
Thanks Mike, I really hope so, we will see later today when I do some more solves inside and outside (don't want to mess up my 3rd sub 2 555 average).

Is that a normal use of English, or were you insinuating that I was high? I have been to some really religious places where "seeing the light" was considered the best way to get you high


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 1, 2011)

*WEEK 14*

1.= 5:59.02
2.= 6:02.00
3.= 5:59.47
4.= 5:59.66
5.= 5:53.99

AVG= *5:59.38*



for anywhos interested my std. dev. was 2.36


thought this was just a lol avg considering how slow it is


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 1, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> were you insinuating that I was high? I have been to some really religious places where "seeing the light" was considered the best way to get you high


 
if i could like this i would


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 3, 2011)

HELL YEAH.
I'm on fire dude, that 3:22 was SO unexpected =]

1. 3:55.65
2. 3:22.83
3. 3:51.74
4. 3:53.28
5. 3:58.68

Average: 3:53.55

~Chris


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 4, 2011)

3:43.56, (3:50.90), 3:40.12, (3:37.87), 3:46.73 = *3:43.47*

Weekly competition was 11 seconds better... need to be more consistent.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Week 14 Results​
1st: _Keroma12_ – 3:43.47
2nd: _ChrisBird_ – 3:53.55
3rd: _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:14.89
4th: _Mike Hughey_ – 5:06.12
5th: _blakedacuber_ – 5:59.38

Your results are also listed in spoilers in the second post of this thread, by person.

Week 15 Scrambles​
1) D' 2D' 3U 2U' U2 B2 2B 2D B 2B 3R2 2R' B2 L 2L 3R 2R' B' 2B2 F2 D' 2D' 3U2 F2 U' 2L' B2 2B2 2L2 3U L 2L2 D' 3F' 2U U 3R2 3U2 B2 2L2 2D' 2U' R' 2F' 2L R' 3U2 F 2U2 3F2 3U 2R' 3F2 R2 D 3R' 2B' 2D2 2R' F' 2U U 2L D 2B' L 2R2 R2 2U2 U' 3F' F2 2R F U2 B' 2F2 2D' 2B' F2

2) L' U2 F 2R2 2F2 2U 2F F2 L' 2L2 3R B 2R 2B2 3R R D2 R' 3F' 2R2 R' 2U' R2 B' 2F2 2R' 3U' 2R' B 2F 2R2 D 3R' 2F 3U' 3F2 3U2 B2 F' 2L D 3U U' B2 2B 3F' 2F' 3U' L 2R' 2B2 2D2 3R2 2B' 2F' U2 2L 3R 2R R D 2B 2U' L R U' 3F F D 3U' U2 B2 2B 2F2 3U U2 2B' D' U 2R2

3) F' R2 B' 3F' 2F 2L' 2D' 3U2 2U U 3R 2R' 3F2 2U2 U' B2 F' D2 F' 2L 2R' B' 2B2 2L2 2D' 3U' 2U B' 2B2 3F 2F R' 2B U2 R' 2F D 2D 3U2 2U' U' R 2U L' 2B 3F2 2F 3U 3R2 2B' 3F' 2R' 3F2 3U B2 D 2L2 2B 3F' 2F2 F' 2R2 3F R 3U2 3R' B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 L 3R' 3F L 2U2 B 3F 2D' 3R2 2U

4) B2 U2 2F' 2L2 F2 2U 2B' 2L2 D' R 2B 2D2 U2 F 2R2 2B 3U2 B 3R' 2R' 2D' L R2 2F 2D' 2B 2L 3R 2R' 2B L F L' 2R2 2B2 3U' 3R2 B' 2B2 3F 2F2 F 3U 2B U' L' 2U2 2L D 2U' U2 2R' U2 2L R' B 2B' 2F2 2R2 R' D2 2D' 2U U2 3R2 D 2R2 D2 3U 2U2 U' B2 3F D2 2D 2L 3R' 2F2 2U2 2B2

5) U 2B 2F D2 2U2 2F2 3U 2R' 2B' D2 U 3F 2D' 2U2 U' 2L' 2U' U' 2R2 R 3F2 2D2 B' 2B2 2F' F2 L' 3U' 3R2 2R2 3F' 2L2 B2 F' 2L 3R' 2R R' 2F' L 3R R 2U R2 F2 L2 R' 2D' 2F' 3R2 B' 3F L 2L2 3R 2R' R2 2F' 2U' 3F2 R2 2U2 2F L2 U' 3F' L' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R2 2F 2D' 3U 2U 3R R2 3F 2R' 2D'

ROUND ENDS SUNDAY, THE 10TH


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 4, 2011)

*Week 15: Louis Cormier- 4:24.12*

Statistics for 07-04-2011 11:48:53

Average: 4:24.12
Standard Deviation: 10.99
Best Time: 4:06.56
Worst Time: 4:54.28
Individual Times:
(4:54.28), 4:18.40, 4:10.33, (4:06.56), 4:43.63

Nice single, failed last solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 4, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> *Week 15: Louis Cormier- 4:24.12*
> 
> Statistics for 07-04-2011 11:48:53
> 
> ...


 
Since when do you have a 6x6?


----------



## Adrian E (Jul 4, 2011)

*Adrian E Week 15*

Goal: Sub-4

(4:07.79), 4:07.36, 3:56.19, (3:45.05), 3:57.45, = *4:00.33* (σ = 6.12)

Comment: close but pb till i rolled the first two times (now 3/5 pb is: 3:57.08)
last 3 solves are also Mo3 pb (3:52.90).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2011)

Week 15
5:10.07
5:12.65, (5:05.21), 5:09.05, (5:22.28), 5:08.52

Parities O, P, none, OP, O. Rather disappointing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2011)

My goal IS to FINALLY GET AND STAY sub 4, and THEN to get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 15: 3:45.10*
3:44.76 DNF (3:51 with diagonal PLL-parity left) 3:46.84 3:43.69 3:28.93
Comment: Seriously? Like like like. this average made my day!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 11, 2011)

3:41.79, 3:52.66, 3:52.11, 3:42.42, 3:38.92 = 3:45.44


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 11, 2011)

Week 15 Results​
1st: _Arnaud van Galen_ - 3:45.10
2nd: _Keroma12_ – 3:45.44
3rd: _Adrian E_ – 4:00.33
4th: _Louis Cormier_ – 4:24.12
5th: _Mike Hughey_ – 5:10.07

Congratulations Arnaud 

Your results are also listed in spoilers in the second post of this thread, by person.

Week 16 Scrambles​
1) 2D 2U U' 2L' F2 3R' D U 2R 3F U2 2F2 U2 B' 2B2 2F' F' L 2R2 F2 D2 B 3F U 3F2 2U2 3R2 2R' R 3F' D 2U' L' 2B 2L 3R2 F2 2U' 2L2 2R' D2 2L' 3R2 R' D2 2R 2B' 3F 2F' F' 2D U B' 2B' L' 2D' 2F F2 D 2D2 R' 2D 2R2 R' D 2B R2 2F R2 D' 3U2 U 2L' 2F2 D' 2D' 3U2 2U' U2 B2

2) 2F2 3R2 D2 3U 2L' R2 B' 2B' 2F2 D' 2L R2 B' 2B2 U L2 2R F2 D F R2 B 2R U' 2R2 B' 2U2 R2 2B2 3U2 2B' F2 L 2D2 3U2 3R2 2R' U2 B' 2B F2 L2 2D2 U F' 3U' U 3R2 3U 2U 2R B F R U' 2L' B2 2L D2 2U 3R 2D B2 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 2L 3R' R' U 3F 2F' 2D' 3F' 2F 2D2 2R' 3U 3F2

3) F2 3R 2R R' 3U2 2B 3R 2B2 3F 2R' R2 3U' U 3F L2 3R 2R D2 2R2 R2 D2 2D2 3U 2U2 U' 2B2 D 2D 3U' U' 2F2 2R F2 L2 2L B' 2F2 2U' 3R2 2F 2U 3R D2 2D R' D2 2D 2U2 2L2 2B2 3F2 2L' R' 2F' F 2R' B' 2B2 3F 2F' 2R' 2B 2R 2B' 2F' 3R2 3U 2U' 2L2 3R2 2D' 2U 2B2 F' D2 2D2 3U' 2U' 2L 3U'

4) L' 2R2 3F2 R' 2U L2 2R 2B' 2F 3U2 B 2B F2 L2 R2 2B' D 2D' 2U2 U' B2 2F2 F' L 2B 3F D 2D2 B 3F' U' 2B U 2B' 3F2 D' 2D2 U F2 2D 3F 2D U 3F2 U' 3F' 2D' R' B2 3U2 L 2D 2B D' L2 B2 2F2 F L 2L 3F2 F L2 D' 2F' 3R2 2D' 2U' 2R' 3F' F' 2R' R 2D 3F2 F 2D' 3U F2 2D

5) 2U' F' L2 2F2 L 2R R' B2 3F' L2 D' 3U L' 2L' R 3F' 3R' 3F' D' L2 2B 3F' 2F F' R' F2 D' 3U2 U 2L D2 3F' 2R' D2 2U2 U2 B2 2B' U R2 U2 2L 3R' 2R2 R D2 3F2 R2 2U U' L2 3U' 2U2 U' R2 2B' L2 2B D 3U' B' 2F' 2U B2 2B' F2 3U2 U' B' 2R2 2U L' 3R 2R 2U' 2R' 2U U' 2B R

I will be camping on sunday, so this round will end when I get back, probably tuesday.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 13, 2011)

triple post

3:37.95, 3:46.65, 3:52.80, (3:29.33), (4:01.43) = *3:45.80*

I always do better in the weekly competition for some reason


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 15, 2011)

4:44.95, 4:58.57, 5:07.61, 4:33.78, 4:29.12 = 4:45.77

Woo last two solves! I wanna make the cut-off for Nationals...Sub 4:30...It's possible!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 15, 2011)

My goal is to consistently get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 16: 3:52.73*
4:00.97 3:49.93 4:07.56 3:47.28 3:38.11
Comment: Normal average, normal amount of parities. Sub 4 is now really the norm, even with small pops (not with bigger ones)


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 15, 2011)

*Week 16: Louis Cormier - 3:58.20*

Statistics for 07-15-2011 09:11:06

Average: 3:58.20
Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 3:54.46
Worst Time: 4:11.96
Individual Times:
(3:54.46), 4:00.66, 3:54.96, 3:58.97, (4:11.96)

Forgot to post yesterday


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Week 16 Results​
1st: _Keroma12_ – 3:45.80 
2nd: _Arnaud van Galen_ - 3:52.73
3rd: _Louis Cormier_ – 3:58.20
4th: _AJ Blair_ – 4:45.77

Week 17 Scrambles​
1) 2D' 3U' F' L' 3R 2R' R U2 R2 2B F' 2D 2B2 F D' 3U2 U2 2B2 2L2 2R R B2 2B 3F L2 3R 2R2 B2 2B D 2D' 3U 2U' U 3R' D' 2D2 3U' L2 2L 2B 2F U' 3R F2 L R2 2B' 2F2 U' 2B 2U' B U2 3R' 2F2 L 2L2 3R2 2R R D2 2B' 2U2 3F' 2F' D 2D2 2U B' D 2F' 2D U' L2 2L 3R' 2R R2 D2

2) 3F 2U2 U' L2 2F' 3R 3F2 L 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' D2 U' R' B2 2B2 L2 F2 U2 L' 2L 3R2 2R2 R B L' D 2F' 3U 3R2 2U' B2 U2 B2 2R2 B' F' L' 2L2 2R2 R' 2F F' D B' R 2B2 3U' 3F2 3R D' 2D 2U U L 3R' 2R R2 3U F 2R2 2U2 L2 2L 2R' F D B2 F' R F 2U2 2B' D2 2F2 F' 2L 2D' F2

3) R' 2B L' 2L R 2U U' 2R' R 2F 2D2 2L2 3R2 2R2 B2 2B' 2F 2R2 2B' F2 2D 2U' 2L' 3U2 L' D2 L D 2D' 2U B2 2B2 3F 2F' 2L' D2 B' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 R' 2B 3F2 3U2 L 2D2 3F2 2D F2 2U2 B2 3U' 2B2 2F2 F 2D B' L' 2R2 D2 3R 2R B2 D 3U' U2 2B' 2L 2R R2 2D' 3F2 U2 B' 2D' 3U2 B2 3F 2F'

4) 3R2 2R2 R2 2F2 R2 3F L 2D2 2F2 3U2 3F' 3U2 2B2 2F L' 3R R2 U' L 3R' 2B2 F2 D2 2B 3F2 2D' U2 2B2 D2 R' D 2D' 2U U2 F U2 L' 3U2 3F2 2F L' B' 2R' B' D2 L' B 2R R2 B' 3U 2B 2F2 L' R2 3F2 F2 2L2 U2 B 2U2 2F 2L' 2B' F 2D2 L2 2R R' D2 B' 2B2 3F' 2F 2D' 3U' L 2L2 2U U'

5) 2B 2R2 D 3F D2 2D 3U' R' B' 2D L2 2L 2R' 3U 2U' U' 2B 3F' 2F F' 2U 2F F' 2R2 3F2 F2 R D2 2L 2R F2 3U U R U2 3F 3R' 2D' 2B2 2U' 2F2 F' L2 B2 3F2 F' L' 2R' R2 2F 2D' L F2 2R R 2B' 2F' F 3R2 D' L2 3R' D 2D 3F2 3R' R' 2F' 2U2 2B 2D 3U2 U2 B 3F2 D2 2D2 U' B2 2B'

This round ends Sunday the 24th.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2011)

1) 3:34.72
2) 3:42.56
3) 3:28.47
4) 3:40.43
5) 3:27.35

Average: 3:34.54

Finally re-modded my black 6x6, it has no pins, but only can lock up first two centers. Also has an adjustable core. Which makes my times happy. =]


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Question for everyone: is your cube modded?

Mine isn't, and seeing Chris' improvement makes me wonder if I should.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2011)

I was averaging 3:40 8 months ago when I stopped cubing, so this isn't surprising. I just finally got around to finishing up what I had messed up.


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> I was averaging 3:40 8 months ago when I stopped cubing, so this isn't surprising. I just finally got around to finishing up what I had messed up.


 
hey Chris, what's your 6x6 PB and would you recommend modding a V6, Im not very experienced with mods and dont want to mess up and waste $40


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not going to reccomend anything so you don't blame me if it breaks. You could mod the outer 2 layers, but leave the 3rd layer clicks in place, it's a good middle ground.


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, thanks 

and one more thing. Would you be willing to mod it for me? Im willing to pay


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

VCUBEFAN28 said:


> Ok, thanks
> 
> and one more thing. Would you be willing to mod it for me? Im willing to pay


 
He used to do that all the time, but I heard he had some issues.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 23, 2011)

*WEEK 17
Average of 5: 6:34.48*
1. 7:03.73 
2. (6:00.16) 
3. 6:28.64 
4. 6:11.07 
5. (7:14.20) 

Blehh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2011)

Week 17
5:08.93
5:20.68, (5:28.77), (4:52.59), 5:11.03, 4:55.09

Parities were pretty bad (OP, OP, O, OP, O), so I was really happy with these times. But right after this average was done, since my 6x6x6 was kind of loose, I decided to try putting in tons of differential lube (6 big drops - one per face), and it became amazing. I got a sub-4:40 average for the weekly competition as my next five solves after this! I think they were a little lucky, but I'm still pretty excited about how much it helped. Suddenly 4:30 is starting to look quite achievable.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 24, 2011)

4:06.12, (4:19.05), 3:39.62, 3:32.56, (3:30.71) = *3:46.10*

Really terrible start, obviously.

Round will probably end in 7 hours or so!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 25, 2011)

Week 17 Results​
1st: _ChrisBird_ – 3:34.54
2nd: _Keroma12_ – 3:46.10
3rd: _Mike Hughey_ – 5:08.93
4th: _Skullush_ – 6:34.48

Feedback is welcome. Anything I should be doing to improve this thread?

Week 18 Scrambles​
1) D' 2U2 2F 3R2 2R' F' 3U U' 2R2 2D' 2U2 L 2F 3U2 3R R' D2 L' 3F 2R' R' 2B 3U 2R' 3U2 L 3R' 2R D' 3R 3F' 2R2 3F L 3R 2R' B' 3F2 R D 2D 3U' 3F' F L2 3U U L2 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 3U B L 2F2 D2 3F 3R' 3F2 2R2 B' D 2D' 2B 3R2 3U 2U2 3F' D 2U2 U2 3R' 2R' U' B' 2U2 U2 F' 2R

2) B2 3U 2U B' 2B 2F2 U' B 3F2 2L' 3R R' B' 2D' 2L2 3F2 2U' 2L2 2R2 3U2 2F 2R2 D2 2D' 2U2 U 3R 2B2 L D 3F2 2R2 D B2 L D2 2B' F' L2 3R' R2 D 2D 2U2 B' F2 2U' 2F' D2 U 2R2 B' 2F 3U' 3F' 2D 3R2 B' 2U' 2B' 2F U2 2L2 3F' 2L R B' 2U2 U' 3R 2R' 2B 2F2 R2 2D 2U2 2B2 2F' 3U' 2U2 

3) F2 D B F 3R2 2R B2 D2 2D' 3U2 3F D 2B2 3U' 3F' 2U' 2L 2D2 2U' 2F2 L' 2L' 3R 2R' R B' 2B 3F2 2F' F' U2 R' D B2 3U' 2U2 U' L' 3U2 2U2 B2 2D' 3U' B' 2B2 F' R B F' D' 2D' 3R2 2R 2B2 2L 2R D' 2D 3U' 2U' U2 2L2 2U2 2B2 2R' D2 2D 3U' U2 2F2 3R2 B 2B U' R' D R 3U 2L 3R

4) U2 3R' 2R' 2F 2L2 3R2 R2 2B' 3R2 2F 2L' D2 3F L' 3R2 2R' 3U 2L 3U' 2U2 F2 U L D' B2 3F2 2L2 3R2 2R' F' 2U2 3R' 3U 2U 2F' 2L' 2F' L2 2F2 2D F 3R2 U' B 2B2 3F 3U2 2F D2 3F' 2L' B2 2D' 2U L2 3R2 2R2 R' U2 3R' 2F' U 2B 3R' R F' L F' 3R' 2D2 U 2F' L2 R2 D' 3U U' R 2B2 F2

5) 2U' U' 2F L2 2L' 3R2 3F' R B2 F2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 U2 3R' B 2B 3F2 2F F 2R2 R2 3U B' R 2F2 F2 2L2 2U L R2 3U R' 2D' 2R2 2D2 2L' 3R2 3U' 3R2 D2 3U 2U R' 2D2 2L2 2D 3U 2U B' U 2L' F U' 2L' D 2D' 3U 2U 2R' 3F' 2D' 2R2 B 2B 3F' F2 2L 2D2 F' D2 2D U' L U2 B 3F' 2F2 F'

This round ends Sunday the 31th.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2011)

31th?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, this week ends on the thirty-firth. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 26, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Yes, this week ends on the thirty-firth. Thank you for your feedback.


 
You mean thirty-first (31st). He was referring to the incorrect grammar, not questioning the date.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 26, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> You mean thirty-first (31st). He was referring to the incorrect grammar, not questioning the date.


 
He realizes taht. He was joking <______<.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> He realizes taht. He was joking <______<.


 
Well he's Canadian, so I had to make sure.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2011)

My goal is to consistently get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 18: 3:54.34*
3:42.03 4:42.31 4:19.28 3:39.46 3:41.71 
Comment: Really screwed up 2 solves and still got comfortably below 4 minutes on average!

My goal is to consistently get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 17: 3:38.98*
3:42.88 3:37.02 3:37.05 4:14.94 3:20.24 
Comment: WHY wasn't I on time with this one . Everything was just so smooth and quick. Almost all (except the 3:20) had OLL parity and still....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2011)

Week 18
4:52.98
(5:18.96), 4:48.97, 4:47.32, 5:02.64, (4:27.75)

Parities OP, O, OP, none, P. I love being sub-5!!! 

The sub-4:30 single was sweet, too!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 28, 2011)

3:49.52, 3:44.58, 3:43.19, (3:31.64), (4:09.93) = *3:45.76*


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sub 4
Average: 4:07.64
3:59.15 (4:44.68) (3:56.34) 4:22.52 4:01.25	
pop, count find the piece and dp on second. idk about the other parities.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 18
4:25.32, 3:29.76, 3:45.77, 3:51.31, 4:00.76 = *3:52.62*

The avg5 is a PB, and the 3:29 is a PB. On the 3:29, the centers were finished at ~1:20. The last two centers were the easiest I've ever had; my solution was exactly 25 moves lulz.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 28, 2011)

Race to sub-4:30

5:05.32, 4:37.23, 5:11.11, 4:28.49, 4:53.38

Average: 4:51.98

The 4:37 and 4:28 were nice...the rest was meh...


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 29, 2011)

*Week 18: Louis Cormier - 3:44.32*

Statistics for 07-29-2011 09:31:40

Average: 3:44.32
Standard Deviation: 9.69
Best Time: 3:10.15
Worst Time: 4:16.40
Individual Times:
(4:16.40), (3:10.15), 3:33.33, 3:37.81, 4:01.83

PB single  nice average


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry it’s a day late. My bad.

Week 18 Results​
1st: _Louis Cormier_ – 3:44.32
2nd: _Keroma12_ – 3:45.76
3rd: _uberCuber_ – 3:52.62
4th: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 3:54.34
5th: _vcuber13_ – 4:07.64
6th: _AJ Blair_ – 4:51.98
7th: _Mike Hughey_ – 4:52.98

Three pairs of people separated by 1-2 seconds.
Results are also in the second post of this thread by person and weekly winners.

Week 19 Scrambles​
1) 2L' B 2B2 3F2 D2 3F 2F' 2D' 3R 2R2 2B' 3R2 2B2 U F2 U2 L2 2L D' 2D2 2B2 3F 2D' 3U2 U2 2L2 2D 3U' 2U2 U 3R2 D 2B2 L2 2R2 B' F2 3U' 3F' L2 3R' R' 2D 2B' R2 B L 2R2 3U L' 2D U 2R' 3F' U L' 2R2 3U2 2F2 2R2 3U' L2 2L' 3R R F2 3R' B U2 R' D2 U R' 2F 2L 2F 2L2 2R2 R' 2F2

2) F L D 2U2 L2 2D2 2U2 B2 2B2 F' 2U' 2R 2B' 2R2 U' B 2R2 2D2 B' U2 F2 2D' F' D2 2R 3F' D 3U 2L R2 D 2D' 3U R2 2D' B D' 2R2 D B 3R' D2 2D' 2F 3U2 2L' D 2U' R B 3F2 F D 2D U B 2B2 3F D 3U2 L2 2U B 2R R2 F2 3R 2F D' 3R D2 2D' 3U' 2F' D 2D R2 F2 3R' B

3) L 2L2 3R B2 3R2 2R2 2D R D2 2D L' 3F2 2F2 U2 3F' R' D2 2L' 3R' 2R' D R2 2U B' 3R2 2F2 2R 2D 3U F D' B2 2B2 3F2 D2 3R 2F 3R2 2R' 2U' 3F2 D2 2U' U' B2 3U' B 2F 3R D 3F2 2U B 2B2 D' 3F' U2 2R2 3U 2U2 U 3R' 3F' D' 2D U' F' 3U2 L' R' 2U2 2F 2L2 B2 F2 3R R' 2U' 3R D'

4) L' R' 2F D' 3U' B2 D2 L 2R 2B 3F 2F' 2R2 R2 B D L2 F' 2D2 2L D2 2U2 L 3R2 2R R B2 3U' U 2B' 3R' B 3F2 2F2 D L2 2F' 2U 2L2 D2 2F2 3U 2U L2 2L B 2B2 2F' 2L' 3R2 R' 3U' B2 2L2 2D2 3U 2U2 L' 2R' 2D' 2U2 U2 2F' 2R R2 B 2B' 3R 2R' R 2F' L R 2D2 L' 2D' 3R' 2R' R' 3F

5) 2L2 2B 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 D2 2L 3R 2U L2 B 2B 3F' 2F2 F' R2 2U2 2F2 2R' D' B2 3F2 2F2 R' 3F L2 2L2 3R' R' D' 3U 2U2 3F' 2L B 2L' 3F2 2U 2L2 3R2 2R 2D 3U 2U2 L' U' L R' 3U2 2B R2 B 3F2 L2 2R' B2 3F R2 D U2 2F' 2D2 L' 2R F2 2U B' 2D2 3R B2 3F U' F' U 2R 2B2 L' D L2

This round ends Sunday the 7th.


----------



## stricgoogle (Aug 2, 2011)

3:03.71
3:15.46
3:11.81
3:19.61
3:25.34
AO5: 3:15.63


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2011)

Week 19
5:08.22
5:12.68, (5:00.71), 5:10.57, (5:38.45), 5:01.41

Parities none, P, OP, P, OP. I'm very disappointed; it seems like the differential lube that I added has given out. Now it's kind of loose again, and it has a tendency to pop like crazy. I can mostly avoid the pops, but it slows me down way too much.

I guess maybe I'll add lots of extra lube right before Nationals; maybe it will help again.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2011)

My goal is to consistently get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 19: 3:58.94*
3:57.61 3:49.83 4:09.38 4:36.68 3:42.66 
Comment: Done in a rocky, noisy, crowded train. Last solve saved the average


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 7, 2011)

(4:50.74), 3:52.78, 4:14.74, 3:43.63, (3:40.32) = *3:57.05*

Both my 5x5 and 6x6 times seem to be getting worse lately.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 7, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Both my 5x5 and 6x6 times seem to be getting worse lately.


 
Don't worry - so have mine. I'm back in this race again now, fresh from a 3.34.55mean at Guildford Open last weekend. Unfortunately I was competing against the likes of Rob, Morten and Sloey - so came 4th.


3.41.94 3.40.80 3.29.63 3.45.62 3.58.01 = *3.42.79*


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Week 19 Results​
1st: _stricgoogle_ – 3:15.63
2nd: _James Ludlow_ – 3:42.79
3rd: _Keroma12_ – 3:57.05
4th: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 3:58.94
5th: _Mike Hughey_ – 5:08.22

Week 20 Scrambles​
1) 2B 3F 2D2 2B' 2F' U' F2 2L 2U 2L2 3R2 U2 2L2 B 2U2 B2 2D2 B L 2F' 3R' 2R2 2F' F2 2L' 2R2 D 2D 3U' 2L' 2R D' 2L' 2D F' U B' 2B D' 2F' L 2F 2U 2B 2F2 2D 2U 2R' F2 3R2 2R' 2B2 3R' R 2D' B 2F' 2D2 B 2F2 F 3R' 3U U' 2L 2D2 3R' 2U2 2F2 3U' 2U' 2B2 L2 R2 3F2 2D 3F 2L2 U B2

2) L D' 2D2 3U 2B2 3F2 2F F2 D2 2D U2 2R 2D B 2B2 2F F2 U L' B' U R 3U 3R R' F2 2U 3F2 2U' 3R2 2R' 2D' 3R' 2D 2B' F R2 2D' 2B' L' 2U' B 2B' 2F 3U R2 2U2 U' 2R 2B' 3F 2F 3R2 2B 2R' 2D 2F2 2R 3U 2L B 2B2 F2 D 2U 2L2 3U2 U 2B 2F2 L2 3F2 D' 2L2 3F2 D 2D L' B' 2B'

3) 2B' 2L2 3U' R2 B 3F2 D' L2 3R 2R R 2B 3F2 2R' R D 3U2 3R 3U B2 R' 2B 2R 2B2 R B' 2D2 U 3F' 2D2 3F2 U2 3F' F 3U' U' 3F2 2L2 2R2 3U 2U2 L 2R' D 2D' 3U' F 2R' 3U 2U B' D 2D2 U2 3F2 2U2 U' L2 2B F L 2U 2B D' 2D2 3U2 2U' U' 3F' U' B2 2B2 3F2 2F F 2L 2R' D2 2L' B2

4) L2 R2 2U 3R 2B 3R 2R F2 U 2B 2U' L D2 B2 F2 R U 2R2 U' L' B 3F2 F U 3F F2 2L' R2 2D F2 2L D' 3F2 F' L 3U' 3R2 B L2 D' B 2U2 2R' 3U 2B R' 2F F 2U 2R 3U L 2L2 3R2 D' F' 2R D2 2F' D' B' 2B2 3F' 2F2 F' 2R 3F' F' D 2D' 3U2 B2 3R' B2 3F 2L' 3F' L 2L' R2

5) 3U2 2U' 3R 2B2 L2 R 3F' 3U U' R2 B2 3F D 2B2 2L2 2R2 3F' 2F2 3R 2D2 3R' F 2R B R 2D2 R 2U2 2R' R F' L 2U2 3F' D 2U' L2 R2 D' 2L' R2 D2 2R' R2 B' 2B 3F 3R 2B L' 2R' B 2D2 L2 2L' 3R2 2R' R 2B 2F 2R 2F 3R' 2D' 3U' U2 2B' 2L' 2D2 3U' U 2L 2F2 U2 3F F' 2L' 2R2 R' 2U'

This round ends Sunday the 14th.
Since nobody else entered, I'll extend it another week


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Would anybody be interested in taking over this thread starting in september?


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 14, 2011)

3:46.95, 4:13.36, 4:20.05, 4:01.58, DNF (5:26.94) = 4:11.66

On the last one it popped during parity so I had to re-pair some edges, then it popped again as I stopped the timer. And the rest were terrible too...

I'm going to stop practicing 6x6x6 for a while, for various reasons, so if somebody could take over posting results and scrambles, starting september, that would be great, otherwise the thread may die.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 16, 2011)

(4:32.29), 4:45.21, 4:33.12, 4:37.35, (5:03.56) = 4:38.56


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2011)

My goal is to consistently get sub Ludlow 
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 20: 4:03.93*
4:11.83 4:35.36 3:44.94 4:06.86 3:53.09 = 4:03.93
Comment: Not even sub 4 anymore. I need to keep practising. 1 week without cubing and I am doing BAD on all puzzles


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 18, 2011)

sub 3:30
3:52.35
3:53.11 3:53.61 (3:48.19) 3:50.94 (4:18.94)
the 53.61 had like a 20 sec pll because i misaligned doing pll parity and it messed me up, and the last had slower than normal centres and meh rest


----------



## MostEd (Aug 20, 2011)

Me is new to race:
10:55.311, 9:23.199, 11:06.561, 9:47.594, 9:25.338
current avg5: 10:02.748 (σ = 38.26)


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 22, 2011)

Week 20 Results​
1st: _vcuber13_ – 3:52.35
2nd: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 4:03.93
3rd: _Keroma12_ – 4:11.66
4th: _Jakube_ – 4:38.56
5th: _MostEd_ – 10:02.75

Week 21 Scrambles​
1) U2 2L2 3R2 3U 3R2 3F' D2 2B' 3F 2U2 2R D2 3U 2U B 2L2 2B2 F2 3R R' D' B' 2F2 2L2 3F' F L D' 3F U' 2L' F2 L' R U2 3F' 2R 3F' 3R' 2U 2L 2U2 2B 3F2 3U' U2 3R2 2D' 3U' 2U 3F' 2F' 2L' 2R' R 2D' 2L2 3F U' L2 2U 2L2 3R' 2B' 2F U L 2L' 2D' 3U L' 3R' 2B' 2F D2 2D' 3U' 2B' 3F D'

2) B 3U 2U' 2B 2R D U 2B 2R' 2D' 2B' F2 L 2L2 2R R' 2B F2 D 2F2 R F' 2L' 3R' B 3U2 B2 2F2 L' 2U2 F2 2R' 2B 2F 2D2 3U' R' 2D' 3U2 L' R2 2D2 2R 2U2 F 2L' 3R 2F' 2U B 2B2 F' 3R 2R 2B2 U' 3F2 2D' F' 2D' 3U2 3R' B' 2B 3F2 2F2 F' R' 2U' 3F R' 2B2 D2 2U U 2R' 3F2 D U F2

3) 2R' 3U2 B' L2 2D 3U B' 3F' 3R2 B L' D' 3R 2R' D2 2U2 3R F' L' 2D2 2L' F2 U' 3R D2 B' 3U 2F' 2D 2U' U2 2F F' 2R2 B' 2B' 2F F 2U2 B 2B' 2F F 2L2 2R 2D2 L' 3F 3R R' B 2F' 2U' R' F' 2D' 2U' 3R2 R2 B' 2U 2L2 3R B 2B 3F' F D' 2D' 2R2 2U' 2F2 D2 2D2 U' F U2 3F L2 2R2

4) U L2 2L2 2R D' 2D2 B2 L' 2B' 2F D' 3F L2 2L2 2F2 U R' 2B' F R' U' 2B' 3F 2F2 U2 2R' 2D' 3U2 B2 2B2 3F' 2F' F 3R 2U' U2 2B' 2F' 2U2 B2 2L2 2F' F' U 2R2 2B L2 R F D2 B' 2L2 3U' 2L' 2U' L2 B 2D U' R 2U 2R2 R 3F' D' 2D 3U2 2U' 3F2 F' D' 2U' 2R' 2B' 2L' R 3U' U2 2B' 2R

5) B' 2F L 2L 3R 2R2 R B2 2B' 3R' D2 2F 3R' 3U2 3R 2R2 R 2F' 2U 3R2 R2 2F2 D2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U' 2L2 3R' 2R' R D 2U2 3R2 2R' D2 3R U' 2L' 3R2 R2 2D2 2B2 3F2 D' 2B2 2R2 2U U' L 2L' 3R' R D 2U2 U 3F D 3U' 2B2 3F 3U2 B' 2U2 3R2 R 3F2 2R2 D B2 2F F' D2 U2 2L2 B2 2L R2 3F' 2L'

This round ends Sunday the 28th.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 26, 2011)

3:57.65
(3:42.94) (4:34.06[pop, really locky]) 3:48.72 4:15.86[bad f2c, 30s pll parity :fp] 3:48.36

PS i beat your 6x6 records


----------



## Hays (Aug 26, 2011)

2:05.78

1:59.48 (2:24.39) 2:11.34 (1:56.93) 2:06.53 = 2:05.78


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2011)

Hays is back! What is your goal? Sub 2 or sub WR?

My goal is to get back below 4 on average (AGAIN)
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 21: 4:03.23*
4:01.18 3:59.03 4:14.15 3:57.93 4:09.47
Comment: 4:14.15 ruined it. Done with reduction at 3 minutes, then had a POP. Last 3 solves had double parity ruining the hope I had left for sub 4 average


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 28, 2011)

*Week 21: Louis Cormier - 3:43.12
*
Average of 5: 3:43.12 (σ = 2.79)
3:46.25, 3:39.48, 3:40.63, 4:03.19, 3:35.56

Pretty good.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 29, 2011)

Week 21 Results​
1st: _Hays_ – 2:05.78
2nd: _Louis Cormier_ - 3:43.12
3rd: _vcuber13_ – 3:57.65
4th: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 4:03.23

Go Kevin Hays, get WR back!

Week 22 Scrambles​
1) 2L2 D2 2D2 U2 L' 3U2 R2 3U L2 2R2 D2 3U U 3F2 F' 2D 3R 2U2 B' 2F' D2 2R' B 2F2 F2 R' 2B' 3F 2R' F' U F' 2D2 2U R2 3U' B2 2D 2U2 2B' 3F2 2D2 2U2 2L2 3R2 2U U2 2L 3R2 2R' R' 3F 2F F L' B' 2L2 3U' 2L 3R' D 2U' 2L 3U' U2 F 2D' B' L 2R 3U' 2U 3R2 3F U2 3F2 U2 2B2 D' 3U

2) 2L' R2 2B 2R' U2 2R2 3U U2 2F' L' 2F' D' 3F 2U L2 D' U B 2U B 2B' 3F 2F F 2L2 3F2 2F2 D2 2D 2U' U2 2F' 2U' B' 2U 2L' 2F F 2D2 2R U 2F' 3R' R' 2F2 2L2 3U2 2B L2 3U' 2U2 3F2 3U2 F' 2D 3R 2R R 2D' L2 2R' B' 2B F L' 2R' 3U F' 3U2 2R 2D2 2U' U L 2L2 3R' D2 2D2 3U 2U'

3) 2R' D 2D 2R 2F' R2 2D' 2B2 R 2U2 2R' 2U' U 3F2 3R2 2R 2B' 3F2 F 2D2 L2 D 3U F' 3U' U2 2R2 R' D 3U2 2U' 3F' 3U L 3F D2 B R2 D2 2L' 2F R2 2F2 2D 3R 2F F 3U2 L2 2L' 3R' R2 3F' F' 2R' 2U 2R2 R' D' L' F U2 L2 3R2 3U 3R2 2D' L2 2L D' 2D' 2B2 L2 2B F 2D2 B 3F' 2F' 3U

4) U' R' 2F F' D2 2B2 2D U 3R2 2U2 L 3R 2R2 2D 2B2 F 3R' 3U2 L 2B2 F' L F 2L' 3R' 2R 2U2 3R 2F F 2L' U' 3R' B D2 B 2F' 2R2 B L2 2L' 2D 2U U 2L' 3R2 2F' 2L' 2U 2B 2D' B' 3F' U2 F L' 2L' 2R' B 2U 2B' L2 3U' 2B2 2U B2 F 2U2 F2 D2 L' 2B' 3R' 2U2 2B F2 2D' 2L' 2U2 2B2

5) 2B2 L2 2R 2F' U 2L 3F' 2L2 3R2 3F' 2R' 2B2 F' R' D' 2U 2F' 3U2 2U B 3R2 D' 2U' B 3R R D' 3U2 2U2 3F L2 2B' 3U' F2 2D R' B2 2B' 3U2 2B2 3R2 D 2B2 2R' 3U2 2L2 2R2 B 3U' U R 2F D' 2U2 3F 2F 3U' R 3U' 2U 2R U' B' 2F D F 3R' 2R2 2F2 F2 D' 2D' U2 2B2 2R 3F2 R' B 3F 2L

This round ends Sunday the 4th.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 1, 2011)

My goal is to get back below 4 on average (AGAIN)
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 22: 4:07.11*
4:09.09 3:59.00 4:08.69 4:05.44 4:07.21
Comment: It's my 3x3x3 part that is taking WAY too long. Sometimes > 1 minute.


----------



## LouisCormier (Sep 2, 2011)

*Week 22: Louis Cormier - 3:41.03*

Average: 3:41.03 (σ = 6.79)
3:42.80, 3:31.97, 3:48.32, (3:57.06), (3:24.64)


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Week 22 Results​
1st: _Louis Cormier_ - 3:41.03
2nd: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 4:07.11 

Results are also in the first post by person and by week.

Week 23 Scrambles​
1) D' 3F2 F2 3U' 2B 2R R B' D2 3U' U' F 2U 3F' L U 3F2 2F2 R2 2D 3F' 2F U2 L 2L 2B2 2F' 3U2 U' R U B' 3R U' B 3F L 3R B 3U R' 2U2 L2 2L2 3R' 2R' R' 3U 2B R2 F 3U 2U2 B D2 2D U2 3R' 2D2 2L' 2D2 B2 3U' L 3U2 3F2 L2 2R' R' D2 3U' 2U2 B' 2B 3F2 2F F2 3U2 2L 2D'

2) L' 2R D 3U2 B' 2B 3F' 2F' F D 2D2 2U' U2 2R2 D2 2D 2B2 L 2L2 B 3U' U' 2L 2B2 3F F R2 F2 L2 3U' 2F 3R' 2U 2B2 2F2 F2 U' B' 3R2 2R2 F2 L R D B2 2B2 L 2B' R2 3F' 2F' 3R' 2F R' D 2B 3F' L' D' 2U2 U2 B 2B 2D B 3F 2F2 3R 2R2 3F2 2R' 3F F2 U L 3U' 2U2 3F2 2L2 R2

3) R B 2F' F' 3R U' 3F F' 2L' 2D 3R2 R2 3F 3U' U 3R 3U 2U' B2 2B' 3F' 2F' U' 2F 2L2 2R 3U2 R2 3F' R' B 2U' 2R 3U2 B 2D 3F2 3U 3F2 2F' D' 2F2 F' 2U' 2F 2L2 F' 3R R' 2U' 2B2 2F L 3R D R2 2U 3F 2F2 L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 R2 F U L' R2 2B D2 2B' 2U' U2 2B F 3R 2R 3F' F2 3U

4) 2F F 2L 3R 2R2 B 2B' 2U2 2L' B' 2L 2F 3R2 3U' U 2B2 U2 F2 2L2 3R' 2D2 3U' U 2R 3U2 3F2 2F2 2D2 3U 2L' 2B 2F2 F2 L2 3R2 3U2 2U U2 2F L 2F' 2D 3U' R 2B' 2F' F 2D2 3F 3U2 B2 3F L 2L 2D' 2U U B D 2U2 U' F' L2 U 3R' R2 3U' 2L2 2B L2 B F2 3R2 2R' B' 2B2 D 2R U' F

5) 2B' 2R' 2D2 3U2 U2 R2 2U' 2R R 2D2 L 2L2 D2 2D2 3U2 2L' R2 3F2 U 2F' F L F' D' 2U2 U L2 2L R2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 F2 3R' 2D2 2U' U2 L' 2L 3R' 2R2 2B2 D2 R 2B2 F2 2D2 2U2 B2 2F2 F' 2U' 3F2 2D 2U2 3F2 2U B2 L2 3U' 3R2 F2 2D 2L D 3U' U 2F' 2R R2 F2 2D R' B2 2F' D 3U' L

This round ends Sunday the 11th.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm joining this race:

5:34.58 5:28.07 (5:05.14) 5:31.23 (5:40.49)= 5:31.29

I think that I can sub-5 easily If a have a cube that doesn't lock up and pop so much... I hope that my sheng shou arrive asap


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2011)

My goal is to get back below 4 on average (AGAIN)
*Arnaud van Galen, Round 23: 4:07.48*
4:00.19 4:12.05 4:47.22 4:10.19 3:36.47
Comment: 3:36 is what I do when the cube doesn't pop, the other times....


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Week 23 Results​
1st: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 4:07.48
2nd: _APdRF_ - 5:31.29

Results are also in the first post by person and by week.
Anybody else want to join this race? It doesn't seem worth it for two people. Should I change the format of this race in any way? Feedback is welcome!

Week 24 Scrambles​
1) B2 L' 3R2 R' 3F' L2 2L2 3F' 2L' R' 3U' 2F' R' F2 U2 L2 2D2 R' B2 3F 2L 2B 3F' U 2B2 F' U B' L 2L2 3R B' 3U' 2F2 3U2 3F F' 2D' 2U2 F 3U' U B' 2B2 2F2 3U' 2U' U2 2R2 2U' F' 2L' D L' 2L B 2B' L' 2F2 3U' B 3F F2 2L' D2 2L 2R2 R' B2 3F F D' F' D 2D' 3U2 U' L B' 2F

2) 2D' 2B 3U' U 2L 2B 3F' U B U2 B' 3U 2B L2 3R2 3U 2L 3R2 2R' 2B' 3F R 2B' 2F' 3R2 2U2 L' D' 3U 2R' 2D 2B 2F2 D' B L2 3R2 2D' 2L2 B' 2U' 2B L2 F2 L U' 3R 3U U 2F2 2U' B 3F 2U' F D 2D' 3U' 2U U' 3R2 2D 3U2 2U2 U' R 2D' 2R B2 3F 3U 3F' D' F' R' 3U 3F' L 2L' 3R'

3) 2B2 2F F' 3U U' 3F2 2F' 3U L 3R 2D U' R B' F 2R2 2B 2R2 R' D2 2L2 2R' R2 D' 2D 3U 2U' U 2L 2F2 3U2 3F 2L 2U 3R B D' 2U' 2L' 3U' L' 3R' 2R' 3U2 U 2B' 2L2 F D 3U 3F' 2D2 3R2 B2 3U' F' 2L 2R2 2B 3F U' B2 2U' L D 2D 3U' 3F2 D' 2L2 2U 2L 2F' 3R 2D' 3R' 3U2 B R' B'

4) 2F2 L' R' D 2D2 3U2 2U U' 2B2 2F2 D2 L' U 2B2 2D' 3U' R 2B2 F2 3U2 2B2 2F' 3U 2R2 U' 3F 2U' F R2 F 2L U 2L' 3F' 2L2 2D' 2U L2 2R2 D2 3R D' L2 3R' 3U' 3R2 D R 2D R B' 2D2 B2 2F2 L 2R' B2 2F' L2 2B2 2F2 L 3R2 2R2 D 2D 2U' 2R2 R' 2B 2L2 3U B' R' 2F' F' L' D' 2U' U'

5) 3F' 2F2 3U2 F' 2D' 3U2 2L' R2 2D2 3U2 3R2 2B2 L' 3U2 3R 2R' R' 2U2 3F' 3R 2R' 3U 2U2 U' 2L2 D' L 2L2 3R' 2R' U F R' 2F' 2D' 2L' B 2B L 2L 3R 2R2 R' 2U2 2F' 2R D U2 2B' D' 2U2 2R' F R' D' 2L' D' B2 3F2 D2 U' R B D' R2 2F' D' 2B' L 2R B2 D 3F' 2U 2R 3U 3R R 2B' F2

This round ends Sunday the 18th.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't know what is going on. There are now more people in the 777 race than in 666 ????


----------



## Selkie (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been considering joining this race myself, just do not want to over commit and have to drop out from a race at a later stage.

After my first comp I was pleased to see I was ranking no 17 in UK at 6x6. This pleasure was short lived when I realised only 17 people from the UK had official times! :fp

I think that is motivation enough to start participating here. Hopefully I will have my Shenshou within a fortnight, however I may start this week on my v6.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 13, 2011)

People don't have to participate every week, although that would be ideal I suppose. Just whenever you're practicing 6x6, do 5 scrambles and post your times here.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 24: 4:00.44 4:22.38 4:12.16 4:02.46 3:52.81 = 4:05.02


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 24: 5:37.41 5:13.70 6:07.93 5:29.53 5:47.63 = 5:38.19


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 19, 2011)

Week 24 Results​
1st: _Arnaud van Galen_ – 4:05.02
2nd: _mycube_ - 5:38.19

If there aren't at least four people next week, I see little point in continuing this thread, since interest seems to have vanished.

Week 25 Scrambles​
1) 2F2 L' 2R 2B2 2R2 3F' U L2 2B' 3R' 2F2 2U 2F L U F 3R 2F 2U2 R 2B2 3R 3F2 F D' 3U' 2U U2 L2 3U2 2B' 2F' F 2D' L2 2L R2 2U2 3F2 D' 2D2 3U2 F2 3R' 2D' 2U' L 2D2 B' L' 2L 2F2 L2 B2 R' D' 3F' D B 2D' 2B2 3U' 2R 2D' 3U2 2F2 3U 2L' 2R' 2U' B2 2L 2F2 L R2 D' 2D U' 3F 2F'

2) D 2D2 3U U2 2F 2L2 3R2 R 2F F U F' 3U' L 2R2 3F2 R' B' 2F D 2D2 2U U 2B' 2U' 2L' 3U' B U' 3F' 2D2 L 2B D 2F2 3U B2 2U' L D U' 2F2 D2 3U2 2F D 2D 2U' 2F' 3U2 3R 2B2 F2 D2 U' 2L 2B2 D 3U' B 2F' 2D2 L' R F2 2L' 3R R' 3U2 2L F2 3U' 2R 2D2 B 2B 3F 2F' D2 2D

3) 3R' R2 U L 3U2 2F' 2D' B L' 2F' F U L2 2R2 2B 2D 2F2 2U2 2R2 R 2F2 2L2 2R D2 2D2 2U' L2 3R 3U L 2U' R F2 3R R 2B 3F' F' D' U' 3F 2L 3R 2R2 B 2L2 U' B L' 3R2 R' 3F' L2 2U' 3F2 L2 R' 3F 3R' 2R2 R U 2B2 D F2 2R B2 L D2 U2 2F' 3R' B2 2F' R U' 2R' 2U 2R' 3U'

4) D' 3U' 2U 3F' L 3R' D 3U' U2 L2 2F2 F 3U B D2 2D U' 2F L' 2U' 3F2 F' 2D2 3U 2U2 U L 2F' U 2F2 2D 2U' B2 U 2R2 3F2 2F D' 2D2 B 3F2 F 3U' 3F' 2R 2B' U2 2F' 3U2 2F2 R' B2 3F2 3U' 3F' L' 2F 3R' B2 2D2 B2 2B' 3F' 2L2 D2 B' L2 3R2 2R2 2F2 2U2 2B' R2 B2 3F' 2F L2 D2 2D' F'

5) F2 3R 2B L' 3R F' 3R 3U2 R 2F L' 3R2 R' B 2D2 2B' 2U' B 2L 3R2 2R' R 3F2 2D' L2 3R' R2 2D 2U' B 3R R U' R' D' R 2F2 2L2 3R 2R 3F L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 2B 2D2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F' L' 3R2 R' 3F2 2U U2 F' 3U 2F' 2L' R2 2F D' U2 2F' 2R' 2D2 3U 3F2 2F F2 3R 2F2 3U' B2 2F2 2D2 2U' 2R'

This round ends Sunday the 25th.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2011)

I might win this (final?) round if nobody else competes 


Round 25: 3:57.65 4:09.91 3:53.16 4:05.18 4:04.69 = 4:02.51


----------



## asportking (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll compete, I'm just starting to practice 6x6 a lot. Don't expect any amazing times from me though, I can't even sub-7. I guess the only thing you can do at this stage is practice.
EDIT: Just realized that this weeks round ends today. I'm doing my solves right now, so if I'm not done when you go to post the results, I'll be done about 30 minutes from now.


----------



## mycube (Sep 25, 2011)

oh i forgot to do the race :/ I´ll do the next one again!


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well it seems 3 people are interested, and maybe other people if the race keeps going, so I guess it is worth it to keep this thread alive. However, I don't have the time to do so. Could one of you please offer to start providing results and scrambles? You could take turns to do it each week if necessary, but I simply don't have enough time.


----------



## asportking (Sep 25, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Well it seems 3 people are interested, and maybe other people if the race keeps going, so I guess it is worth it to keep this thread alive. However, I don't have the time to do so. Could one of you please offer to start providing results and scrambles? You could take turns to do it each week if necessary, but I simply don't have enough time.


I could try. I never really did anything like it before, but if no one else is willing to do it, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 25, 2011)

asportking said:


> I could try. I never really did anything like it before, but if no one else is willing to do it, I'll give it a shot.


 
Thank you. Feel free to change around the format or anything if you think it will improve the quality. You could start now


----------



## asportking (Sep 26, 2011)

Week 25 Results​1st: _AvGalen_- 4:02.51 

Week 26 Scrambles​
1) 2R F' L 3L 3D' 3R 2B 2R B' F2 U2 2R 2D2 3B 3D2 2B 3L' 3R' 3F2 3R' R 3F 2L 2U 2L' D2 2D 3U B' 3F' 3R F' 3D2 B 2F' F' 3D2 2R B' R' 2U' 3F' 2F' L 3L 3R U2 3L' R' 2F' D U' 3B' U2 2R' 3B 2R2 3B2 L' 3B2 3F2 3D' 3L' 2U2 2R2 B2 D' 3D' B2 3F' 2F 3U2 2L2 3R2 2U' L 2L' 3R' 2R2 B2

2) 2F L 3U 2L2 2D B 2D2 F 3L 2B2 3U 2U 2F 2U' 2R R B' 2R2 2F2 3L2 2U' U2 3R' 3F2 2R B2 2U2 3F2 3L R' B 2R2 2B2 2L' 3U' U2 F' 3L 2B' 2L2 3R' 3B2 3L U2 R2 2D B F2 3L' 2D' B2 L 3B' F2 2L D 3L2 2R2 3B2 L' 3R R2 3D' 3U' 2B2 2R B 3R 3D 3U F 2U' 3R 2D' 2F2 2U 3F 3U' F2 U2

3) 2B F2 U 3B F2 D 3U 2R' 2B D B2 D2 2U 2F 3R' 2B 3B2 D 3D2 L2 2R' R 3U2 2U U L2 2D' 3R2 D2 F2 R 2F 3U' 3B 3D2 3U2 3L' U 3F2 2F2 2L R2 3D 3L2 2R B2 2R2 U B2 3F2 3R' U' 2L2 3L 3R R2 2F 3D 2U' 2R2 2F D2 2F' D2 2L' 3F U2 2B2 3R 2R2 R' 3B' 3F2 2F2 F' D L 3L' R 2B

4) 2D' 2B2 3R 2R2 R2 3B2 2U' F R 3F 2U2 B 2L2 3R2 R' D2 2L2 3D2 3U 2U' 3F' U 3F2 R2 2B2 F 3R' F 3U 2B2 L' 3D' 3U2 3L' 3F2 3L 3R' 2R 2B2 3B2 3R 2F' D2 3B 3F2 U2 F' 2D' 2R' 3B2 L 3L D' L2 3L' 3B' 3U' 3L2 B' 3F2 2D B2 3F' 2F' 3L2 3U2 2U' B' 2D F D2 L2 3U U 3F2 2D' L' 2L' 3R2 F'

5) 2F2 2U2 3F 3L B' 2L F' 3D 3L' R2 2U2 L' R B2 L2 2B 2D 2L 3L 3F2 L' 2B' 3F 2F2 L' 3U 2U 3L' 2D2 2U' U' L' D2 L 2R' 3B D 3L' 2D' 3B' L2 2R' D2 L2 2L 3B F' 3D2 3L' 2F2 2U' 2L 3U U2 3L' 2D' 3R 2B 3F2 2F L' 3L' 3R2 D 3R2 2R' 2D L' 3F 3R R2 3F2 L2 2D' 2U 3L2 R U 2R' 2B

This round ends Monday the 3rd

Well, this is my first attempt at running one of these. I might change the format a bit later on, but as of now, the only thing I'm changing is I'm moving the deadline to Monday instead of Sunday (Sundays are generally pretty busy for me). anyway, good luck to everyone!

By the way, were these 80 move scrambles? I wasn't sure.


----------



## mycube (Sep 26, 2011)

my results:
5:29.63 5:36.39 (5:42.53) (5:00.78) 5:41.95 = 5:35.99
it could be better but i definitly need a new cube :/


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 26: 3:45.93 4:09.57 4:08.80 4:03.55 3:50.25 = 4:00.87


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

As mentioned before I am happy to join the race which will add another competitor, though do not expect my times to be competative!  I currently only do 5 solves a week for the weekly.

I was hoping to await delivery of my SS 6x6 but will compete this round this weekend with my v6. It may just be feeling like a potentially nice cube after full modding including pins but I do not solve very well on white, particularly edge pairing. Will be interesting to see a comparrison with the times on the black SS when it arrives.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope this thread doesn't die within the next few weeks. I'll also be participating, though I'm awaiting my arrival of my SS cube. I'll also have to sticker it, but hopefully by mid October I'll have a fresh cube itching to get me sub4 > : ).


----------



## asportking (Oct 1, 2011)

Currently working on my average right now. It's never a good sign when you're cube has an explosion before you've even finished scrambling the cube..


----------



## asportking (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 26 Results​1st: _AvGalen_-4:00.87
2nd: _mycube_-5:35.99

Round 27 Scrambles​1. 2L' 2R2 D 3L' 3R2 U 2B2 D' 3L2 F 3R 2R2 R D 2B2 3B2 3F2 2R 2B2 2D 3U 2B2 3D2 L2 2D2 2B2 F2 2L' D' L D2 U 3L2 2B2 2D2 L' 2U' 2B F' 2L D' 3D' 2L2 2B2 3R D' R 2D U2 2L2 3U2 L 3U' L2 3D' 3U2 3F' 3U 3B2 2L2 2D' 2U' U B 2B' U B' 2F 3R2 2B' 3F' 2U' 2R D2 3L2 2D2 3B L 3R 

2. 3L' 3U 3R2 2R2 2U' L' 3U2 B' 2B 3U' 2R2 U2 2L' 3F' 2U' F2 D2 U 3B 3D2 3U2 L F' 2U' 3L' 2F2 2L2 2R2 3B2 2D' 3B' 2F 2R R 3B' U' 3B2 3D2 F' D' F U B2 2B U2 B' R2 U' B' L' 3D 3F2 F2 D 2B2 3L2 3B2 F2 3R2 3B2 F' U' L' D2 3R' D2 2D2 U L 3L2 3R U' B' L' R2 3D' 3B' 3D B' 2F2

3. 3F2 D' 2D' 3D2 2U' 3F2 L 3R 3U B 3R2 3F D B2 3U' L2 2D' 3D B' 2B' 3B2 3D 3L2 3B2 D' 3B2 2F2 2L2 2R2 3B' 3F2 3U2 2B' U' L2 2R 2F 2R B2 3F 2U2 B2 3B2 3U 2R 2U 2B 2U2 F' R2 D' 3U2 F 2L2 3B 3U U B' L2 3U 2F L 2D2 2B 3R R 2B F' L' R 3F 2L 3U2 2U2 2L' 3R' 2U 2L2 2B2 L2

4. 3L2 3F U' 3B 3R2 D B U' F2 3R2 3B' 2L2 2D2 2R' R 2D 3D' B2 F' 2D 3D2 2F 3L' 3R 2R 3D2 2F' 2R2 2F2 3L R2 B' 2F D B' 2B2 2F' 2D' 2R2 2B' 3B D' 2D' 2U' B 2R R D' 3D2 3L R' 2B 2D 3D2 B2 2L 2R' B2 3D' 2U 3F' 3L' 3R D2 L2 F2 L' B2 3D' 2L' 2U' 3F' R' U2 2B2 2U B' 2L2 3R2 F2

5. 2L2 D' 2D2 2L' 3B2 2R F 2L2 B' 3F2 D B2 2L' 3U' L' R' 3D' 3F' L' 2L 3L 3B2 2D2 3D2 2U' L D 2B 3U' 3F 2R' 2D L' F2 L' 2D 2U' L' 2R' F 2D 3B' 3D' 3U 3R 2R' 3F2 2F 2R2 2D' 2B 3F2 2R 2U' L2 2L2 3B 3U 2R' U 3R B 2B2 3U' 2R 3D' 3U2 L' R2 B 3L2 3D' 3F 2F2 F 3R' D 2D 3B 3R2

This round will end Monday the 10th
Sorry for my lateness, I'm still getting the hang of this.


----------



## Skullush (Oct 6, 2011)

I shall compete (again?). I need to get faster/more consistent at 6x6.

Round 27
*Average of 5: 6:10.35*
1. 5:55.49 
2. 6:34.84 
3. (6:52.85) 
4. (5:40.86) 
5. 6:00.70


----------



## mycube (Oct 6, 2011)

average: *5:18.36* =(5:36.99) 5:18.54 (4:55.13) 5:26.96 5:09.59


----------



## Selkie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Round 26

Average: 6:55.22*

7:01.03, 7:01.15, 8:27.45, 6:43.48, 6:34.74

Joining a little later than intended but cannot wait for my SS 6x6 anymore. This done with my v-cube. Pleased, pb single and average!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 6:34.74
worst time: 8:27.45

current avg5: 6:55.22 (σ = 8.30)
best avg5: 6:55.22 (σ = 8.30)

session avg: 6:55.22 (σ = 8.30)
session mean: 7:09.57


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 27: 4:27.30 4:00.40 4:30.05 4:45.46 4:54.15 = 4:34.27

I got bitten in my right hand by a dog and it will take some time to heal. For big cubes the wound is a big problem, even just for holding it


----------



## asportking (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll have the results posted sometime tonight, I'm on my ipod right now so I can't post them right now. Sorry for being a day late (again).

By the way, AvGalen, fancy trying out 6x6 OH while waiting for your hand to heal?


----------



## asportking (Oct 12, 2011)

Round 27 Results​1st: _AvGalen_-4:34.27
2nd: _mycube_-5:18.36
3rd: _Skullush_-6:10.35
4th: _Selkie_-6:55.22
Round 28 Scrambles​1. 3F 2U2 R2 B2 2L2 2R' 3B2 D' 3D' 3L2 2R2 3F' F' L' 2R' 3D2 U B' 2F 3U' 3F 3R2 R2 2D' 2F' 3D2 2U' 2R 2F 2L2 3L 3R2 3D2 B 3D2 2B R' D' 3D2 3R' R' 2F 2L 3L' R2 3B' 2U2 2L' 2F' 3D2 U' L 3B2 3F F2 3R' 2B' 3U' 2F2 F' 2L' 3R' 2D L2 3R D2 B 3D 3U' U' 2B' L 2L' R U' 3L R2 2F 2D' 2U'

2. 3D 2U2 U' 2B' 2U2 2B' 2D 3B2 3F' 2L2 2R2 2U' 2F' 2R' R2 D2 2L' F 3L' 2R' 3U' 2R2 3U B2 2F D2 2D' 3D2 3L2 B 3D 2F2 F' 3R2 B' 3B2 2F2 U' L 2D' 3B' 2F' D2 2U' 3R' 3D2 3B D' 2U R2 3D 3B 2F 3L' U' 2B2 2L' 2R 3F F2 3R2 2D2 2U' 3R' R2 D L2 3B' 2R' F2 2R 2F' 2U 2F2 F 2R2 B' 3B' 3F2 3L'

3. B2 2B 3F' D' 3U' R2 3B 3R' 3B2 3F2 2U' 2L' 2R' 2D' B 2L' R' 2U' 3L 3R B 2F2 U' 2R' F 2U' L2 3B' 2U' 2F2 2D2 2R' R' D2 L' 3B2 2D B2 D' 3D' 3R2 2U' 3F 2R2 R2 3F 2F U 3L2 2R 3U2 3R' R 3D2 3U2 L2 2U2 3L2 3U 2U2 L2 2F L 3F2 L D' 3U U 2B' D' 3R' 2R 2D2 2B 3B F 3U' 3F' F2 3L

4. 3F 3R 2R R' B L 3D U' 3L 2U' L' 2D' 2L' 2D' 3D' 2F2 L' 3B2 2L' 2D2 3D L' 2L' B2 2U 3L R' D 2F2 R' B2 2R B 2D 2R' 3U' 2U2 3R' U B2 2F D' U2 2L' B' 2L 3L 3R 2D' L' 3R2 U2 2B' L' 2L' 3D2 2B' 2R' B2 3B' 3F' 3D2 2L2 3B 3R' 3D2 B' L2 2R' R' F2 2L' 3D' 2F D' 2D' 3L' R' 3D' U2

5. 3D L 2B 3L2 3U' U2 2B 3B 3F 2D' 3D 3L' 2R 2D 3D2 3U 3R2 B' 2B' F' 3D 3B' 2L' 2R2 3F' 2R 3U 2U 3R D2 3U' L' 3L 2D 3B' 2F 3R 2R2 F U 3F D2 2D 3U2 B2 D 2D2 3U2 2U' 3B 2F 2L 3F' 2F D2 L2 2L 3L' 3R 2B 3F' L2 3L2 U 2L2 2F2 2R' B' 3B2 2F' 2L 3U2 2B 2L2 2R' R' U' 3L R U'

This round will end Monday the 17th
Well, we've got twice as many people competing than last week. Good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 12, 2011)

ill rejoin this when my ss6x6 arrives


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2011)

*Round 28

Average: 6:59.66*

7:58.18, 7:15.86, 7:38.06, 6:05.05, 6:03.70

First few solves with my new ss 6x6. Took a few solves to both get used to it and start breaking it in. Last 2 solves were both PBs!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 6:03.70
worst time: 7:58.18

current avg5: 6:59.66 (σ = 39.66)
best avg5: 6:59.66 (σ = 39.66)

session avg: 6:59.66 (σ = 39.66)
session mean: 7:00.17


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 15, 2011)

Race to Sub-4: 

3:43.71, 4:41.30, 4:08.43, 4:35.14, 4:04.53

Average: 4:16.03

WAT! That was fantastic! Sub-4 here I come! If I can get rid of those Sup-4:30's...


----------



## Skullush (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll be back in the race next week, if not the week after. Something's wrong with my V-Cube, and I'm getting a Shengshou in a few days.

EDIT: Nevermind I just got it.

Round 28
*Average of 5: 5:46.08*
1. 5:41.76 
2. (5:34.65) 
3. 5:48.86 
4. (5:50.25) 
5. 5:47.61 

So much parity. Ugh


----------



## mycube (Oct 15, 2011)

(5:28.71) 5:06.41 5:12.27 4:51.38 (4:48.90) = 5:03.35


----------



## APdRF (Oct 15, 2011)

Goal: sub-4

Average of 5: 4:04.65 [SD= 14.02]
(4:18.58) 3:56.52 4:15.67 4:01.76 (3:39.82)

PB avg 5  

The last solve was amazing for me  .


----------



## asportking (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 28 Results​1st: _APdRF_-4:04.65
2nd: _AJ Blair_-4:16.03
3rd: _mycube_-5:03.35
4th: _Skullush_-5:46.08
5th: _Selkie_-6:59.66
Round 29 Scrambles​1. 3R2 3F' 3U2 2L' U' L2 B 3R2 B' F' L' R2 2F2 3L2 2D' L2 3L2 R' B 3R' 2R' 3D' F' 2R2 B2 L2 F2 3D 3U 2U L2 B 3F2 2F R' 3D' U' 3B2 R 3D' B F' 2D L D2 3D2 2U' 3L2 2U' L U2 F' D' 2L B' F 2R' U R2 2D 3L' 2B2 2F' 2R' 3B' 3F2 3L' 2B2 3L B' U' B B2 U2 F D2 B B U' R

2. 2L2 D' B' F' L F L L' R U2 F' L2 3B2 F2 U F L R2 B 3B2 D 3L B2 U2 L2 3L R R' B' R2 D' R' F2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 2F2 3U 2L2 3B' 3L U2 3L U 2F2 3D 3F 3L 2R 3D' L 3L B 2F2 2D' 3R2 2U L 3L' D 2D' L D 2U2 3R' 3B 2U' 3B2 2F 2L2 3L 3R 3D2 3U 2B L 2U2 U'

3. R' 3D' 3F2 D2 3L 3B2 2R 3D' F 3R 3B' U2 L2 2U2 3F' D' R' D2 B' 2F F' 2D2 L 3R2 3F' F 2L2 3U2 2B' 3B2 2F U2 2B' L2 U 3L' R' 2B L 2F' D' L' F2 2D2 U B' 3L2 D 2D' L 3D 2U2 2F' 3D B2 3B 2F2 2D2 3L 2R 3F2 3U2 2L' R' D2 2D' 2U 2B' 3B 3F D L R' B D' U B' F D' D

4. 2L' 3U2 3L2 2R2 2F2 3R2 2R2 D 3D2 2B' R' D 2R D L2 3U2 2L' 2U' 3F 3R' 3D' 3B2 2U 3F' 2F2 2L 3U' B2 2B2 3B2 R 2F' U 2B 3R' 3B' D 2D2 2F 3D2 R B2 U2 3F F' 2R2 3D' 2B2 2L D2 2U 3R D 2L 3D 2R2 3B' 2F2 R' D B 3B 3F2 F2 2L' 2F' 3D 2U' L 2F' D' 3B' 3R' D2 2L 3L2 3B U' 3B' 3U'

5. 2D2 3U2 F' 2D L' 3F2 F 3R 2D 3D 3R F' 3U' 2L2 3L2 3F' 2D' 2L2 R2 3F2 D B 2F2 R2 3B F L' 2R' F' 3R2 U 3B' L' U2 3F' 2L2 2D L2 3R B' D2 3B' 2D U2 F' R' B D' 3U2 R' D2 B2 2F F' 2U' 2L' 3L U 3L' R2 3B' 2D' 3D 3R D 2B2 R2 3F D 2B' 3F' 3U' L2 2L B2 U 2B' 3B 3R' 2D

This round will end Monday the 24th
It seems like we're having more and more people compete each week, maybe because more people are getting shengshou 6x6's? anyway, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Skullush (Oct 19, 2011)

Round 29
*Average of 5: 5:24.80*
1. 5:30.77 
2. 5:31.51 
3. (5:09.53) 
4. 5:12.13 
5. (5:54.94)


----------



## mycube (Oct 20, 2011)

4:48.56 (5:07.18) (4:43.75) 4:47.97 4:45.34 = 4:47.29

finally sub 5.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round 28

Average: 6:46.26*

7:06.21, 6:51.11, 6:17.24, 6:40.97, 6:46.69

number of times: 5/5
best time: 6:17.24
worst time: 7:06.21

current avg5: 6:46.26 (σ = 4.15)
best avg5: 6:46.26 (σ = 4.15)

session avg: 6:46.26 (σ = 4.15)
session mean: 6:44.44


----------



## asportking (Oct 26, 2011)

Round 29 Results​1st: _mycube_-4:47.29
2nd: _Skullush_-5:24.80
3rd: _Selkie_-6:46.26
Round 30 Scrambles​1. 2B2 3F U2 2R' B' 3R D2 R' 3D R2 D2 B2 2B' 2F2 3U' 3F2 3D' 2U2 L2 2U2 3L U L2 3U2 3B' 3L 3F' L 2F' 2L U' L' 2B2 2D2 2R' 2B2 2U' F' 2D 2F2 U 2B' R B' 2F 2D' B' 2R 3U 3L 2R2 2F 3R F2 2L 3D2 2L 2F' L' 3R' 2R D2 3U' U2 2F 2U U2 3F2 3L 2U 3L D' B 3L 2R 2B' 3F 2L2 3R R'

2. 2R' R' B2 2U' F 3L B 2U2 L' 3L' 2R F' 3U2 B' 2L 3F' 2U 2B' 2F2 F 3L 2F D2 3U2 U 2B' 2L 3D2 2B' 3L2 3R' 3D 3U 3F' 2D' 3B' F 3R' D 2U' L2 2B2 F2 2R' 2D2 3U' F 3L2 3R' B 3B 2R2 R D' F F2 D' U B L D2 D L2 R2 B' R U' 2B2 D2 U2 3L2 B2 D F 2L2 3R2 2R U' L' R

3. 3L' 3R2 U' L' 3D' 2U' 2B' U' R 3F 3D2 3U' U2 3B' L D' 3F2 2R D2 R 3U' R 2B2 3F2 3U2 3L B2 2R' 3D2 3F2 3U' 3R2 U2 2F2 2L' 3R' 2R 3B' 3F' 3R' 3B2 2D2 U2 3L 2F2 D 3L2 2D2 3U2 L 2D' 3D' 3B' F' 2L' U' R 3B2 3F 2R D B2 3F' 2D U2 2B' 2R' 2D2 2U2 B2 3R2 R' F' 2U 2R U 2L 2R 3B2 2F2

4. 3U2 2F2 3R2 D' 2B 3R' 2D 3D' B' 3U 3L2 D2 2B 2F2 D 3F L 2R2 R' 3U' 2U 3R2 R D' 3U' U2 2F 2U' U2 2F' 3D 3R2 3B' F2 2D' F2 2D L' 2L' 2U 3F2 2D R' 2D' 3L 2F2 3R' U' 3L2 3R' 2U' U' 2F2 3D2 2F' F2 2D2 3D' 3B2 3R2 2D2 3B2 3D' 3R2 2D2 3U 3R2 2D' 3D B 3D 2U L 3U2 R' 3D' 3U' 2L' 2D' 2B

5. 2B2 U2 2F2 2D U' 2R 3U' 2R F2 2U' 3R 2R2 D 2B2 3B2 3F' 2U' 3L 3D' 3U' 2U' 2L2 B U R2 3B2 F' D 2F 3L 3R2 D' 2D2 2U2 2B' 2U' 2B 2L 2D 3L 3D L' 2D2 3F 3L2 3U' U 2R F2 2R2 2D2 B2 3R 3U2 2R 2B' 3F2 2R' 2D' 2B' 3U 2U2 2L' 3B' 3U 2R' 3U2 F' D' 3B2 3D' U 2L2 R' 3F' F L2 2R 3U2 3F'

This round will end Monday the 31st
Hmm, only three people this week. I hope that isn't because of me constantly posting the results a day late. But I PROMISE you, next week I'll have the results in on time. Good luck to everyone competing!


----------



## Jakube (Oct 26, 2011)

*Round 29: 4:07.64*

4:03.35, (4:03.19), 4:15.58, (4:52.69), 4:04.00


----------



## mycube (Oct 31, 2011)

(4:58.83) 4:45.90 4:54.33 4:55.30 (4:23.47) = 4:51.84
last one personal best


----------



## Selkie (Nov 1, 2011)

*Round 29

Average:5:58.79*

5:46.87, 5:32.46, 6:45.46, 6:08.76, 6:00.75

Wow! My warmup for this was 6:23.xy in the weekly. Only had one sub 6m before today, then a sub6 average. Second solve pb single too.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:32.46
worst time: 6:45.46

current avg5: 5:58.79 (σ = 9.04)
best avg5: 5:58.79 (σ = 9.04)

session avg: 5:58.79 (σ = 9.04)
session mean: 6:02.86


----------



## asportking (Nov 1, 2011)

Round 30 Results​1st: _Jakube_-4:07.64
2nd: _mycube_-4:51.84
3rd: _Selkie_-5:58.79
Round 31 Scrambles​1. 2R2 2D2 B 3F2 L2 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R 2B' 2F2 F2 3U L' 2L2 3L' B 2R' 2D' 2U B' D' 2B2 3D2 B2 3F 2F' F2 2L 2B' 3B' 3U2 2R B' 2B 3L2 B2 3L2 D 2D2 R2 3B2 3D2 B 3B 2F2 3D2 3U' 2U' 3B D 2U 3B' 3R2 U' 3B 2D F2 3U 3R' 3D 3L' 2R 3D2 3U' U' 3B' 3F 2L 3L' 3D' 2U' L2 3L' 2R2 2D2 2U2 F2 2R2 2D2

2. 2L R2 2F2 F D2 2U R' 3F2 2L' R 3U' 2U 3F2 D2 2R' F2 3L 2D2 3D' 3L' 2B' 2L2 2B D 3D2 3U2 2F2 L R' 3F 2F 2L2 B' F' 2L' F' 2D 3B2 2D' 3U' 3L' 2D' 3L' U 2B 3F D U2 2L2 R 3D 2U2 L R' B' L' L2 U U2 F2 D D D' L' 3L' R' U F L R2 B' 3L' 2B U2 2L L' R2 B2 3U' F'

3. 3L R' 3U2 B2 3B2 F L2 2U2 2L' 3R 3U2 2U 2R' U2 3B F2 3L2 U L' R2 3B 3D' 2L' 3R' 2R F' 3R B2 3D' L 3F F' 2U' B' 2D' 3U' 3B 2F2 F' 3D2 B 2D 2R 2D' F U 3L2 3D' F 3D' L 3R2 2R' 2U 2B2 U2 B2 2D R D' 2D2 3R2 3B2 3L2 2U 2F' D U2 3R2 D 2L' D 2R2 R D 2F2 D' 3B 3F 2U

4. 3U2 B' F2 3U2 2B' F' 2L' 3L 2R' 2B F' 3D' 3U 3B2 3F2 D' 3U' U 3L2 2U' R B' L2 U B F' L2 3L2 R 2D2 2R 3D L U' 3L 2D2 L 3U' 2U2 2B' 3D 2L' 3L2 2B' 3F' R2 3U 2B' 3B 2F' 3U' F' 3R' 3F' U' 2B 3D 2R2 3U2 2B' R 2B' 2F F L' 2U 2L' 2R2 R' 3D2 2R2 R F' 2R' F D2 3U2 3F2 3L2 D

5. 3F R2 3D' 2L2 3U 3F F' 2D 3L' 3F2 D 2F' 2R' B2 3F 2F2 L B' 3L2 2R' D 2D 3D2 F' U 3F2 3R' 3D B' 3B 2F R2 3B' 3D 3R2 3B' F2 R' 2B2 L2 2D2 3L2 3R2 U' B' D2 2L' 3L2 U F 2L2 B 3B' 3L' 2F2 L' D2 B2 2B' 3B2 2D F2 2L2 3R D2 2B' 2D' 3U 2R' 2D 3U 2U 3R 3D2 B2 F 2U' R2 B2 2B'

This round will end Monday the 7th
I think I'll just start posting these on Tuesday mornings to give people the full 24 hours of Monday to finish the round. By the way, congrats to Selkie for a sub-6 solve (almost an entire minute faster than his last round)!


----------



## mycube (Nov 2, 2011)

4:29.71 (4:28.27) 4:30.52 4:31.21 (4:32.68) = 4:30.48


----------



## Selkie (Nov 6, 2011)

*Round 31

Average: 5:59.32*

6:34.22, 6:00.43, 5:59.21, 5:53.04, 5:58.33

Not as good as last week but still sub 6, just! Wish I had done a warm up solve. Be interesting to see the next ao5 which I am about to do for the weekly.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:53.04
worst time: 6:34.22

current avg5: 5:59.32 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 5:59.32 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 5:59.32 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 6:05.05



asportking said:


> By the way, congrats to Selkie for a sub-6 solve (almost an entire minute faster than his last round)!


 
Thank you


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2011)

5:59.72, 6:19.51, 6:08.49, 5:32.72, 5:59.98 = 6:02.73

Don't expect me to do this next round


----------



## asportking (Nov 9, 2011)

Round 31 Results​1st: _mycube_-4:30.48
2nd: _Selkie_-5:58.33
3rd: _Tim Major_-6:02.73
Round 32 Scrambles​1. 3R2 F L2 B D2 2B D' 2F2 D2 2L F2 U 3F R2 U' 3R' F' 2D2 B R' 2F' U2 B R 2D' 2U' 2B' 3L 3U 2L2 3L' 3B L 3L' 3F2 3L' 2D L2 3R2 2F2 L 2F' U2 L' 2D2 L 3R B D 3U B 2L' 2B 2R 3D2 B2 3F2 3U' 2F2 F D 2D 3B' 3L' 3F 2R2 2U' 3L F2 3R2 U2 3B 2U2 R2 F' 2L' 3L' R' 2D2 3D'

2. 2R' R2 3U' 2U2 3B' L2 2R' B L2 D2 L' 3R R 2B2 L' 2D 3D2 2U' 2B' 3B 3U' 2U 3R' D 3D' 2F' U 2B2 2D' 3L2 3B 2R 2B 3U2 F2 2L2 3L' U' B' 2F' R 2B2 2D' 3D' F L B' L 2B' 3R D 2D2 3D' B L 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' B' 3B 2F2 2D U' 3F2 2D L' 2B' 3U 2R2 2F' R' D 3U 3F' F' 3R2 3U2 2F' D

3. 2L' 3R' 3B' 2U 2B2 F 3R 2R2 3U' L D 2R' 2D' 3D2 2R2 3F2 2L2 F' 2D2 U' 3L' 2D' 2U' L2 2L' 3L 3R U F L' R F 3U U 3F 2F' 3L 3B' 3F' U 3F 2F' 2D' R2 F 3R U R 3U B L2 3L' 3R' 3D 2B 2F' 3R' 2B 3D' U 2L 3U 3B' 2U2 2R2 3B' 3D F 2L 2B 3F' L' 3R' 2R2 R2 3U2 3F U R' 2U2

4. 3U2 3F 2R' B2 D' 3U' B 3B2 3F2 F' D2 2D2 L 3L' 2R2 3D2 2U2 3R2 2F' D B 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F2 L 3R2 3F2 3D 3R' U' L 3L2 2R' B 2R' D 3F2 2F F 3D' 2L' B' 3U2 U L 3L2 2D2 2L' 3L 2R 2F' F 2R B2 3L2 B 3L2 B 3F2 F2 3U' L' B2 3B' 2U2 U 2B' 2F2 F' D' L' 2L' B' 3U' 2U2 2B' 2D2 B' 2F2

5. 3U 2U2 2L2 2F2 D 2L 2F2 F' 2R 2F L' B2 3R 2R' R U2 B2 2B2 3B2 2U' 3F D' 2U2 3F 2F' F2 3D2 2U2 3L 2R2 3B2 3U' 2F 3U 2L2 3U U 3F2 2F 3R' R2 3U2 2B' R' 3D' U 3R' 2D 2R2 2B' 2L' 3U' B2 3F 2R2 B2 2F2 3D2 2L' 3B2 U' L B 2F' U2 R U 3L 3R' 3D 3L D 3D' 2U2 3L 3U' 2L2 2R' 2B F

This round will end Monday the 14th
Well, I was late. Again. Although I was gone on Monday and Tuesday, so I guess I had an excuse. Nevertheless, I'll try again next week to get the results out on time. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mycube (Nov 9, 2011)

yeah i am the winner!  didn´t gues i´ll be this someday


----------



## mycube (Nov 10, 2011)

4:19.34 (4:37.66) 4:27.58 4:24.68 (4:12.63) = 4:23.87
getting better and better


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 10, 2011)

3:39.62, 3:38.99, 4:06.16, (4:14.41), (3:13.94) = 3:48.26 avg5
last solve was PB.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round 31

Average: 5:48.23*

5:30.78, 6:29.95, 5:39.61, 5:56.95, 5:48.14

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:30.78
worst time: 6:29.95

current avg5: 5:48.23 (σ = 7.08)
best avg5: 5:48.23 (σ = 7.08)

session avg: 5:48.23 (σ = 7.08)
session mean: 5:53.09


----------



## asportking (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 31 Results​1st: _fastcubesolver_-3:48.26
2nd: _mycube_-4:23.87
3rd: _Selkie_-5:48.23
Round 32 Scrambles​1. B2 2D' 3B' 3D' B' 2B 2U 2F 3U' 3L 2R' R' 3D 2B2 2F2 R' D2 R' 3F 2L' 3D2 2B' 2L2 B 2L 3D 3F' 2R 2D' 3D' 2B2 2D' 3D' L 2D 2F' D2 3U2 2U2 B2 3F' 2L' B' 2D 3U2 2B2 3L U2 3L2 3D' 3U2 2U2 3B' D' U 2L' 2D2 3U2 2U U' 3B 2R' 2B' F' 3L 3B2 3L2 2F' 2D' 3F' L 3L 3U2 2U' U' 3R 3D' B2 3B' U2

2. R' D' 2L 3R' 2U 2L' 3F 3L 3R' 2R' U2 L 3L' 3R 3D2 B 2B 3B' 2R' 3B2 D' B 2F2 2L2 3U 2B 3B' 2L' 2F2 3R2 3B2 2F L2 2D 2R 3F 2F' 2U L' 3L2 B 2F D' 3U2 R 3U' 3L 2R2 3F2 3L2 2R' 3B2 L B' L R' R2 D' U F U2 F' D F U U' B2 L B U U B2 L R' R' 2F' R D L2 D

3. 3R' 2D' 2R2 3B' L2 R 2F2 3D2 3L' 3U 3F2 F2 2R 3U2 2U' U F 3D2 L' 2R F' 3U 2R R' 2D2 3B2 3F' F D2 2R' 2F' F' 2U2 R2 3D' L 2D 3R' 2B' D' R 2F' 2U2 B' 3B 3R2 B' 3B' L2 3B 2F 2D' 2U B2 L' B2 2D2 L 2F 2D2 U 3R 2D' 3D' 3F 2R' 3U2 U' 3B 3L B' 2B2 D2 2U2 2R' R B' 3F2 U 2B'

4. B' 3D' 3U2 U2 3F 2U 3L 3B' U 2F 2U' 3F R B2 2B' 3F' 3L2 3R F 2U2 2F' 2D 3B U2 F2 3R2 3B2 3U' L2 3R' D' 3U 2B D 2D' U2 F2 2R R2 3F' U' F' L 3F 2F2 F2 L 3B' L 3L' 3D B 2B 2R F U2 2F2 3U' 2L2 3D2 3U2 2B U B2 3L 2U U' 2B2 2F F 2R R 2B 2U' 3F' 3D2 U2 2B F' 2U2

5. 2R' 2U B2 2D2 2B 3B 2D 3F' F2 2U2 B F U' 2F' 2U2 L 3L 3B' 3U2 2L' 3R' B' D2 R B L2 2F F' 3U2 2B 2F L' 2D 3L2 2R2 R 3B' 2F' 2R 3U' U L' 3B' 2L' 2R' 2U2 U L2 3L' 3U' L' 3L R 2B2 3F2 3R 3U 2L' 3U 2B2 2F2 3U' 2U2 L' 2L 3D' 2U2 U' R U 2L2 2B' L 3U F2 2U' B 2F2 3U' 2F'

This round will end Monday the 21st
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## APdRF (Nov 17, 2011)

Avg5= 3:55.54
1. 3:42.13
2. 3:44.36
3. 4:07.16
4. 3:58.25
5. 4:04.00 

LOL, so close to PB


----------



## mycube (Nov 17, 2011)

(4:44.16) 4:21.28 (4:05.14) 4:26.25 4:09.20 = 4:18.91


----------



## Selkie (Nov 18, 2011)

*Round 31

Average 6:05.70*

5:28.96, 6:19.30, 6:13.25, 5:44.56, 6:20.49

felt like 2 solves were done my me now, three of them were me 2 to 3 weeks ago


----------



## asportking (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 32 Results​1st: _APdRF_-3:55.54
2nd: _mycube_-4:18.91
3rd: _Selkie_-6:05.70
Round 33 Scrambles​1. D2 2D' 3U2 L' F2 2L R D' 3D2 L2 3F 2L2 2D' B2 2B' 2U 2F 2D2 B 3F2 2D2 3D' 2B' 3B' 2U' U2 3F' U' L' 3U 2L2 2D B 3F' R F 2L 3L 2D' U 3F2 2D' 3F' 2D2 U2 F2 D2 2R D2 3B' 3U2 2B 2D' 3U B' L2 2L' 2R' 2B2 3B' 2R D2 3R' 2B 2D' 3D2 2U 3B' 2F2 3D2 2U 2F2 2R2 R' 2B' 2U' 2L' 3F2 3L' 2R

2. 3D 2U2 U' B2 3F' D 2D2 2U' F' U 2L2 R 3D 3U 3R' R 3F 3R2 B' 3L 3D2 U2 2F2 U2 3R' 2R2 R2 3D' 3F R2 3D 2U U2 2R' 2D2 2R2 R2 2D' 2R' 2B' 2F2 F' 2U2 3L 3F 3L 2B2 D' L2 3D 2R 2F 3D2 F 2R2 B' 3B2 F' D' B2 2U 2B' 2F' 3D2 B' 3U2 2F2 F' D L' R' 3D 3B 2R 3B' 3L2 3F 2R2 R2 2B2

3. 2B2 3L' U 2L' 2F' 3L2 3D2 L' 2B2 F2 2U' 3F2 3L2 B' 2L 3L' 3R 2B' L' 3L2 3R' 2R' 2B' 2F 2D' U2 3B2 R2 3D2 3U L' 3L2 R2 B2 2L' R B 2F F' L2 3F2 3D' 2U' 3B' F' 2L2 R2 3U' 3B 2F2 2D B 2L2 3L2 D' 2B2 3F' L' R 2B' 3B F' L2 R 3D 3U2 3B' L 3U2 R' B 3U 2L2 3F' 3U 2B' D' 2L 3R' U'

4. B2 3D2 U2 3F2 F' L2 3D' 3U 3B2 3F 2R2 2U' 3R 2D' 2U2 2B' 3B2 2F 3L' 3U2 2F2 2L 3L2 3R2 B' 3F2 3D 2R2 2U2 F 2L' 3U2 3B 3F2 2D U' F' 3U2 R 2B' 3B2 R 3B F' 3U F L' R' U2 3R2 R2 B2 2L2 2R' B' 3U 3B 3U' 3B2 D' 3U2 B 2U' U R 3U2 U2 L' 2F 2L2 2B2 D' B2 3F' L R 3B D' 2D 3B

5. 3L2 R2 D L' 3L2 R' U 3R R D 3U' F D2 2U B2 2B 2U2 L 2L' 3L 2R U' B' 3L 2B2 D 2U 2R2 3D2 3B2 3F 2F2 F 2U' L2 F D 3D' 2U U2 2L' B' 2L2 3L2 2B' D2 2U' 2R' F2 3R 3F 2D2 3L 3B' R' 3F2 U2 R 3B' 2R2 2F L 3L2 R 3F 2R2 B2 3R' 2D 3D L2 2L2 3L' 2B 3F 2F 3D2 3U2 F R

This round will end Monday the 28th
A bit earlier than usual, but better than being late. I'll still accept any times from now until tomorrow.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 33

Average: 5:43.31*

5:50.85, 5:27.65, 5:45.18, 5:33.90, 6:12.05

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:27.65
worst time: 6:12.05

current avg5: 5:43.31 (σ = 7.04)
best avg5: 5:43.31 (σ = 7.04)

session avg: 5:43.31 (σ = 7.04)
session mean: 5:45.92


----------



## mycube (Nov 24, 2011)

04:05.21 04:18.80 04:09.19 04:23.46 04:17.83 = 4:15.27
normal average at the moment


----------



## asportking (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 33 Results​1st: _mycube_-4:15.27
2nd: _Selkie_-5:43.31
Round 34 Scrambles​1. 2D2 B 2D' U' 3F 2R' D 3U' 2U' 2B U 2R2 B' U 2F2 2R' R' 2F' F D2 2R' B2 3U2 2B D' R2 2B2 L2 3R R U L' 2R2 R 3U2 2U' L' 2L' 3U' 2B 2U' 2R R' D2 3R 3F 2L2 3F' R 2D' 3U B' 2F' 3U2 2F 2D' 3U' 2U' R' U2 2F2 L2 D 2B2 L B2 2B 2L2 2B 3F'

2. 2F2 2D 2U2 L' B2 2L' B D' U2 R' F' U R2 U' 3F' U' U' B2 F' R B L 3R R2 3F' 3R D L 2L R D 2U 3F D2 U2 L' 3R' 2U R' F2 U2 R2 F L' U 3F 2U' 3R2 D2 2R' F2 2L2 3F2 3R' B' 3F2 3U' U' 2L' D' 3R2 3U2 2U2 R 2U2 2F L' 3F' 3R2 2B'

3. F' D2 3F D2 2F D 3F 2L' R 3U' F 2D' L D 2D2 L 2F F2 L2 R' 3F' 3U R2 F' L' 3F F D2 F' D2 3U2 B2 2D' 3F 2L2 2D' 3U 2L' 3U L' D2 2D2 U2 2F' 2U2 2B2 D' R 2U U' 2L2 3R2 2R2 D' 2D 2U' 3F 3R2 R2 2F2 L 2B 3F 2F 2D R2 3F' 3R 2F' F

4. D' 2B2 F R' 2F' D 2D 3U B2 2B' 2L2 U2 B2 3F D U2 L' 2L' 3R R B D 3U 2L2 U L2 2D2 2B' D2 L' 3F 3U2 3R2 D2 2D' B' 2B' 3F2 2F F2 D' B 2L' U2 3F D 3U2 U' L' D' U B2 2F R 2D' 2F' 3U 3R2 D' 3F2 2L' R' 2B' 2D L 2U' 2L2 R 2D2 2U'

5. 3U2 2U' 2F2 D2 2L 2U 2F 2U 2R2 B2 2B2 F D' 2U2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R B2 U' B2 2B2 2F2 F' U2 2L' R' D 3F2 L2 2F' 2D2 B L 2L B 2B D2 2U2 R' 3U2 2U 3F' 2F U2 L2 F' D R2 3F U2 L 2B' 2U2 L 3U 3F2 2F2 R' 2U 2R2 3F' R' 3U2 2L' 3R2 B2 L' 2B 2F'

This round will end Monday the 5th
Would you guys prefer an average of 5, or a mean of 3? It doesn't matter to me either way, but if five scrambles takes too long, I could just do three.


----------



## mycube (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the Ao5. But if someone else want a Mo3, do it. I don´t care


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 1, 2011)

Average of 5, definitely.


----------



## mycube (Dec 1, 2011)

4:04.75 (3:29.27) 4:05.77 (4:19.77) 4:04.40 = 4:04.97 
Single PB 
and I think the first 3 are Mo3 PB..


----------



## Selkie (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 34

Average: 5:32.56*

6:09.08, 5:15.46, 5:36.87, 5:38.73, 5:22.07

Aye, I prefer Ao5 too = More practice  This is a pb ao5.

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:15.46
worst time: 6:09.08

current avg5: 5:32.56 (σ = 7.45)
best avg5: 5:32.56 (σ = 7.45)

session avg: 5:32.56 (σ = 7.45)
session mean: 5:36.44


----------



## asportking (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, I guess I'll keep it as an Ao5. I'll try to participate in this round too, if I have enough time.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 4, 2011)

Avg5 i like it more

btw here's my emntry:

6:20.05, 5:40.16, 6:19.14, 6:05.61, 6:49.45

avg5: 6:14.93 (σ = 6.61)

its like half the previous entry time

btw i modded the v6


----------



## Diniz (Dec 4, 2011)

(3:53.20), 4:19.92, (4:25.32), 3:56.41, 4:00.68 = 4:05.67


----------



## asportking (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 34 Results​1st: _mycube_-4:04.97
2nd: _Diniz_-4:05.67
3rd: _Selkie_- 5:32.56
4th: _MostEd_- 6:49.45
Round 35 Scrambles​1. 3U2 3R2 D 2D' R' 3U' L2 3L 2R 2U' U' 2R 3B2 3U' R2 3B 3F F2 2R 3B2 3R' 3F2 L' 3B' 2R' F 3U B' 3B2 F2 3D' 3L' 2F' 3L 2B' 3F' 2U2 F 3D' 2U2 L F' L' 2U' 2L' 3D 3L2 F 2L 2F2 L' 3L2 R' 3B2 3L' R 2D2 2B2 D2 3U 2L' 2R 2F 2D2 3D' 2L B2 3D 3F D B' B2 R2 F R F' U2 F U' F2

2. R2 F 2D' 2U F' 3L' 3R 2R' R2 U' 2B2 F' R 3B2 2U 2F 3U2 F' 2R2 R' 3D 3U2 L' R2 B' 2L2 2F2 L2 2R2 R' D2 R2 U 3F 3L U2 3R2 3U 2R2 B 2F 3L' 3U2 3R2 3F' 2L 3L' F' 2R 3F2 2F R' B2 2R F D2 3D2 U' 2R' 2D2 3U U L 2L' 2R' 3U 2U U2 2B 3B L 3R' 3U' U 3F F 2L2 B2 2F 2U2

3. L2 D' 3F' 3L2 2R' R2 B 2U' U B2 2F2 2D2 2R' 3D 3B2 2D2 2F' 3R2 2R 2F2 L' 3R' 2R 3D2 3L2 3R 2R 3B 2R2 3F 2F 3D 3L 2B R' 2B' 3U 2U' U 3R' B' 3F2 3D2 B2 3F2 2F' 3U R' 3D 2R F 3U2 2U L 2D' 3D 2U U2 2R' 2B' 2F' U2 F2 3U 2R' B 2R' 2F2 F 3U' 2U' 2B' F2 D2 2D' 3D 2U2 F 3U2 3B2

4. 3U' 3R' 3D' U L 3D2 U2 2L' D2 2U' 2B2 D 3L' 2R2 3B 2D 3D2 U' 2B' 2F' 3L 2D' 3U' 2L 3L' 3F2 2F' 2L 2R R' 2U' 2F' 3U 2U 2B' 3B' 3L2 3U2 3F' 2R2 F 3L2 2B' F 3R 2F' L2 2L2 2R2 3D' B' 2D2 U 2B2 R2 2D2 3D2 3L' 3U' B2 2B' 3F' F 3D 2R2 3D' 2U2 2F2 2R' 3D' B2 2B' F 2U2 U' L2 3F2 2D U' F

5. 3R2 2U 2B2 3B' R 3B' 3L2 R' B2 2B' 3F' F L2 R' F2 D2 2U R2 3B2 2F' 2R' B 2R' 3F2 3U 3L2 3D' 3R' 2D2 2U R D 2D 2U2 2B' 2F2 2L' D2 2U 3B 2R D' 3L 3R' D2 2L' D2 2D' 3F2 3L2 U2 2B 2U' 2B' 3D2 U' 2R B2 F' D 2D 3U2 3L' R2 D 2R2 2D2 F' D U 2B' 3B' 3F' F2 R 2D 2B 3F' 2U' 3F'

This round will end Monday the 12th
I was going to do this round, but my 6x6 exploded in the 3rd solve, and I really didn't feel like putting it back together. I'll try again this week though. anyway, good luck to everyone!


----------



## mycube (Dec 8, 2011)

3:54.77 (3:52.90) (4:10.00) 4:05.96 3:56.86 = 3:59.20


----------



## MostEd (Dec 9, 2011)

YAY!
avg5: 5:43.14 (σ = 2.33)
5:25.30, 5:50.89, 5:39.93, 5:44.09, 5:45.39
Goood avg for me, i shaved a minute off


----------



## Selkie (Dec 9, 2011)

*Round 34

Average: 5:38.35*

5:09.74, 5:36.44, 6:22.87, 4:58.57, 6:08.87

Hugely inconsistent but at least my 1st sub 5m solve which was DP!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 4:58.57
worst time: 6:22.87

current avg5: 5:38.35 (σ = 24.18)
best avg5: 5:38.35 (σ = 24.18)

session avg: 5:38.35 (σ = 24.18)
session mean: 5:39.30


----------



## stricgoogle (Dec 9, 2011)

Session average: 2:55.02
1. (3:05.14) 
2. 2:40.21 
3. 3:01.80 
4. (2:40.10) 
5. 3:03.05 

2. solve had a pop, and the fourth had like 53 seconds centers, then I got nervous :fp.


----------



## dueone (Dec 9, 2011)

2:53.87, 2:58.72, (3:32.42), (2:51.86), 2:55.21 = 2:55.93

my third solve got massive pop ~_~
my fifth solve got a litle pop when doing PLL, it should sub 2:50 ~_~

but, this is good average for me


----------



## Diniz (Dec 9, 2011)

(3:33.34), (4:14.06), 3:53.81, 3:52.39, 4:06.88 = 3:57.69


----------



## APdRF (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 35--> Avg5= 3:54.41
(4:07.15) 3:54.05 (3:39.59) 3:43.02 4:06.16

The last solve ruined the avg...


----------



## Skullush (Dec 10, 2011)

*ROUND 35
Average of 5: 5:10.34*
1. 5:24.68 
2. 5:07.63 
3. 4:58.72 
4. (4:41.29) 
5. (5:32.64) 

Fourth solve may have been a PB if it weren't for the pop.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally assembled the SS666, tensioned and lubed. It's a very nice cube.

My goal is sub5. I need it to make cutoff at River Hill.
5:58.84[OLL], 6:03.80[PLL], 5:09.60[OLL], 5:36.12[OLL], 5:25.75=*5:40.24*


----------



## asportking (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 35 Results​1st: _stricgoogle_- 2:55.02
2nd: _dueone_- 2.55:93 (off from 1st place by less than a second!)
3rd: _APdRF_- 3:54.41 
4th: _Diniz_- 3:57.69
5th: _mycube_- 3:59.20
6th: _Skullush_- 5:10.34
7th: _Selkie_- 5:38.35
8th: _RyanReese09_- 5:40.24
9th: _MostEd_- 5:43.14
Round 36 Scrambles​1. 3F 2U' 3B 2F 2L2 2D R' 2U' 3F' 3D 2R2 2D L' 2F D' F 3R' 2B R' D' L' 3L D' 3U 3F' F R D2 U B' 3D 3L2 3R2 2B 3F 2U' B' L2 2D2 3D 3U 2R2 U' 3B2 2D 2U2 R 3D2 3U 2U2 B 2B 3B2 2D2 3B 3F2 U2 3B' 3R R' 3F 3L 2F L B' 2R 3U 2L2 F R2 U2 F' U R2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 D'

2. U2 R F 2D' 2U R2 3D2 3U' 2R B 3D2 B2 3U' 2U' 3L2 B' R' 2D 2U 2L2 B2 D 3U2 U 2L 2R2 2U 3F' 2F F2 R2 2D 2B2 2F2 U2 2B' L 3R2 2U' 2B R' 2U' R' U2 2B2 U 3B 2L2 2B2 2L2 B' 2B2 3L2 3F 2F2 F2 3D' L' U' 3R 3U 3L 2U2 L2 3L2 D2 B L F 2U 2R' D' 3D2 2L' 3U2 L 2R U2 3L2 2B2

3. 2R' B' 2B2 L 2L 3L2 3D2 2B2 U' 2B' 3D 3U' L' 2L2 R2 3U2 2R D 2U2 3F' 2F2 3D 2U' 2B' 2F' 2D B2 3R2 R' D F D 3D2 U 2F2 2U' 3R' U2 3B2 D' 3F 3D 3R2 2R2 3F 2F L 2B 2L 2R' B' 3F 3R' 3U' 2U2 3R F' 3R B' 3B 2L2 3L D2 U' 3R 2B 3B2 2L2 3R' 3U2 2U2 F2 3D 2U B 2B 3L2 D B' F

4. 2U' U' 2F 2L 3L 2R2 F D' 2U2 2F' F' 3D' 2L' 3U' 2R' D2 3D L2 R' 2F2 F' 3L' 3F D2 2D' 3U' 2U 3L2 3F' L 2U' 3F2 2L2 B' 3D2 B2 2F' F' L' 2L F' 2L U 3R B' 2L 3D' 2B' L 2L 3B2 2F' D' 2D B 3U' 2F' 3U2 2B 2F' 3R' 3F' R2 2D' U B' 3L' B2 D2 L' 2L 3L2 D2 3R' B2 2F 2D' 2B' F2 3D2

5. 2D2 B 3F 2U2 B 2D' 2R' U 3B' 3F' 2F D' 2D2 3U 3F' 3R' B' 3D' U L B2 D2 2U2 R2 2U2 R2 2U' 2R' 2F' 2L2 3B' F' 2D B' 3L B 3F2 2D' 3R' B' 3B' 3F 3L 2R' D 3U2 3R2 3B 3R2 2R 2B L 3D 3L' 3B' R B2 L' B2 3B 3U' U' 3R' R' 2U 3F' U2 F 3R' U' 3L D2 2D 3F2 3U2 2B 3L B' 3L 3R'

This round will end Monday the 19th
Wow, that's a lot more people than last week. I'm glad to see a lot more people are joining. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MostEd (Dec 13, 2011)

avg5: 5:23.39 (σ = 15.91)
5:17.23, 5:07.74, DNF(4:39.15) (massive mess up pop), 5:05.15(awesome), 5:45.21(mess up + pll skip so it saved me)

I suck!
i rounded corner stalks, so less pops but my turning accuracy needs work


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 13, 2011)

5:17.25[OLL], 5:03.25[PLL], 5:13.68, (5:20.69), (4:35.61[DP! and still pb by a second]) =*5:11.39*

30 second improvement in a day ftw (for this round anyway). Yesterday my AO12 (when I did this round) was 5:33.xx

Today the AO12 was 5:19.xx with two sub5s (both with DP). Me gusta.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 30 second improvement in a day ftw (for this round anyway). Yesterday my AO12 (when I did this round) was 5:31.xx
> 
> Today the AO12 was 5:19.xx with two sub5s (both with DP). Me gusta.


 Same here, its quite easy to sub5 so lets go, me gusta 2!!!


----------



## Skullush (Dec 13, 2011)

*ROUND 36
Average of 5: 4:28.14*
1. (4:40.67) 
2. 4:34.38 
3. (3:58.44) 
4. 4:25.80 
5. 4:24.24 

Guise. I don't know what just happened but I guess I'm better at 6x6 now.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 36

Average: 6:01.82*

5:37.54, 6:32.70, 5:51.31, 6:03.00, 6:11.15

Absolutely terrible average 

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:37.54
worst time: 6:32.70

current avg5: 6:01.82 (σ = 8.14)
best avg5: 6:01.82 (σ = 8.14)

session avg: 6:01.82 (σ = 8.14)
session mean: 6:03.14


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 36

Average: 2:41.76 *

2:34.56, 3:01.58, 2:31.62, 2:26.95, 2:59.10

3:01 had a pop and double parity, and the 2:59 just didn't go well.


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 36*
3:53.89, 3:28.15, 3:06.38, 3:44.34, 3:44.90=3:39.13
Doubt I will win but I got a pb single in there and mo3.


----------



## Diniz (Dec 18, 2011)

3:46.71, 3:49.64, (3:36.94), (DNF), 3:50.00 = 3:48.78


----------



## emolover (Dec 19, 2011)

Race to sub 3

3:30.72

3:33.03, 3:30.24, 2:58.22, 3:38.28, 3:28.89

Third sub 3 ever!


----------



## mycube (Dec 19, 2011)

3:59.68 3:54.15 3:59.77 3:57.47 3:59.09 = 3:58.75


----------



## asportking (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 36 Results​1st: _cuber952_- 2:41.76 
2nd: _emolover_- 3:30.72
3rd: _mitch1234_- 3:39.13
4th: _Diniz_- 3:48.78 
5th: _mycube_- 3:58.75
6th: _Skullush_- 4:28.14
7th: _RyanReese09_- 5:11.39
8th: _MostEd_- 5:23.39 
9th: _Selkie_- 6:01.82
Round 37 Scrambles​1. 2D2 3B' 3F' F2 3U 2L2 B' 2L' 2B2 3F' 2F2 D' 2U L2 B' 3L2 3D B2 3D2 2U' 3B' 3F2 F' 3R' 2D' L2 3U' 2L 3F' D' 3D 3L' 3B' 2D' 3D2 2U2 3B2 F2 L' 2L2 3F' D2 3U F 3D B' 3F 2D B 3F 2D2 2U2 3L2 3R' 3U2 2F2 3R' B' 3U2 B' 2D 3D' B 3B' 2U 2L' R' B' 3R' 3U' 2U F 3L2 2B' 3L D2 R' 2B 3R 2R

2. 2D' 3U' L' B 2D' F D2 R2 B' 3D2 U B 2B 3B' 2F2 F 3L2 3D 2B' 3D' 3U L2 2L2 2R 3F2 3R' 2B 3F 2F2 F2 2L2 R D 2L' R' F D2 3F' D U2 B2 D B' F' L 3L2 3R' 2R B2 2F 3U' 2R 2D2 2R' R F R2 2D2 U2 R' 3F2 3D2 2U U 2F2 R2 3U2 3B' 3L2 3B2 F 3L2 R U2 3F D' 2D 3D2 L' 3D

3. 2D 3D R' 3F2 2F' 2U' 2R' R2 2B' F2 U 2L' 2F2 U2 L 3R2 2B L 2F2 2R' 3F2 2D' U' 2L2 3L 2D' 3B2 L 2L2 3R 2F' D 3D2 3U 2U' U2 3F L' 2R' 2F L 3U2 2U' B2 2B' 3B 3F2 R' 2B' 2D 2L2 2F 2D 3L' 3D U 2R D2 3D2 U' F2 L B2 2F 3R2 2U2 B' 3B2 D' F' 3D 3U' 3B' 3U' 3F2 2F2 L' 2U U2 B'

4. 3L2 2B' 3U' R' 2B' 3B 3F' 2F2 D2 3U B2 2F D' 3D' B' 3U' 3L2 B' 2F2 F L' F D' L2 R 2F2 D' 2D 2U2 3L2 3R2 3B' 2U2 3B' 2D2 3D2 2L' 2B 3R2 2R 2F D B' R2 F R2 2U 2B 3B' 2R' 2B 2U' 3F' U2 3L D2 U' F2 L 3L 3R' 3B2 D 3R' 2D 2B2 L2 U2 3F F D2 2F' 3R2 R' 2D' 3U2 U 3L2 2B2 L'

5. F2 U2 3B D' F' 2L2 2U L D2 2U 2R' U2 2L' 3L2 3R U B' 3U' 2L B2 2F2 L 2R 2F L' 2R D2 3D L' F2 3D2 3B' F2 2L2 2D2 3L' 3R' R' 2U' U2 L' 3L F R2 D2 U2 F U 2L 3B 3D 3L2 2R' 2D' 2F' U2 2L2 3D2 B' 3B D 3B 2U2 L' 2L R F R2 2B' 3F 2F' 2U' 3B 2D2 3U L D2 3D' 3U2 B2

This round will end Monday the 26th
I'll try to get the next round posted on Monday, but with it being the day after Christmas and all, I might be busy. So apologies in advance if I end up posting it on Tuesday. Good luck!


----------



## Selkie (Dec 20, 2011)

*Round 37

Average: 5:43.07*

6:01.18, 5:40.31, 5:44.19, 4:53.67, 5:44.71

Below par except for the pb single.


----------



## mycube (Dec 23, 2011)

(3:55.93) 3:59.19 4:01.40 3:57.81 (4:02.34) = 3:59.47


----------



## asportking (Dec 27, 2011)

Round 37 Results​1st: _mycube_- 3:59.47
2nd: _Selkie_- 5:43.07
Round 38 Scrambles​1. 3B2 L' 3R2 2R' 3F U L2 3R' 2R' R2 3U' L 3R D' 2L2 3L' 3B 2L' D 3D2 3R' 3B L' 2L 3L' 2D2 3L' 2R 3B2 F' 3R' R' 3F U2 3F2 3D 3F' 2F2 3U 2R' U' 3R 2U2 L2 D 2D' 3U2 2U 3B2 D 2D' 2U 2L' 2F' U2 L2 3L2 3R2 B 2B' 2L 2R2 B2 2B' 3D2 B2 3L' 3R 2R' 2F 2D2 3U' U' L' D2 2U2 2F2 L 3L' 2R2

2. 3R2 3U2 3L 3D' 2F D2 3D 2L R D 3U' 3L' 3F 3L' B U2 2F R B 2F2 F2 2U2 2L 3L2 R2 3U2 2U 3B 2L2 3R' R' U2 B 2B R 2F2 R2 D2 2F 2D 3B2 L 3B2 2U2 B 2F2 L2 2R2 3D' 3U2 U 2F' L 3R D' 3U 2R2 B L 3L R2 3D' 3U U 3L' 3R2 2R' 2F2 F2 3D' 2B' 3R' 2R 2F 3L2 2D 2L' 3L 2R' 3B'	

3. 3F2 3D 3B2 3U2 B R' U 3B' F 3D L 2F2 2D 3L' R' 3D' F 3R2 B 3F 3R' B' U B 2B' 3F2 F' L2 B2 D2 2B 3F2 3D U R' B2 3B' D2 L' 2D L' 2R2 F2 2U 3L' 3D2 3F2 3L D' 3F2 2D 2U 3F2 U R2 3D B D 2L' 3R' 2R' 3F2 3D' 2R2 3F2 L' 2D' 3D U' 3B2 2D' 3F' 3R B2 3L' F2 3L2 2B2 3B2 2F2	

4. 3D2 3U' B2 L 3B2 3F2 2L 2U' 2F' 3U R' 2U' U' 2R' U' 2F D B' 2L' 3L' 3F2 F 2D 3L' 3U2 2U' U B2 3F' 2L 2D U2 3R2 F' R2 B 3F' 2F2 F2 2L 3R' R F2 3U 2F2 2R2 2D2 3D2 2U R2 D2 3B' 2U' 3R' 3D 2F' F' D2 B2 2D2 F 3U' 2U2 U 2R F2 R' 3B2 3L2 2R' D2 3F 2F2 F 3D2 2B2 F' L2 3L' D2	

5. 2L 3L R' U 2L B F2 3U 2U 2R2 R2 U' B2 3U B D 2B' U L F' 2R2 B' 3B 3F' D' 2D' 2B' 2R2 D' 2B2 L' 2L D' U2 3F' 3R' B' 3B' 3L2 U2 B' F' 2U R 3U L D' R2 D 2B F2 3L' 3D2 3L 2U' 2F 3D U2 2L' 3U L 3B2 3L 2R2 3B2 R' 3U 2L 3F U' 2L' R 3U' 2U' L2 B' F' 3U 3F 2L'

This round will end Monday the 2nd

Pretty quiet week this time. How did everyone's holidays go?


----------



## mycube (Dec 30, 2011)

(3:54.16) 3:57.86 3:57.59 (4:09.78) 3:56.97 = 3:57.47


----------



## AndersB (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 38 - AndersB
Avg: 6:15.05

6:08.92, 6:31.65, 5:59.05, 6:10.26, 6:25.97


----------



## Selkie (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 37

Average: 5:34.42*

5:28.84, 5:35.11, 5:46.20, 5:02.02, 5:39.30

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:02.02
worst time: 5:46.20

current avg5: 5:34.42 (σ = 4.30)
best avg5: 5:34.42 (σ = 4.30)

session avg: 5:34.42 (σ = 4.30)
session mean: 5:30.30


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 3, 2012)

Haven't done 6x6 since the summer.

(3:43.21)
3:47.15
3:51.58
(4:43.37)
3:56.52

average: 3:51.75

On the 4th I had terrible edges and nothing went right after that.


----------



## asportking (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 38 Results​1st: _Keroma12_- 3:51.75
2nd: _mycube_- 3:57.47
3rd: _Selkie_- 5:34.42
4th: _AndersB_- 6:15.05
Round 39 Scrambles​1. 2D2 2B L U 3B' L' D2 2U2 3R' 3F' D2 2D' F2 3R 2R' 3D 3L R B' 3R2 3B 3F F' U 2R' 2F' 2L' 2D 3B2 3R U2 3L' B 2B2 F 3R 2R2 2D 2L2 3B' 2U' B2 3U2 3R' R' B 3B 3L' 3R2 2U2 2B L 3R R 3D U 3B' 3F' 2F' 2R R2 2B' 2F 3R2 3B 2U' F D2 3R2 R2 U' R2 F' L R D' L' D2 F U	

2. 2D 3R F' 2D' 2F' 2L' 2R' D' 2F' L D 3D' 3F2 2L' D' 2B' D2 2L' 2B' 3B 3F2 2L2 B2 3F' 2F2 2R 2D 3L' 3F2 D2 3D 2U' L2 3R' 2U 2R2 2F2 D 3B 3F' 2F2 3L2 3R' 2F 2R2 3U' 3F2 3U' 2U' B' 2F F2 L' 2L' 2R2 2D2 3R' D 2F2 2D' 2U 2F2 3D' 3U 2B' L2 3L 3R2 2R' U F2 L' F2 R' D' U2 U' L2 F' D	

3. D' B2 R B' 3B' F D' L' D' L' 3L2 B R' B' L2 D2 D2 L' R R' F' U2 U B' 3B U' U2 2B' 2F F D 2U2 L2 R 3B2 L D 2U' 2B 3D 3B' F' 2D 3U2 B L 3R2 3F' F2 L' 2L2 B' 3F D 2F2 3D' 2R2 2D2 3D2 B2 2U 3L' 2R2 F2 U2 L2 3R 3D B 3D' 2U 2F2 U2 3L' B' 3D L' 3B 2D B	

4. L 3L R' U F' 2D2 L2 2B2 2F 2R2 2D' 3B' 2U 2L' 3R 2U 2F2 2L' 3L' D2 2U' 2L2 D2 2B 3F 2U' L2 2D2 3L' 2D' 3L 2R F2 3U2 3B R2 3F' 2L 3L2 R2 B' 3U2 2U B' 3F F2 3D2 L U' 3R2 3B2 2D2 3U2 U 2B 3R 2D2 2R 3U' 3B2 2F L' 3U2 R 3B' 2F2 2U' 3L 3R B L2 2R' 3F2 3D U' 3B2 2F 2D' 3L R'	

5. L' 3D' 2U2 3B2 2F2 3L' B2 2D' B' 2B F' L R' 2D' U' R 2F 2L2 R2 3D R 3B 3L U R 2U L' 2L' 3R 3F L2 3B' 3F F' 3U2 U2 L' 2D2 3U' U 3B' F2 D 3D2 3U 2U2 B 2F 2D F2 L R F 3U U B 3F' D2 2D' 3D' 3R' 2U2 L2 3L2 R2 2B F 2U' L 2U2 3F2 3L' R' 3D' 2R' D R 3F L 2R2

This round will end Monday the 9th

Good thing I left the round open an extra day for Selkie, it looks like we got a few more people! Good luck!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've updated the weekly winners in the second post, but couldn't be bothered to update individual times. Here's a copy of the list of winners:

Weekly winners


Spoiler



Week 1 – _Keroma12_ – 3:39.46
Week 2 – _Keroma12_ – 3:27.81
Week 3 – _Keroma12_ – 3:45.28
Week 4 – _Keroma12_ – 3:38.65
Week 5 – _James Ludlow_ – 3:39.89
Week 6 – _Keroma12_ – 3:37.96
Week 7 – _kinch2002_ – 3:37.62
Week 8 – _kinch2002_ – 3:28.70
Week 9 – _Tortin_ – 2:44.22
Week 10 – _Keroma12_ – 3:40.02
Week 11 – _Keroma12_ – 3:40.23
Week 12 – _hjblqz_ – 2:46.53
Week 13 – _Keroma12_ - 3:33.38
Week 14 – _Keroma12_ – 3:43.47
Week 15 – _Arnuad van Galen_ – 3:45.10
Week 16 – _Keroma12_ – 3:45.80
Week 17 – _ChrisBird_ – 3:34.54
Week 18 - _Louis Cormier_ - 3:44.32
Week 19 - _stricgoogle_ - 3:15.63
Week 20 - _vcuber13_ - 3:52.35
Week 21 - _Hays_ - 2:05.78
Week 22 - _Louis Cormier_ - 3:41.03
Week 23 - _Arnuad van Galen_ - 4:07.48
Week 24 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:05.02
Week 25 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:02.51
Week 26 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:00.87
Week 27 - _Arnaud van Galen_ - 4:34.27
Week 28 - _APdRF_ - 4:04.65
Week 29 - _mycube_ - 4:47.29
Week 30 - _Jakube_ - 4:07.64
Week 31a - _mycube_ - 4:30.48
Week 31b - _fastcubesolver_ - 3:48.26
Week 32 - _APdRF_ - 3:55.54
Week 33 - _mycube_ - 4:15.27
Week 34 - _mycube_ - 4:04.97
Week 35 - _stricgoogle_ - 2:55.02
Week 36 - _cuber952_ - 2:41.76
Week 37 - _mycube_ - 3:59.47
Week 38 - _Keroma12_ - 3:51.75



(There were two week 31s.)
Arnaud van Galen has the longest winning streak, at 5 (Week 23 through Week 27).
Hays has the best winning average, at 2:05.78.
I (Keroma12) have the most wins, at 11.


----------



## mycube (Jan 5, 2012)

3:59.80 (3:55.40) (4:04.41) 3:55.71 3:59.94 = 3:58.48


----------



## Selkie (Jan 6, 2012)

*Round 38

Average: 5:25.05*

5:00.77, 5:44.56, 5:45.66, 5:29.83, 4:53.80

number of times: 7/7
best time: 17.25
worst time: 23.88

current avg5: 20.66 (σ = 1.27)
best avg5: 19.68 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 20.39 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 20.44



asportking said:


> Good thing I left the round open an extra day for Selkie, it looks like we got a few more people! Good luck!


 
Thank for for delaying it a day, pleased I did not miss out on the round


----------



## MostEd (Jan 7, 2012)

5:03.32, 5:03.40, 4:47.32, 4:35.86, 5:20.43
avg5: 4:58.01 (σ = 9.26)


----------



## asportking (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 39 Results​1st: _mycube_- 3:58.48
2nd: _MostEd_- 4:48.01
3rd: _Selkie_- 5:25.05

Round 40 Scrambles​
1. 3D L2 3L 3B2 2F2 F D 3B2 3F' 2U2 2B2 3B2 2F 3L 3R B 3R' 3B F2 3L' 2B2 3R' 2R2 2B2 3F2 F' L2 2U2 2R 3U2 U2 B 3F 3U2 F' 3L D B D2 3F' 2F 2D2 3R2 2R' 2F L 3R 3U R2 B' 3U2 2F D B2 2F2 D2 3U2 R 3D' U2 R2 U2 3R 2D' 3B' 3D 3U 2U 2R' 2D2 3D 3U B 2B' 3B2 U' 2L2 2F2 2U U'	

2. F2 D' 2U' 2B' 3U L' D 2L2 D 2D2 U 2L 3F2 F L2 2B 3L' 2B 3B2 F' 2R2 3D2 F' D' U2 3F' U 2B' 3B2 3R 2U' B' L 2L2 U' B2 3D' 2B2 3U2 3F2 3R2 2R U F 2R' R' D 3L 3R' 3F' 3D 3F2 D L2 F2 U B' D B2 B2 B F D' D L' U' U2 3F D' F2 L D2 2D2 U' U R2 D2 F' F2 2D	

3. D U F D' 3R' F2 D' 3F 3L' D D2 D L' D2 F U' B' L L2 F R2 3U 3L' 2F' 2L 3D2 2B 3F 2U L D B' L2 U2 2B2 3F2 R2 D D' U L' U2 U2 2L' 2D2 2B' 3B' 3R 2R' 3U2 2U' 3B2 2L2 3B 2L' 2R2 3D' L' 3D L 3B 2F2 2U2 3F2 3U' U' 3L' 3R2 2F' F 3L 2D2 R' D2 2L2 3D' 2B 2F F R'	

4. 2U' 2F 2U 2L2 3D' 2L' B 2R B2 2U' 3B' R2 B2 3B2 3F2 3L 3R2 3F2 3R 2B' D' 2D 3D2 3L' R 3B' F' 3U2 R 3B2 2F 3R' 3F R 3B 3D' 3L 2D2 3U2 R 2B F 3L R B2 3B' U2 3L' R 2U L 2F2 R2 2F2 3R 3U' 2B 2U2 3L2 2F' F D' 2D2 2L' 2U R D' 2F' 3L U 2F2 3U2 2R' 3F' 2F 3D' 3U' R 2B F	

5. 3D' 3R 3U' L' 2L' 2R2 B 2B2 2L 3D U 2L 2F D 3B' 2F2 2L 3U 3L B2 3B 2U' 3L R' 2B' 3B2 L' 3R 3D' 3B2 3U2 2L' B2 3B' 2F' 2L' 2D B' 2D' L 2R2 2F' 3U' 3R F' L' 3F' D F2 L2 3B' 3F2 2F2 3D2 2L' 2R2 D 3U2 2B2 2L2 3L2 B' F' 3D' 2L 3L U 3L U2 2L' 3L 3B 2U 2B 3L' R' 2U2 B' L' 2F

This round will end Monday the 16th

Exams are coming up next week, so I might not have the results posted in time. If I don't have them up by Wednesday, feel free to use your own scrambles for the next round. Good luck!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 11, 2012)

asportking said:


> Exams are coming up next week, so I might not have the results posted in time. If I don't have them up by Wednesday, feel free to use your own scrambles for the next round. Good luck!



If you want me to post some scrambles next week if you are too busy just let me know and I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## mycube (Jan 13, 2012)

(3:59.80) (3:44.71) 3:57.16 3:59.61 3:59.16 = 3:58.64

good single but bad average..


----------



## Selkie (Jan 15, 2012)

*Round 40

Average: 5:37.87*

5:08.84, 6:33.56, 5:35.93, 5:24.79, 5:04.23

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:01.22
worst time: 6:03.67

current avg5: 5:37.87 (σ = 14.45)
best avg5: 5:37.87 (σ = 14.45)

session avg: 5:37.87 (σ = 14.45)
session mean: 5:35.70


----------



## Adrian E (Jan 15, 2012)

Ehm what happend to the 2nd scramble?!
2. F2 D' 2U' 2B' 3U L' D 2L2 D 2D2 U 2L 3F2 F L2 2B 3L' 2B 3B2 F' 2R2 3D2 F' D' U2 3F' U 2B' 3B2 3R 2U' B' L 2L2 U' B2 3D' 2B2 3U2 3F2 3R2 2R U F 2R' R' D 3L 3R' 3F' 3D 3F2 D L2 F2 U B' D *B2 B2 B* F D' D L' U' U2 3F D' F2 L D2 2D2 *U' U* R2 D2 F' F2 2D

Edit: They are all wrong.. look at the beginning of the 3rd one


----------



## MostEd (Jan 15, 2012)

2. F2 D' 2U' 2B' 3U L' D 2L2 D 2D2 U 2L 3F2 F L2 2B 3L' 2B 3B2 F' 2R2 3D2 F' D' U2 3F' U 2B' 3B2 3R 2U' B' L 2L2 U' B2 3D' 2B2 3U2 3F2 3R2 2R U F 2R' R' D 3L 3R' 3F' 3D 3F2 D L2 F2 U B' D *B2 B2 B* F *D' D* L' U' U2 3F D' F2 L D2 2D2 *U' U* R2 D2 F' F2 2D

and one more lol

and another one with Us after D's


----------



## Adrian E (Jan 15, 2012)

3:46.81, 3:55.45, (3:43.85), (4:21.82), 4:02.74 = 3:55.00
Good start but then -.-


----------



## asportking (Jan 15, 2012)

Selkie said:


> If you want me to post some scrambles next week if you are too busy just let me know and I'll be happy to oblige.


If I'm too busy, that would be very helpful, thanks.



Adrian E said:


> Ehm what happend to the 2nd scramble?!
> 2. F2 D' 2U' 2B' 3U L' D 2L2 D 2D2 U 2L 3F2 F L2 2B 3L' 2B 3B2 F' 2R2 3D2 F' D' U2 3F' U 2B' 3B2 3R 2U' B' L 2L2 U' B2 3D' 2B2 3U2 3F2 3R2 2R U F 2R' R' D 3L 3R' 3F' 3D 3F2 D L2 F2 U B' D *B2 B2 B* F D' D L' U' U2 3F D' F2 L D2 2D2 *U' U* R2 D2 F' F2 2D
> 
> Edit: They are all wrong.. look at the beginning of the 3rd one


Hmm...that's weird. I'm using this to get the scrambles, but maybe it's not the best one. I'll try a different scrambler next week and check them to make sure there isn't anything like that.


----------



## asportking (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 40 Results​1st: _Adrian E_- 3:55.00
2nd: _mycube_- 3:58.64
3rd: _Selkie_- 5:37.87

Round 41 Scrambles​
1. 2D2 2R R' 2D' L2 3U2 3R' 2D2 3F2 U' 3F' 3U' D B2 3U 3R D' 3U2 2R' 3F 2B' 2L' F2 2L2 3U' R2 3R 2B B 2R 2B' 2F' 2U 2L2 B' 2F' 2B2 3U 2B U' 2B 2U2 2F2 2D' 2B2 R 2F 3R2 R2 F' 2L2 2U 2D 2F B2 R2 B' 2D' D B' U' 2F2 3U' D 2B 3F2 2L' 2D2 3F' U' 2B2 2U 2F2 R' 2L2 L2 2R2 3F 2R 2F

2. B U2 F 2U2 3U' 2R B' 2B F2 2L 2B2 2L2 2F' 2U2 2F' U 3R2 2U2 F2 3F2 B 2D2 3F D2 2F' R2 2R' 2U L 2R 2U' 2B2 3R L U D B' L 2R' 2L2 B 3F2 3R 2L2 2U2 2R2 2F2 3U 2R' 2L' R2 D' R B D' R2 2U' 3R2 2U 2F 2D2 2B' 3F D B2 2U2 D2 2F2 B' 2B 2U D2 2D L 2B' 2R 2B' 3R2 B' R2	

3. 2U 3U2 R 2F U 2F' L' 2D2 3R 2L' L B2 R' 3F2 2L2 L 2B' U' F' 2F2 D 3F2 F' 2L' 2D2 3F' 2B2 L' 2R' 2B F2 U2 L' 2B2 F' 3U2 3F' U' 2L' 2F' R 2R' F 2F R' L2 U2 3F2 R2 L2 F' 2D' 2B 3F 2D2 3F R2 2D2 2U D F2 2R 2F2 2D2 2U' 2R' B2 L2 2L' B' 2L2 L2 3U2 2B 2L' L F2 D' 3U2 L	

4. 2F' 2R' 2D 2B L' 2L' 3R F2 D2 U 2F 2B' 3U2 R L2 2R' B R2 3F 3R' U2 2U 3R2 B2 2U2 R' 2F' 2R' 3U' F2 R' F R2 3R2 D' 3U2 R U2 F 3R2 3F' 2D 2R 2B' D' 3R 3U U 3R' B2 2F' R2 3F2 2F D' 3F2 2L L' 3F 2R 2L2 2B' 2R2 2F2 R2 D 2U2 3U2 2B 2D2 F2 3F' L2 2F 2L' B 2B2 2R F' 2B

5. 3L' D2 2D' B2 D B' F' 2L 2B2 2F 3U2 2F L2 R2 2F' U B 2D' L D U2 B 2F' 2L 2F2 2U' F' R' 2R2 F2 B' 3R' 2F R' 3U U2 2B2 B2 3R 2U2 2F R' 3R' F 2B2 L' 3U' D2 2B 2R' L 2B B' 3F' 2U2 2L' R' 3U 2B2 U B2 F' 2F' U 2F' 2U F 2B2 2F2 3U 2R2 2F L 2B U' R2 2U' L2 2R 2B2

This round will end Monday the 23rd

Well, I managed to post the results! Sorry about the scrambles last week, I'm not sure what happened there. I'm using a different scrambler, and I'm hoping we won't have the same problems this week. Good luck!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 41. Goal is basically consistent sub-3s...

2:49.60, (3:10.65), 3:09.77, (2:40.12), 2:41.39 => 2:53.59


----------



## mycube (Jan 22, 2012)

3:56.13 (3:51.90) 3:55.84 3:59.28 (3:59.47) = 3:57.08 thought it would be better but the last two solves ruined the average -.-


----------



## Adrian E (Jan 22, 2012)

Didn't warmup :/

(4:16.84), 3:59.75, 3:50.16, (3:33.52), 3:52.11 = 3:53.01

3:33 had 1:30 centers, my edges sucked on the 3:5x


----------



## asportking (Jan 25, 2012)

Round 41 Results​1st: _qqwref_- 2:53.59
2nd: _Adrian E_- 3:53.01
3rd: _mycube_- 3:57.08

Round 42 Scrambles​
1. L' 3F2 2F' F 2L2 B2 3B' 2F2 R' 2D2 2L D' 3U2 2U2 B' 2B2 3B 3D2 U2 3B2 2U' 3R' 2R 2B D' R' 3D 2U U2 B 3F' 3U2 B2 2B 3F' 3D' B' D U' 2L 2F2 L' B' L' B' 2L 2F2 3R' 3B2 L D2 2D2 3D 3B2 3F 3L D2 2D' 3R' R 2U 2B2 3B2 U F' 3D2 2R 2F2 R B2 F R F R B' F2 F2 F' L R'	

2. 3U2 3R 3D 3U 2U' 2F2 3L2 R' 3D' 2U2 F2 3R2 D 2L' 3U B' 2B2 2F' F L2 B 2B 2F U L 2U2 2B 3U2 L' 2B2 2D 3L2 U 3L' 3R' 2F2 2D2 3D2 F' 3R2 2R 3D' U L' 3L' 2R2 3D B' 3F 3L2 3D' 2F2 U' B2 3R2 D2 2D L 2R2 3D' 2B' 3L 2R 2U2 U2 2L' U2 B' 3L D B2 F D2 F' D2 B B F L' R'	

3. 2R2 D B' 2F D' R' 3D 3U2 B2 D' 2D' B R' 3F' 3R' 3B2 3F' 2U2 3B2 L B' 2F 3U' B L' R' B B' R' 2U 2R2 R' U F2 L2 2R F D 3D' 2B2 3F' 3R 2F2 L2 D U B2 3B' 2D' B' 2B2 L2 2D' 2U' R' 3D2 B2 2B2 3B2 D2 R 2U2 B 3L' 3R 2F L' R2 3F2 L' 3F2 3L' 3R 2F2 3L 2U2 B' 3U 3R' 3B'	

4. D B' 2B2 3F 2R' 3F2 2F' D L 3D U 2L' 2B' 2D' 3U' U2 3F R2 F D2 3F' F' U' 2B2 U' R 2D 3L' 3U2 2U2 B 2F' 3L' 2R' R D2 2U' 2R' 3B 2D U2 3L D2 2R B2 3R' 3D' 2B 2D' 2F 3D 2L2 3L2 3R2 2F2 2D 3D' 3B' 2R' 2U R 2U2 3B2 R2 3U2 2F 3D L B 2U' U2 3R 2F2 3D2 2F U2 2L D' F2 U2	

5. B2 3L 3D' 2L 2R2 2U 3L R' 2F2 2U' 2B2 2F2 3R' 3U' B2 2F 3R 2F L2 3L2 2R' 2D 3U2 F2 L2 3F2 D' 2D 2B2 F 3R2 2F2 2U L2 3R' 2U' 2B' 3U2 L2 F' D 2L2 R2 3F 3D' 2U 2F2 2R R' 3B2 D 3R2 2F' 2R U' B' 3B2 D B2 2D' 2U 3F' 2F 2U 2B' 2F2 2L2 2U' 2R' B2 3B' 2R 2B' 3B2 D 3U L' 2L2 3B' R

This round will end Monday the 30th

I think this is the fastest week we've had so far (at least since I started posting the results)! Good luck to everyone this week!


----------



## mycube (Jan 26, 2012)

(3:46.96) (3:58.58) 3:57.55 3:56.84 3:54.21 = 3:56.20
normal but bad average.. i want to be better..


----------



## Jakube (Jan 30, 2012)

4:08.48, 4:07.48, 3:58.76, (4:20.83), (3:51.38) = *4:04.91*


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 42

Average: 5:28.31
*
5:00.55, 5:13.97, 5:17.95, 5:53.01, 5:56.07

number of times: 5/5
best time: 5:00.55
worst time: 5:56.07

current avg5: 5:28.31 (σ = 17.54)
best avg5: 5:28.31 (σ = 17.54)

session avg: 5:28.31 (σ = 17.54)
session mean: 5:28.31


----------



## asportking (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 42 Results​1st: _mycube_- 3:56.20
2nd: _Jakube_- 4:04.91
3rd: _Selkie_- 5:28.31

Round 43 Scrambles​
1. F 3L2 2D' L' 3D' 2U U' F' 2R2 R2 F L 3F2 2U' 3F L2 2L 3R2 U2 B2 D 2D' 2B2 3F' 2L' 2F 3U 2F' 2D' 3U' U 3L' R' B' 3F' 2F2 2U2 3L' 2B' 2D 3F 2F2 U2 F' L 3L2 3D 3U2 3L' F2 2D 3B' U2 3F' 3U 2L 2F' 2R' U L 3B U B 3U' 3F 2R2 3F2 3D U' 2R' D' 3U' 2F' D B' 2B2 3F' 2F D2 2L'	

2. R' 2D 2B' R' D' L2 3L2 2D' F' 2D2 L 3L' 2F2 2U2 2F2 2L 2B 2L 3U2 U2 3R2 3B 2L' 2B' 2F' 2L2 3L 2B2 3F 3D' 3F' 2F' F' 2U2 3L' 2B 3D2 2U 3F' 2L2 R2 B' 3F 3D' 3U 2B L' 3D' 3R' 3B2 3U' 2R F2 R B' R' 2F2 U R' U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 3F2 3D B' L F D' U' 2B U F U' R' 3B2 3D 3B	

3. F' 3U2 2F' 3L' B 2U2 2R 3U2 2U 3R 2R2 2D2 B' 3B' F 2R B2 2B 3L 2R2 R' 2U2 2B2 3B' 3F 2L' 2R 2F2 3L2 R 3U2 3F 3R' 2F2 F U' B2 3L2 B2 3L2 2R2 F 2L 3U L2 2R 2D2 2B 2U2 L2 R2 3D 2R' R' U2 2L2 3B' 3R' 2R' 2D 3U F' 2U2 F2 3R2 3U 2F 2D' 3B2 3D 2U2 3R 2R2 2F L2 R' 2B2 2L2 3U 3F'	

4. 2U B' 2U' 3F2 3D2 2U2 U' 3R 3F2 F' 2D2 3U B2 3F' 2F' 2U 3L2 2B2 3D2 L2 F 3D 2U' F' D 3L 3R2 3D 3F2 L2 3U2 3F R2 3B 3F2 2L2 3L' 3D2 3F2 2F' 2D2 2U' 3B2 2D2 3B 3U' F' 2D2 3F2 F 3L2 3R' 2U2 R2 2F2 2D' 2U 2R2 2D' 2B 3D' 2B F 3L 2B2 3R' D 3D' 3B 3D2 F 2R' R U' 3L' R2 B' 2D2 3U U	

5. 2B' 3B' 3F2 U 3B' 2F F2 D' U2 3F2 3L' 2R' U2 3L' 2U' L2 2R 2D 2U2 U L B' 2F R2 2D R2 2D' 3F 2F' 3R' U2 3R' 2R2 D2 3B 3F' F 3U2 2U B' 2B 2L2 B2 3D2 2U2 L F 3D L' R2 2D 2R 3D2 3B' D' 3R2 2U 3L' 3D 2U2 B 2F F 2R2 D L2 3U2 2U2 U L' 2L 2R 2D' 3D B 2B2 3U2 2B 3B' D

This round will end Monday the 6th

Yeah, I'm a little late this week (I was sick), sorry about that. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mycube (Feb 2, 2012)

3:58.36 3:56.77 3:58.63 (3:51.28) (4:01.08) = 3:57.92

failed. like everytime the last weeks.


----------



## asportking (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 43 Results​1st: _mycube_- 3:57.92

Round 44 Scrambles​
1. L' 2U' L 2U2 B 3F2 3D2 2B' D' 2L' 2B2 2D R2 3F' 2L 3L' U 2F' D2 3D 2B F' 3L2 2D 2R R' 3F 2D2 3F' 3D2 3B 2L B2 3F L2 2L2 2D' 3R 3U2 L' 2R' R 2D 2R' U2 F' 2U' B2 F2 R2 B' 3F L2 3D 3F' F L' 2L 2R2 3F2 2F' 2L 2B2 3L' 2U' L' 2B2 2L2 2R 2D 2B2 2F 3L' 3U2 2R2 F 3L2 2U 3F 3R2	

2. B' 3R 2U' B' 2R' 2B' L2 U2 3B U' 3F2 L 3B2 3D' 3R2 2R' 2B2 3D2 3F 3U' 3B' 2U2 3L' D' 2U' U2 L 2R2 R D 3D U2 2F' F2 D' 2L 3L' 2R2 D 2R 3B 3F' F2 D2 3U2 2U R' 3U 2R' B' U' 2F' 2L' 3B2 3F2 3L 3F2 3D' 3R2 2B2 2L' 3L 3B2 2L2 2B' 3L2 3R 3F 2U B' U2 3F2 2D 2U U 3B' F2 2R' 3B' 2F2	

3. 3B2 2D 3L' 2U' 2B2 2F' D' 3B' D 3F R2 2B2 2L' 2R R2 U 2L' 3F2 3L 2U2 2F D2 2D' 3D' 3F' R' 2D' 2F' D 2F D' 3F' 2F2 3R 2B2 3B2 2F' F' D2 2D2 2U B 2R' R' 3B' L2 3B 2F2 2L2 U' 2R' F' 2U' 3B2 3U2 3L' R 2B 3F' 2R' F2 D' 3D 2R' D 3U L 3R B F2 3R 3B F 2L2 2B2 3B2 L' 3B2 3F 2F	

4. 3B' 2U 2B 2F2 3L' R 2D' 3L2 2U' B 3B D 2F2 2L' B2 3B' F2 D2 3B2 2L 2R2 2D 2B' 2F2 F2 U2 L2 B 2B2 3F2 2F' 3U' 2L 2B2 3F2 2U 2F F2 2U2 B2 3U' 3B2 L U2 B 2B2 3L' 2F 3R' R' 3D' 3R' U 3B' 3D 2U' 3L' F2 2U' L' 2L2 3L F 3R2 D U R 2D2 3D' 2U U' 3R2 2B' 2D' 3D 2B2 F2 2D' 2U2 F2	

5. B L R2 B2 2R' 3F 2L 2D 3U 2B2 2D' 2B 2F2 F' 3U' 2B2 3B D 2L2 2B2 3B2 2F' L2 3L 2B 2D' 3R' 2F F' 3L2 3F R' 3F' F2 2L2 2U' R 2B2 3D2 3L' 3D' 3U2 3F 3L' 3U2 3L' 3D' 3L B' 2F 3U' B 2L2 3B2 3R2 D 3D2 3U 3R2 3U 2R' 3B' 2D2 U F' L2 2B' 3F2 R2 D2 U2 3B2 F2 L2 2R' R' 2D' 3U2 U2 B'

This round will end Monday the 13th

Heh, looks like mycube got first _and_ last place this week. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing...anyway, I'm going to be out of town next week. I'll bring my laptop, but I might be somewhere without internet, so if I don't have them up by Wednesday, would someone else mind putting up the results? Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## mycube (Feb 7, 2012)

I can do it next week if you want  hope there will be more joining the race!


----------



## asportking (Feb 7, 2012)

mycube said:


> I can do it next week if you want  hope there will be more joining the race!


Me too! I'll put a link in my signature, maybe that will attract some more people.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 44

Average: 3:46.37

3:39.44, 3:50.82, (3:37.82), 3:48.84, (3:59.88)

Redid the pins. Slow turning.


----------



## mycube (Feb 12, 2012)

(3:51.50) 3:54.02 3:52.86 3:56.53 (3:58.03) = 3:54.47

changed the springs in my SS. have to adjust it. it´s to loose


----------



## mycube (Feb 13, 2012)

Round 45 Scrambles​
1	U 2F 2D' 3B' 2B U L' 3L' 3D F L' 2L 3F' L' 2R' D2 2F' L 2R2 R2 3U 2R2 3F 2R2 2F 3R2 3F 3U R U 3F' 3B2 3D2 2D2 3L2 R' 3F' 3R' 3U L2 3L R2 2F' 2R2 R2 D2 2R U' 3B2 B U' 2U 3D 2F' D2 3L2 2B2 2D2 3L U 2U2 3U' 2B' 3L2 2R2 R2 2U' 3D2 2D L 2L' 2U 3U2 3D' 2B' D2 3F 2D2 2L' U
2	3U2 2F' 2U2 D' 2L' R2 2F' 2D2 2L 3R 2R 3B2 B2 2U2 3U2 3D 2D L F' 2F 2U2 F' 2B2 B' 3R' F2 2B 3D2 L2 2F2 3F2 D F 3U2 2L2 2R' 3F2 3B2 B2 2D2 3L' 2F2 3R2 3U' 2B2 D' 2L2 3L' 2F' 2B 2L2 2B 2R 3U' 3R2 3D2 3F' U2 D' 3L2 2R2 2D' 2F B2 L' 2U' L2 2R 3U L2 2R 3B R2 3B2 3D' 3F 2B 2D2 R2 2D2
3	U' 3U 2D' D2 2R 2F2 D2 2F 2D L2 3R' 2R2 D2 2F 2U 2F2 R 3D F 2D' 3B B 2L2 3B2 2R' 2B D' 2L' 3F' 3D B 2L2 F2 2D' F2 2L2 R' 2F B U' D' R2 3B2 2U 3R 3F' 3B 3U B2 U2 2D 2B' 3D B 2U 2R2 3F U2 2D' 3B' U2 2L D L 3L' R2 2U2 3B2 2L2 2U2 F2 3U' 2D' 2F' 3U' D' 2R' 3B2 2R 3U2
4	2R' 3U' 3R' F' 3F2 3R' B2 3U D2 3R' 3B' 2R 3U 3F' 3U2 L' 3F 2L2 3L' F 2F2 B2 3L' 2U 3D' 3B2 L' 2L 2R' B2 R2 U 3D 3B D 3L2 3B2 3R' D' F2 3B 3D 2F' 3L2 B L 2U 3U 2D2 D2 2F2 3D' 2L' 3D2 3L2 R 2U2 3R' F 2F 2L2 2U' 3D 2D' B 3D F 2L 3R' F2 3F B' D' 2R2 2F' 3F 2B' L' 2R U
5	3F' R2 F' 2B2 L' 2B' B' L F' 3B' 2B B D F 3F L' 2D2 3R' F 3L 3D' D 2F' 3D2 F 2F2 L' 3F' 2L U' 3B2 B' 3U' 2B B2 2L' U2 3R2 F 3F2 3R 3B' B U' 2U 2B2 3U' 3L 2D' 2R2 2B L 3R' 3B' L' 2B' 3L2 3F2 U 3U' B' 3R2 2B2 2L 3R 3D D' F' 3R F 2F 2L' 3D 2F' 3B 3U2 2F' 3F 2B2 B2

This round will end Monday the 20th


Good Luck Everyone! 

Results will follow in a few minutes


----------



## mycube (Feb 13, 2012)

*Results for Round 44*:
1. 3:46.37 JianhanC
2. 3:54.47 mycube


----------



## mitch1234 (Feb 13, 2012)

3:17.00, 3:15.13, 3:18.59, 3:10.40, 3:24.53=3:16.91
Just changed my springs in the Shengshou to C4Y ones, I need to do some more work on the tensions though.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 15, 2012)

4:16.04, (5:06.31), (3:47.05), 3:48.01, 3:54.79 = *3:59.61*


----------



## mycube (Feb 16, 2012)

(3:48.08) 3:55.65 (5:09.18) 3:53.72 3:57.25 = 3:55.54
9-pieces-pop at the 3th solve..


----------



## mycube (Feb 20, 2012)

asportking, are you going to take over the race again or shell I do it one week more?


----------



## asportking (Feb 21, 2012)

mycube said:


> asportking, are you going to take over the race again or shell I do it one week more?


Nope, I'm back, I'll be able to do it this week. Thanks a lot for doing it last week!


----------



## asportking (Feb 21, 2012)

Round 45 Results​1st: _mitch1234_- 3:16.91
2nd: _mycube_- 3.55.54
3rd: _Jakube_- 3:59.61

Round 46 Scrambles​
1. D2 3L F2 D' 2U' U' 3F' 2R2 3U2 B 3B 3L' B2 R2 3U2 2L 3D' 3R' 2U 2L R' 2B' 2L2 2R2 R' 3F' 2U 3L F 3U 2L' 3L2 R 3D 3U' 2U2 2L' 3L2 3B2 2R' 2U' 3R 2D2 U' B' 2F U2 2F' L2 B' 3F' 3L' R 3F2 F' 3U L2 3B 3F' F2 D 3D2 R 2D 2B' 3F 3L' D 2U' 3R2 B' 3F 3D 3U2 B2 U' 3F 2R2 3U 2U2	

2. U 3B' 3F2 3L B D2 2U 2F2 2L' 2R 2B2 F U 2L' B 3L 3D2 3B F2 R2 B 3R R2 B 3F' 3L' R 2B' 3B2 3D' B 3B2 F2 D2 2B 3F L 2D 2U U' F2 3R' 3D2 2L2 R' B U 3B' 3U B F2 2U2 2F' F 3R' 2D2 2U' R' D2 3U 2U' U' L 2R' 2D 2L' 3L' 3F2 L B2 2D 3D 3U' B2 2L' 3L 3R' D' 2D2 2B2	

3. 3L' 3F' 3U2 2U' U' 3R 2B 3B2 U2 F2 D 2D2 F2 2L B F2 L' 3D L 2D2 R2 2B2 3B 3L' 2B2 2D 3D 3U 3R' R2 2D L' 2R' R2 2D' 2F2 3R2 2F' L2 3R' 3B 2D2 3D 3U2 3F 3R' 2D' 3D2 U' 2R' B' 3B2 L2 3D2 3F L' 3L 3U2 2U 2B2 2U 3R B' L 3F 2R R2 2D2 B 3B2 2R2 2D' B2 3B2 2L2 2U2 B2 3D 2U' U	

4. L 3L' R 3D 3U2 2U' 3R 2F F2 2L' 2R' R2 U' 3B 3U' F' 3R2 D 2R' 3F' F' 3U' F' 2L' 2R2 B 2B' D 2B' 2F' L 3D2 2F' L 2D 3U' 2F2 3U B' 2B' 3B 2U 3F' 3U2 L2 2U' 2F' 2L' 3U' 2L2 D2 L 3L' 2U 3F 3U' L D U F2 2L 3B L 3F F 3R' 3D' 3L R2 3B' 3D' 3F2 3D' 2F2 3D 2F U' 2L' B2 2F	

5. 3D 3R' 3F' L' 2L' 2F 2U B 3U' 2R' F' 3R' R2 3B 2D2 3D 3U U2 L' 3L D' 3D2 3L2 R B2 L2 3D' 3U' 3R 2R R 3D' R' 3B' 2L 2R2 D' 2D 3B' D2 2U' U B' D2 3U' 2U2 U' L2 2R2 3D2 R2 3F2 F' U' B2 2B2 3L2 B2 2U 2B2 D2 2L2 F' L2 2B 3U' 3F' 3U 3F' 3R' F 3D2 L B 3F2 3R B2 R F' 2D

This round will end Monday the 27th

Again, huge thanks to mycube for doing this last week! I think I'll try to follow by his example and actually post the results the day that I'm supposed to  Good luck!


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Feb 21, 2012)

4:05.38, 4:00.95, (3:57.83), 4:13.70, (4:19.85) = 4:06.68

First time entering this comp. Where is the 8 x 8 weekly?


----------



## mycube (Feb 21, 2012)

asportking said:


> Again, huge thanks to mycube for doing this last week! I think I'll try to follow by his example and actually post the results the day that I'm supposed to  Good luck!


 
no problem


----------



## asportking (Feb 21, 2012)

mdmrubik07 said:


> Where is the 8 x 8 weekly?


Currently, there isn't one. Feel free to start one if you'd like, but keep in mind that not a lot of people have 8x8s, so you probably wouldn't have very many participants.


----------



## Fallen Apart (Feb 22, 2012)

4:00.16 3:35.00 (3:24.50) 4:24.99 (4:27.59)


----------



## mycube (Feb 22, 2012)

(3:58.81) (3:46.46) 3:52.58 3:52.02 3:57.21 = 3:53.94


----------



## Selkie (Feb 27, 2012)

*Round 46

Average: 5:32.40*

5:25.90, 5:40.34, 5:34.65, 5:36.64, 5:03.65


----------



## asportking (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 46 Results​1st: _mycube_- 3:53.94
2nd: _Fallen Apart_- 4:00.05
3rd: _mdmrubik07_- 4:06.68
4th: _Selkie_- 5:32.40

Round 47 Scrambles​
1. 2B2 3U' 2U U2 2L' 3L2 R2 2D2 L2 2R2 3D2 L U' 2B 3F' 3R' 3B' 3R2 R' 3U B' 3L R2 3F2 2L D' 2F F' 2U' L2 R 2F R2 3B' D U2 2L2 2R R2 3D' R' 3F' L 2L2 R2 2F 2L F 3R2 D 2L' 3D' U' 2B2 3U2 3F2 3R' 2R' 2B' 3D 3F2 U2 3F' 2F 3L2 3U' F2 3R 3D' F U R 2D2 2U 2B 3B' 2F 3L2 2B 3U2	

2. 2L' B' 2R' 3U2 2B2 L' R 3F 3L2 3R 2U' 3B2 2L2 3R 2R' 2D2 2F F' U2 2B2 2R2 2F2 3D' 2U2 3B' 3R' B 2R2 R2 3D2 3B D 3D' 2U' 2F D2 L' 3D2 B' 3B' 2F' 3D2 2L 2B2 U R 2U' U L2 D' 2R2 2B 2F' 2L' 2R' 3B2 D' 3L2 3B D 2D' 2L' 2R2 3F 2F 2L' 2D2 3U' R2 3D2 3L' 2R2 R 3D2 3B' D2 2B2 2D' 2F' 3D	

3. 3L' 2R' R2 3B2 2F' 2D 2B' 2D' 3F L 2B F 2L 2R2 R 3F2 R2 3F2 U R2 3B 2L' D 3U2 L 2U' U F' D' B 2B F R2 3B' L2 3B2 3U 2U' 2B 2R2 R2 3U 2R R B' 3F' L' F2 U2 3R2 2R D2 2U2 2L 2D 2R' F' 2R' 3F2 D 3U' 2U' 2L2 3D2 2L' 2F2 3L' 3R 2U' B 3F 2R2 B2 2B' 3F2 R' D' U2 L 3R2	

4. 2U' R2 2D R2 3B' 2U2 3R D2 2U' 2B2 U B2 2D 2U2 2L2 2R' B' 3B2 U2 2F' 3U2 2U2 U' B2 L' U 3B' F' D2 L U2 B' D2 B2 3F2 3R 3B' 3R2 D 3D2 2U B 2L' 2R' 2U 2R F2 3U 2R2 B' 2F' 3D 2L' U2 2L' D' 2D2 2U' 2F' 2D 2L 2B 2U 2B L2 3L 3B L2 2F R 3U B2 2B' 2L' 3L 2D' 2U U' L' 2L'	

5. B 3D' L 2L 2D2 B2 3R D2 U 2L' 2D 2L' 3D' B U L2 3R2 3U2 2R R 2B2 3R D 3L2 F R 2U' L 3U F L2 2R D 2D L2 3B 3F' F2 3U' 3F2 3D' U' 2B' 3R 3F 2L' 3F2 2F' 3D' 3B' 2R 3B' F R2 3D' B R 3U 2R2 U2 3F' 2U' B' D2 2U' 2L' 3L' 2R2 2U2 3L2 D2 3U' 2U' U 2L D' 2D 3D' 3U' 3F'
This round will end Monday the 5th

Managed to get it up on time this week! I'll still accept any entries until tonight, since it's still technically Monday. Congratulations to mycube for winning this week, and good luck to everybody!


----------



## mycube (Mar 3, 2012)

3:41.77 (3:51.78) 3:45.84 3:47.44 (3:41.15) = 3:45.02
nice!


----------



## Fallen Apart (Mar 4, 2012)

3:20.77, 3:34.64, (3:49.44), (3:15.24), 3:26.30
AVG = 3:27.24


----------



## asportking (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 47 Results​1st: _Fallen Apart_- 3:27.24
2nd: _mycube_- 3:45.02

Round 48 Scrambles​
1. 3D2 2L 3R' U' 3L2 3D2 2U2 L 2L' R' 3F2 3L' 3B 3D 3L2 D 3D2 2R2 3D B2 3B2 2D' B' 3F2 2U2 2L B2 2D2 U 3B2 3F F 3U2 B' 2L2 2F' R2 2F2 2R2 3D2 B' 2L B2 3R' 2D' 2L2 3R 3D 3R2 B 3U2 2B2 3F F' 2D2 3B2 2U2 2L2 2U 2R 2D2 3L B 2F' 3U 3L 2B2 2F' 3L2 2U2 B2 3D 2F2 3L' B F L2 3L 3R R2	

2. 3B 2L2 2F2 2U 3F' 2D2 L U' L2 2B2 2F U' 2B 3F2 R' 2D 2U' 3F' 3R' 3D' U B2 2U2 3L' B' F2 3L' B 2F2 F' 2R D' 2R 2D' B' D2 L' D R' B 2D' 3B' 3R 2F L' 2D' 2U2 2B 2D 2L' R2 2D2 2B 2U L2 3U 2U2 F 2R2 U2 L 3B' 3D R B 2R2 B 2R 2D2 L' 3L' 3R 2U2 3B2 3D2 L2 3D' 3R' 3B 2F	

3. 2D2 B' 3R 2U2 U2 R D2 3U R' U2 2F2 2L' D' 3U U' 2B 2R 2B' D' 3D F 3U L2 3L' 2F2 3L2 3R2 3D' 2U U L' R B2 3R' 3F R' 3D' 2U2 2L' D2 2F2 L' F' 2D2 F' 2L 2F2 R D' 2D' 3D B2 3F L2 2L 3U2 L' 2L2 2D2 3F R' D2 2U' R2 2B2 U2 2L' 3D2 3L2 3U' R' U' 3L2 3U' 3F 3U' F 2U' 2F' D'	

4. 2U2 2L2 3L 3R' 2R R D' 2L' 3D2 U2 2R2 3D' U' 3B' 2L2 2U' L 3R 2R2 R2 2D 3D' 2U 2F' 2D' 3F2 2U' U' 2B' 3R' U' B2 3U L R' B' 2L 2D' 3B' 3F' L' 3R 2R2 2F2 2L U 3L D' 3D2 2U2 2F2 D2 2D2 2U2 3B2 3F D2 2D2 R B' 3F 3U2 3F' 2F' F D 2D2 B' L' B U 2R R 3D' U 2L' 3L2 3R 3U' 3R'	

5. 2D 2L2 3R' D U2 3B2 2F2 3U2 F L 3L2 3R2 3U 2F2 2L2 3U2 3L' D2 2D2 2U2 B' L' D 2U 3R R' 3D2 3U2 3B 2L' 3B' 3L' U' 2B2 2F' 2R' 3B2 2U 2B R2 2B2 2L' 3F U 2B 2D 2U' 2R B 2B D U 3B2 3R 3U' U 3R' 2B 2F 3L2 2U2 3R2 2D' U2 B' 2U' F' 3U' 2R' 2D2 B 3F2 2F' 2D' 3R' B 2L' R' 3F' U

This round will end Monday the 12th

Good luck!


----------



## Fallen Apart (Mar 6, 2012)

3:33.20 (3:16.69) 3:28.03 (4:03.58) 3:37.35 = 3:32.86


----------



## mycube (Mar 11, 2012)

3:42.77 3:40.65 (3:46.09) 3:27.38 (3:20.03) = 3:36.93
Pb Single, Mean of 3(last 3) and Average of 3


----------



## asportking (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 48 Results​1st: _Fallen Apart_- 3:32.86
2nd: _mycube_- 3:36.93

Round 49 Scrambles​
1. 3F' 2F F' L' R 3B' 3F D2 2L2 B2 3B2 3F 2R 3D' 2F F' 3L 3U' 2R 3U' 3B 3F' 2U2 2L2 3D2 3U' 2R2 2D2 2F' 3U' 2L2 3R2 U' B2 2D 2B' 3B2 3F D 2D2 2R' 3B2 3F' 3D' 3B 3F 2R' D 2U' 3R2 3F 2F2 3D 3B2 3U2 L' 3L' R' 3D 2U2 2L D' 2D 3D2 U' L' 2R 2U' U2 2F 3U2 L 2D' 3L R 3F2 F 3U2 2F' 2D	

2. L 2R 2U2 U2 L' 2R D' 2L 3R 2R' B 2B 3F2 L B 3B2 2F2 2D2 2U2 3B2 F R2 2D2 U2 L 2L2 2R' D 3B' 3F F 2L2 D 3R 3B2 3L' 2D2 2B F' 3D 2B' 2R2 R U2 3F' 3U2 F2 2D2 3U 2U B' 3D' 3U 2L' 2U U2 R 3D 3U 2R2 D 3D 2B R' 2F 2R U' L' 3R 2B2 2F L2 2L' 2R2 2F 3D' 2R2 3D 2L F'	

3. R2 2B2 2F 2U B' 2B F L 2D' 3R B2 2R' U 2F 3L R 3B 3F' D 3F R2 2U' 3L' 3U' 3L2 F2 R 3B2 2F D2 2F' 3D B2 2B2 2F2 3D' 3U2 3F 3D R' 2D' 3U2 3L' 2R B' 2B2 3D2 2F' 2L2 3U2 3R D2 U 2F' F' L2 3R 3D' 2U' 2L2 2F2 R 2B2 D R' D' 3U2 2R U 3B 3R 3D2 3U2 2U' R2 F2 2D' 3F' 3R 3F'	

4. 2B' F 2L2 F' L2 3L' 3R R2 U' B 3B L' B2 3F R' 3F' 3L 3R2 R' D' 3R2 2B2 3D2 2L' 2B' D' 2D 3D' 3U2 L2 2D' 3B' 2L 3F' D2 2L2 3D' 2U2 U' B 3F2 2U' F 2R' 3U 3R R 2D2 3B L 3R' D2 3R2 3U' B' 3F2 L 3R D 2L2 F2 3R 2R2 R' 3B 3F U2 R' 3D' 3U' 3R' 3F F' 2R2 U' 3B' 3D2 3U' B2 3F2	

5. 2U' 3R2 2R2 R 2U2 2F' L 3F' D 2B2 3D U2 L B' 3B' F2 2D' 2L' 3L' 3R D' U2 R' 3F2 3R2 2R' 2B' L2 2F' 3U' U2 B 3F2 2U2 3B R 3D' L' 2R' F 2R 2F2 2R 3F' L' 2F2 2L2 R' 3D' 2L2 3B 2F2 F2 3U2 B' D2 B2 2B2 3F' 3R2 3D2 3F' 2F' F 3L2 U 3B2 L 3R 3U' U2 3F' 2D' 2B 3B2 F U2 2L 2F' 2L'

This round will end Monday the 19th

Good luck!


----------



## Fallen Apart (Mar 14, 2012)

(3:01.28), 3:22.74, 3:34.28, (3:53.08), 3:23.21 = 3:26.74


----------



## mycube (Mar 14, 2012)

3:45.38 3:41.96 (3:36.36) 3:39.30 (3:46.81) = 3:42.24


----------



## asportking (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 49 Results​1st: _Fallen Apart_- 3:26.74
2nd: _mycube_- 3:42.24

Round 50 Scrambles​
1. 2R D2 3F2 U B' 2B2 D 2U2 B' 3U' 2B2 L2 R 3B' 3D2 F2 D2 2B' 3L' D B2 R2 2D' 2L' 3L' 3R 3F 2L' 3R' R' 3D' 2F2 2L2 R2 D2 2U F2 2D2 3L2 U2 L' 2L 2R R2 U2 3R' 3D 3R R2 D' 2D' 2B' 2L2 3D2 R2 3U2 3L 2R 2D 3R 3F' D' 2F2 R 3B2 3F2 F2 3R 2B' F 3R2 F' L2 R' B2 3L' 2R' 3F 3L2 R'	

2. D2 3D' 2U 2B 2F' F2 2D' 3R2 2R2 B 2B F2 2D2 3L 3F2 3U' 2U' 3F 2F2 3L' F' 2D' B2 2B U 2L' 2F2 L 2D2 2U' 2B' 2F' F 3L 2U 2F 3U' 2U U2 2F' 3R' 2B2 2L 3B2 2F' D2 L2 2U2 2B 3F' 2D R' 3U2 U' 3R 3F2 3L2 3R R2 2D L' 2L' 2R2 2U' L' R2 2D B 3B 3U L 2F U 3L 2B2 3B2 3U2 B2 3F2 2F	

3. 3D2 3U' 2R F 3U' 3R U' 2B 2F2 3U' 2R2 B2 F2 2U' 3F2 U 2B F2 3U2 R2 3B F 3R' 2R2 D2 2F' F2 D' L' R2 B2 3B2 3F2 L2 3R2 3U2 3R' 2B F 2R' U2 2B L 3U' 2F2 3D 2L' 2U U' L' B2 U L B2 2B2 2L 3U 3L' 3D2 3F 3D2 F 3L R' B2 2B2 3F' F 2R 3F2 D' 2U R' 3D L' 2L 3D' B' F 3D'	

4. L 2R2 2B2 3F' 2F' L' R 3F F 3L 2B 3B' 3F' U2 L 3D2 3L2 F D 3B2 L2 B' 2D2 2U U' 3R 2U2 U2 2R 3F' 2L 3F 2F2 L2 B 3B 3F' 3L' R' B D2 2F' 3L' D 3U2 2R2 3D 3F' 2D2 2U2 3F R' B' 2B2 3B 3F' 3R 2D2 3B' 3D' 2U2 3B2 2L 2F' 2L 2B' F 3L2 D2 2B 2F2 2R' F2 2D2 2R 3B L' 2L2 2R' 3F2	

5. 2F2 3R 2B' D' 3R2 U' B' L' 2B2 3L 2D 2U2 3L' 3B F' L2 R 2F 2R' 2B 2F2 2D' 3R' U' 2L' 3L 3R2 F 2D 2F2 3D2 2B' 3B' 2F2 3L2 2D2 U B 2L D2 2D2 3B 2U2 F' 3R' 2D' B' U' 2R 3D2 2F 2U' U' 2R 2D 2R' 3F' 3D' U 2L2 3L2 B' 2B' 3B2 L' 2D 2U L' 2R 2D R2 F2 3L' 2B' L' 2D2 3D' 2U2 3F 2R

This round will end Monday the 26th

Due to spring break, I probably won't be able to post the results next week. Mycube, if you'd like to take over again, that would be greatly appreciated. If not, I'll post the results the Monday after that (April 2nd). Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Mar 20, 2012)

i´ll do it for you


----------



## Fallen Apart (Mar 22, 2012)

3:38.89, 3:20.88, (4:02.64), 3:12.72, (2:53.38) = 3:24.16


----------



## mycube (Mar 25, 2012)

3:43.81 (3:39.27) 3:54.33 3:50.19 (3:56.34) = 3:49.44


----------



## mycube (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 50 Results​1st: _Fallen Apart_- 3:24.16
2nd: _mycube_- 3:49.44

Round 51 Scrambles​
1. D2 3U 3F2 2F2 L' D2 2U 2R' 2B2 R' B2 2B 2F F 2D' F2 L 3F2 3U' 2R' 2B 2R 2D 2U B2 L' R2 3U' R2 2D 2U' L D' L 2B' 2R2 D2 L D' 2U' R 2B2 3F' 2U' 2B 2D' F' 3U F' 3R' 2B' 3U' L 3U 2U R2 D2 3R' D' 3F 2D F2 2D2 L F2 2D 2U2 L R2 B'
2. 3U' U2 2L2 R2 D U2 3R' 2R' R2 B2 3F F' L2 2L 2D 3U' 2B D2 2B' 3R' 2F2 U2 2R2 R D' 2R2 U' R' 2B' F U' L2 3R' 2B2 3F' 2U2 2R' 3F' 2U L' 2U B 2D2 3U' 2L2 D U L' 3F' 2D 2L2 B2 2F F 3R' 2D 2B' 3U' 3F2 2F2 2D' 3F' L 2L 2D2 3F 3R' U2 2F U
3. D2 2D2 3U' 2U 3R' 2R' 3U U' 2B2 L 3R2 D' 2D U 2B 3F' U2 2R' D2 2F2 2U F L D2 3U 2L 2R' 2U' L2 3R' 2U U' L 2L2 2U' B2 3F 3R2 2U2 2R U 2L' R' U' B 3U' 2L' B D2 L2 2B' 3U2 2R' 3U' 2F' F' D' R' D2 2D' 3F2 3U2 2U' L 2D' B L' 2B2 3F 2F
4. L2 F' D2 3U2 2B 3F L2 2F D2 3R2 2B L' 2R2 3F 3U2 R B' 2B2 2R' 2U' U2 B2 2L D' 2B2 3F F' 3R R2 2B 2L2 3R 2R2 2D' 3U' U L2 F2 U2 F2 2L' B 2B' D2 2B' 2D 2U2 R 2D2 2U R2 2U' 2F2 2L' 2R' D' 2U U' L 2L' B' 2R' 2D L2 D' 2R' 3U' U2 B2 2R'
5. B' 2B F2 3R' F' L R' 2D2 U L' 3R2 2D B' 2F' 2L' 3F 2R 2U' 2R' 3U' L' 2L 2B D' 2D L2 2R' B2 2B2 3F R' 3F' F2 2D2 U2 B2 2U' 2L' 2D2 2B F' 2L D 3F' F D 2U' B2 3R R' 2B' F' U2 R' 3F2 2L2 R 3U2 B 3R2 2R' B' L 2B F2 R' F2 L' 2L 3U2

This round will end Monday the 2nd of April
Good luck everyone!


----------



## mycube (Apr 1, 2012)

looks like i´m the only one joining this week..
3:44.02 3:41.81 (3:46.66) 3:40.80 (3:30.40) = 3:42.21


----------



## Fallen Apart (Apr 1, 2012)

(3:58.18), (3:05.40), 3:31.52, 3:50.90, 3:06.34 = 3:29.59


----------



## asportking (Apr 3, 2012)

Round 51 Results​1st: _Fallen Apart_- 3:29.59
2nd: _mycube_- 3:42.21

Round 52 Scrambles​
1. 3F2 3R2 B' 3D 3U L 2D2 2F' L' 3L2 2B' 2L' R2 2U2 3L 3R R2 3F' 3L 2D 2U U2 3F' F2 R2 3B' 2R' R' D 3U' 2F' 3U 2R D 3D 2B 3B' 2F' 2L 3B' 3L' 3F2 3D2 F2 3D2 3U2 L' B2 3B' U2 3F' 2F 3L2 3B2 L 3F' 2F' 3R 3B2 2R 3F F' D2 U2 3L 2F2 3L D 2F' 3L 3R2 2U 3R F' 3L 3R 2F 2R D' 2L	

2. 2L2 3R 2R 2B' R2 3U L' 2U' 2B' L2 2L' 2U2 F 2U2 3B U 2B' F' U' B' R' 2B2 3F' 2L 3L' 2R R' 2B2 3B2 2L' 3U R' U' 3B2 D 2D B2 U' F 2U' 2B2 3D2 U' 2F D2 3L 3B L D 2B' 3B' R 3B' 3D L2 D' 2B 2F' 2L' 3B2 2D' 2U B' 3B2 2F' F2 2D' U2 R 3U' B 2L2 3B' 3F2 2D U 2R R' 2B2 2U'	

3. 2D2 2L' 3U' 3R' 2R U2 B' 2L' U' 2B' R' 2F2 U2 L2 R2 U' 2R2 B' F' 3U2 3L 3F2 L 3D2 3L B2 2R B2 R' U2 3L' 3F R' 2B2 3B2 D' 3D' 3L2 2R' R' 2B2 R' 2D 2L' 2F2 L' 3R' B' F' 3D' R' 2U L 2B 2L' 2D 3D' 2U R 2D' 3B 3F U' R2 2F 2R' 2B2 3F U' 2R' B 3B' D' 2D 3U' U2 B2 2R2 3F' 3L2	

4. R U2 2R B 2L' D 3U2 2U R' 2D 3R2 2R R2 3F2 2R2 2U 3R' 2F2 F' 3D' B2 2R 2B' 3B' 3F U 2B' 2D' 3D' L' 2L2 R' U2 B' F2 R' D2 3D' 2U 3F' 2L2 B' 2B 3F2 F L2 2R 2D' 2L2 3D2 3R' F D' U 2L' 2B' 2F' 3L' 2U' 2L2 B2 3F' 3D' 3U2 3R2 U' 3L 2U2 3F2 L 3F 2L 3L2 R2 3D2 3R 3D' 2R2 D2 3B2	

5. 2D 2F2 2D2 U2 F' U' 2L 3D2 2L' 2F2 L' 2L2 2D' L D 3U2 B2 2F2 3D' B 3D2 3U 3B 2F L2 2U 2B' 3U2 2B2 3L 3D2 2B' F' R' 3F2 3D' 3B2 3F' R' 3D L' 2B2 2R2 3U' 2F 3D B2 L' 2L R 2U B2 3B R2 B2 3U' 3L 2U 3L D 3B' 2F2 2L' U' 3L2 R' D' 3U 3R2 D' L 2L' 3D2 B 2F' 3L' 3B2 2R' D F'

This round will end Monday the 9th
Thanks again for mycube for filling in! It's been pretty quite for the last few weeks, but I really appreciate you two doing it every week  Good luck!


----------



## MostEd (Apr 3, 2012)

I might do it this time, need to sub4!


----------



## mycube (Apr 6, 2012)

(3:43.40) 3:44.47 3:44.46 (3:51.27) 3:45.81 = 3:44.91


----------



## Zbox95 (Apr 6, 2012)

4:08,33 
(3:29.79)
DNF
4:02.76
3:42.33

AVG: 3:57.81


----------



## Fallen Apart (Apr 7, 2012)

(3:52.74), 3:19.87, 3:39.39, 3:24.48, (2:57.43) = 3:27.91


----------



## emolover (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 52 - emolover
Average - 2:39.43*

2:45.08, 2:34.24, 2:52.62, 2:29.91, 2:38.98

I need to practice big cubes seriously so I can break the 5-7 records.


----------



## asportking (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 52 Results​1st: _emolover_- 2:39.43
2nd: _Fallen Apart_- 3:27.91
3rd: _mycube_- 3:44.91
4th: _Zbox95_- 3:57.81

Round 53 Scrambles​
1. L2 2U 2F F' D 2B 3F D2 3D2 3U' 2U 3R' 2B 2R' D2 3F 2F 2U' 2R' 3D2 2R 2U' 3F' L 3U 2F' 2D 3D2 R 3D2 3L' U2 B' 2F U F' 2U2 L 2U' L 3R2 2R R' D2 3U' 3B2 R2 B2 3F2 2R 2B' 3B U 2F2 D' 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' B2 2U' B F 3U' L2 3R 2F' 3U' U2 R' 2D' 3L' 3D2 2U U 2B D2 3B2 3F2 D'	

2. 3R2 2R' B 2F 2D' 3F' 2F' 3R 3B' 3L D' B' 2B' 2F 3D2 3L 3B L2 2R' R' D L 2F2 3R' 2R' R' U 3R' 3D U' 3B' 3D' F2 2D' 2B' R B 2B 2F2 F 3L' 2F 2D' 3U' 3R U2 B U 3B' 3F' D 2B' 2R 2B2 2F2 3L2 2F 2L 3D 3B' 2L' 3L' 3B2 F2 3D2 3R' 3D' 3U 2U2 U' 2L 3B' 2R' 2D' 3R 2F2 2U 2L2 2B 2U'	

3. 3L2 3R' 3D 2L' 2D 3D B2 2F' 2R2 2D 2U' 3B2 2F2 2U' B 2B' 3F 2R2 R' 2D 3U' B 2B2 3D B U2 2R' 2D 3D U' 2F2 3U 2L' 2R' R' 3U' 3B2 2R 2D2 3R U2 3R2 2R' U R2 3U' L 3U2 2B 2D' 3R' R D 3U2 2L2 3D' 2U2 3R' 3B 2R' 2D 3U B 2R2 F' 3L' 2D U2 2R2 B R 3U 2U2 U 3L' 2R2 D 3R D 2U2	

4. 2D 3B' 3D' F' D2 3R' 2F L 2R 3B2 F 2D' 3U2 3B' 2F2 D 3B' 3R B2 2B 3F2 2U' B2 3B2 2F' L 3R 2U2 F' 3L B F 3D' 3F' D' 3L2 2R' 2F2 U2 3R2 U' F' 3U' 2B2 3F2 3L2 2R' 3B' U' R2 3F2 2R' R' 3D2 R2 2U 2B 3D' L 2R2 3F 2L' D 2D2 2L' 3R2 U' 3L' F 3D' 3B D' 3F2 2F' 3L' R' B2 2F D B	

5. 3R' D2 B 3U2 3B 3D 3U' U' 2B2 2R' R 2U 2R' 2U L' B 3B2 D 3U' L D2 3L2 2U' 3R2 D 3L2 U' L 2D' 3D' 3U 2F D' 3D' 2F' F2 2R' 3D' 2L' 2B 3F F D2 3L' 2F2 L' 2R' R2 2B' 2D 3R R 2U' 3F' 2F' 2R B2 3D2 3F2 L2 B2 D2 3U' B2 2D 2F F 3U' 2F2 2U 2F' 3R2 D' 3B2 L 3U 2B2 3B2 3R B

This round will end Monday the 16th

It seems we've got some more people this week! MostEd, if you still want to compete this week, feel free to post your results; if you post it before tomorrow, I'll be happy to add it to the results. As always, good luck to everybody!


----------



## emolover (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll keep doing the race. Maybe if I keep practicing I'll break the WR!


----------



## Fallen Apart (Apr 10, 2012)

3:39.21, (3:15.49), (3:42.57), 3:24.68, 3:28.85 = 3:30.91


----------



## mycube (Apr 11, 2012)

3:40.66 3:52.77 (3:55.03) 3:44.27 (3:40.59) = 3:45.90


----------



## MostEd (Apr 14, 2012)

4:44.824, 5:12.331, 4:22.317, 4:24.517, 4:49.350
current average: 4:39.564


----------



## asportking (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 53 Results​1st: _Fallen Apart_- 3:30.91
2nd: _mycube_- 3:45.90 
3rd: _MostEd_- 4:39.56

Round 54 Scrambles​1. 3R' 2D' 3F' 3R U' F' D 3L' 2D' 3U' 3L D 3D2 B' 3F 2R2 2B' 3F2 U' 3F 3D' 2U' U2 3F2 3D 2U2 3R D' 2B' 2R 2D2 L 3L2 3U' L' 3R R2 2D' R 3D2 2L2 F2 3U 2U 3B 2R 2U B2 3U' U 3L' R 2D 2B' 3B 2F2 2D U2 2B2 3B2 2L 2R' R2 3F 3U' U' 2F F' 3L' 2R2 3B' 3F F 3U2 L 2D 3D' 3U 2U' R2	

2. B2 3B F2 3L B 3L2 R2 B' D' 3U L2 2R2 3D' 3L2 2R 3D2 2F' R B2 2L2 2R2 2F2 3L2 D2 U' 3B F D L' 2L D' B 2B 3B 2D2 3U U' 2B F2 2D 2R' D' 3F 2L2 3R2 2U L2 3R2 U 2L2 U 3L 2U2 3L' 2B2 2F2 F2 2U2 2B2 3F' R 2F2 D' 3D2 3U' 2U L' 2D F 2R2 D2 2L2 U' F' L 3B2 3F 2L' 3U' F2	

3. 3U 3R D 2D2 3U2 3L 3F2 3L U' 2B 2F2 3L' 2D2 3U' 2L 2R2 2B 2L2 3L' 2R' 3D2 3R' B2 2F 2L2 3U' 2L D 3D2 3B' 3L' 2B' 3B 2F2 3R' 2B2 3D 3B2 3R' 3B R2 2D 3U B' 3B 3R 2F' F2 2D2 B' 3B2 2U2 R' D' 2D2 2R2 U2 B 2F' 2R' 2U' 2R U 2L 3F 3D' F2 2L2 R' 3D2 L' 2R' B2 2B2 3L2 F2 U' B2 3U 2B2	

4. 3R' 3D' 2R2 U' 2B' D 2U 3L' 2R2 3U 3R 3D 2B U' 3F' 2U' 3B D' 2D2 3D' 3U' 2L 3D 3L' 2R B 3F' F' 3D B' 3B2 2L2 2D 2B' 3F 2F2 2L' 2R D 2L U2 2B 3R' 3B R2 2B 3B' F 2L B 2F' 2U' 3F' R' F' 2D' F2 D2 3D' R2 D2 2B' L B 2F' 2D2 U2 2B2 3B2 3R R' 2D2 L 2L' 2R' B D' 2D 3D 2R	

5. 2B' 2U B 2F2 2R2 3U' 2L' 2F' 3D2 2B2 2R 2B' F' 2L' R2 2D 2F' 3R2 F' R2 3D 3U U2 2R R B 2D2 2B2 2F 2L' 3F' 2R 3B L2 R2 2D 3L2 3R2 D 3L2 2D2 2R2 2F' D' 2R B' 2F' D B 2F' D2 3U' 3L' 2R' R2 U2 2F' 3U' 2U' U L 3R' 2R2 D' 2B 2F D 3B' 2D' 3B2 L 3R2 B F D 2U 3F2 2F' D 3D'

This round will end Monday the 23rd

As always, good luck!


----------



## mycube (Apr 18, 2012)

3:33.84 (3:41.56) 3:36.84 3:40.43 (3:29.18) = 3:37.04


----------



## asportking (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 54 Results​
1st (and last ) _mycube_- 3:37.04

Round 55 Scrambles​
1. 2F 2U2 2F2 L' R 2B' 2D 2R' 3D 3U' L 3R R U2 2B2 2R2 3U2 R2 2D R D' 2D2 2B2 3B' 3L' R2 2D 3L' 2U2 3B2 U' 2L2 R U2 2L' U2 2L2 3L' 2R 2B2 2F2 2U' U B' F 2R 2B 3U' 3F 3L' 2U' R2 3D' 3U' 2F' 3D' 2U' U' L D2 3D2 B' 3L' B2 3R2 R 2F2 L2 2L 2R2 3B2 L' 3D' 3B' 3L' 2R2 B 2F' D' 2D	

2. 2L 2R' 3D' R2 F2 2R2 3D' 2R' 2F' 2L 3D2 2B2 2F' D 3D 3U2 U 2L 3B2 2L2 2R' 3B 3L' D U 3B2 2U2 2L 3L' 3U' U2 2R 3U' U L 2R' 2B D' 2D' 2F' 2R' D 2F2 3L F 3L2 B' 2B 3D 2R2 3B 2D' 2F' 2L 3D L2 3F2 2L' B2 3B' F' 3U 3R' 2R' R 3U 2L2 3R 2D F2 D2 2U2 L 2U' 2F2 2R' R 3F D' 3L2	

3. 3U2 3R D 3R2 U R U2 F2 2L D' U 3B' 3U' L2 2L' 2R U 2L 3U' 3L R' 2F L' 2D 3R2 2R 3D' 3B' 2F' F L2 B 3L' 3R2 2R 3F 3U' U2 2F2 D2 2D U 2F2 2L 2D 3D2 2F' 2R2 R2 3F' 2U2 2L 2B2 3L 3F' R' 2F2 2U2 R 2U2 2B2 R2 U' F2 3L 2U' B' 3D 3R2 2U B' 3F' 3L2 3U2 2F F' 2U R 2F' F'	

4. 2U 2F L' 2D' R2 B 2U 3B 2D B' 3F 2L2 3R' 2D F' D 2D2 3B L2 3F' 2F 2L F 2L2 3R2 3U' U' R2 F2 L' 2L 3L' 2D2 2L' B2 2D L 3F 2F' 3D2 2L2 3R' 2R' B 2F 2L' 3D' 3F2 3R2 3B 3L' B' F' R2 2D' L2 3L2 2R2 U2 2B2 F D 3U 2L 3L 3R' F' L 2R2 3B 3F2 F2 3D' 3U B2 2R 2D2 3U2 2U B2	

5. 2R D' 2U2 2L' 3R U 3F2 2D R2 D 3U' R' B' 3L 3B' 2F' 3D F 2U U 3B D 3D2 2U L2 3B' F' 3L2 B' 2B2 3B D 3D2 3U' B 3L2 2B 3D2 B' 2U2 U2 2B 2F' F' 2L' 3R2 D B' 3L' 2F2 D' 2U' 2R2 R2 2D 3U' U R 3F D2 3D 2U' 2B' 2F' 3D 3F2 D 2L R' 3U2 2B2 R' 3U 2B 3R2 D2 U2 3L' R' 2U2

This round will end Monday the 30th

Wow, only one person this week! A bit disappointing, but it's all right. Good luck!


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, it doesn't look like I'll be overcrowding the race, so I might as well post my slow times:

15:15.83, (16:13.32), 15:59.46, (12:45.04), 15:23.45 = 15:32.91


----------



## asportking (May 1, 2012)

Round 55 Results​
1st: _Reprobate_- 15:32.91

Round 56 Scrambles​
1. 3B' 3D 3U2 2L' 2R2 3F' 2D2 3U 2R2 3B R B' 3R' 3F2 2D U2 2L' 2D 3D2 L D' 2U2 U2 2R' B' D2 3L2 2F' 3L' R U' 2L2 2B 2F2 2R' F' 2L2 3F 2L2 3L' 3R' 2F' R' 2U2 3L2 2D 2B' 2D' U 2L 2B 2U L' 3U2 B' 3F' F 3U 2R' 3B' 3F' F R' 3F' R2 2U U B2 3D 2U F 2L' D 3R2 R2 3B' 2L' 2D' 2U 2L2	

2. 3D2 2B 3B 3F' L 2U2 R F' D' 3D F' 3U2 L' B' 2R' R' 2B' 3D R2 B2 2F2 F2 3U' 2B' 3L2 2U2 2B 2U U2 2R2 2B2 3B 2F 3U 3B' 2D' L' 3B 2L 2R' D2 B2 U L 3R2 2R2 3B2 R2 2F' L' R2 D2 3B2 D2 2U 3B2 R2 2D' U2 F2 D' U2 L 2U' 2R 3D F2 U' 2L' 3L2 3U F U 2F' 3U 2B' 3D2 2F2 2L' U'	

3. 3L2 2B' 2F' U2 B 2F U' 3R U' 2R2 D' L2 2B' R 2U 2F' 3R2 D2 2D' U2 B 2L2 2R 3D 2L 3B 3R2 3D2 3U' 2U 2L 3B' 3U 3B' D' 3F 2D 2U L 2L2 2R 2U' L R' 3F2 2D' 2R' B' 2B' F 2L' 3B D 2F2 2R 2U2 U' 3B' 2D 3R' 2F' 3L F2 3R B 2F2 D' 2D' 3B2 2L R 2U' U2 3R' 3D2 3R2 F2 2L' D 3U'	

4. R2 2D 2B2 2R' 2D 2F L2 2D' 3B2 2L2 3R' D2 3F2 2U 3R 2B2 2F 3U R U2 B' 3U' R 2F R 2U 2B 3F' F 3D 3F2 R' D U2 L' 3L' B' 2B' F2 3D 2F2 2U 2L' 2D2 3D U' 3R' 2R' F' 2D2 3L' 2B2 2D' U2 3L' F D2 2D' 3D2 3R D' 3U' 2F' 3R D2 2D 3D2 3U B' 2B 3R2 2R 2B' 3R' 2R' F 2D2 3B' 3L2 3F2	

5. B 2U2 R' 2B L' 2R R D' 3U2 2U2 3L' 2R' 3F2 R D2 3U2 B' F' 2D' 2R B' 3L2 2U2 B D' 2D2 3L' U' 3R D B' 2B' 3F' F' 2L' R2 2F D' L U 3L' F2 3L' R2 F' L R' 3B2 3F' L 2R2 3D2 F2 R' 2D2 R2 B2 2D2 R' 3F2 F L' 3R B' L R' D2 U 2L2 R' 3B U B2 3R R2 D2 2B2 3F' 2U2 3L'

This round will end Monday the 7th

Pretty quiet week again. Welcome to the competition Reprobate, and good luck!



Reprobate said:


> Well, it doesn't look like I'll be overcrowding the race



Yeah, seeing as you were the only person this week, I don't think that'll be much of a problem


----------



## Fallen Apart (May 1, 2012)

(3:12.50), 3:20.01, (3:41.59), 3:41.39, 3:19.02 = 3:26.81


----------



## Reprobate (May 2, 2012)

Round 56:

(11:45.11), 13:35.22, 13:02.08, (14:17.97), 12:06.55 = 12:54.62


----------



## mycube (May 2, 2012)

no i forgot to join last week -.- there was a lot of stuff to do for the BW Open  I´ll join later!


----------



## mycube (May 2, 2012)

3:42.63 3:43.75 3:44.68 (3:45.27) (3:40.00) = 3:43.69

sorry for the doublepost.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 3, 2012)

Average: 4:21.13

4:33.80, (4:44.85), 4:08.71, 4:20.89, (4:02.12)


----------



## Skullush (May 6, 2012)

Round 56
*Average of 5: 4:54.71*
1. 4:43.87 
2. (4:15.87) 
3. (5:30.02) 
4. 4:58.86 
5. 5:01.40


----------



## asportking (May 7, 2012)

Round 56 Results​
1st: _Fallen Apart_- 3:26.81
2nd: _mycube_- 3:43.69
3rd: _Ninja Storm_- 4:02.12
4th: _Skullush_- 4:54.71
5th: _Reprobate_- 12:54.62 

Round 57 Scrambles​
1. 2F' L 3L' 3B' D L' 3R2 2D' 2B' 3F F' D' 3D L' 2L 2F' 3R' 2F 3R2 R2 B' 2D2 2L B' 3B F' 3L2 2U' B 2F 2D2 2F' 2U 3B' 2F 2U' L 2L 3L 2B2 2U2 2F 2D2 3D' 2U' B L 3D2 3B' D' 2D2 L B F L' 3D2 B2 2L' D2 3R 2F' L2 B2 3B2 F 3D2 2B 2F 2U 2B 2F2 F2 2R U' L 3R2 3B' R 3U' L'	

2. 2F2 L2 3L 2R2 3D' F R' 2U2 2F' F2 2D 3B 3L D' 2B D' 2B2 2F2 L 3F' 3L F2 U2 L 2R' R U2 B 3B2 D 2F2 U' 2F2 U B 2B' 3F' 2U' U2 2L2 F2 L B2 3B D' 3L' 2R2 R2 2F2 2U' 2F' 2D' 3U' 2B' 2F 3D' F' L' R' B 3F F D' 2L 2B2 F2 D2 3R 2R 3D' 2R2 2F F 2U2 U' 3R D' 3U2 2U2 3R2	

3. 3L2 F2 3U2 3B' 2R' D2 3D L 3D2 3U' 2B L D' 2U2 B2 3U2 3B 2D' 3R 2B 2R' B2 2D U' 2L' 2D 3L2 3U 3F 3U' 3B' 3F 2F' 3R R' B2 2B 2F2 F 3R2 2D 3U' 2F2 D' R2 2B' L 2D U' L2 R2 2D 2U' 2B 3U2 3F2 D' 3D 3B' L 3U2 3B F2 2L R' 2D' B 2F' F 2D' B2 2U2 U' F2 2U' B2 F2 U2 B' 3L	

4. 2F2 2D' 3U' 3B' 2F' D2 2L' 2R 3B 2F 3D' L 3L2 3R' D 3D' 2U L' R2 2D U2 2L' 2B2 3R' 3B 2L' 3B2 2L2 R' 2F' 3R R' 3B' 3R2 3F' D 2D' 2U 2L R2 3U' 2U 2L' 3L 3R2 D2 2B2 2L' 3R2 3B' 3U B 3B 2L' 2B' 2R2 3F' L' 2U2 B' 3R2 3F2 3R 2B2 2F2 L 3B 2F' 2L' 3D 2F2 D' 2U2 U' 2B F2 L 3L2 2R2 R'	

5. 3D B' 2B2 L' 2R' D2 2U' U2 2B2 3F' 3U' 2B' 2U' L 2L2 3R2 D 3D 3U' L2 3D' 2U' 3L 3F2 2F' 2L 3R2 R' 3U L' 3L 3R' 3F' 2L2 3B U 3L2 3R D 2D 3D2 U2 2F' 3U2 3R' 2R2 F2 R2 3U2 B' 2R U B' 2D 2L' 3L 3R' F2 2D' 2B 3B2 2R2 2D2 3R' 2F2 U' 3B 3F' D' 2U2 2L2 D2 2U' U' L2 3B' 2R' 2B2 2U2 U

This round will end Monday the 14th

Wow, we got a lot more people this week, glad you could all join! Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Reprobate (May 8, 2012)

Slowly improving

Avg = 11:42.11

(12:00.41), (10:49.85), 11:57.64, 11:22.21, 11:46.49


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

Round 57
*Average of 5: 4:29.62*
1. (4:22.35) 
2. 4:31.28 
3. 4:28.30 
4. 4:29.28 
5. (4:43.43) 

Shockingly consistent


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 12, 2012)

Round 57
Average: 3:56.60

(4:23.99), 4:10.48, 3:40.24, (3:31.87), 3:59.07

Yay, sub-4


----------



## mycube (May 12, 2012)

(3:42.69) 3:41.19 3:31.77 3:38.55 (3:06.09) = 3:37.17
single PB


----------



## asportking (May 15, 2012)

Round 57 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:37.17
2nd: _Ninja Storm_- 3:56.60
3rd: _Skullush_- 4:29.62
4th: _Reprobate_- 11:42.11
Round 58 Scrambles​
1. 2F 2R' D' 2D2 3D2 3U' U' B 3R' R 2D' B2 3B' F R2 B' D 2L' D2 2U U' 2B F' 3U 2R 3B2 3U' B 3L' 3R B' 3R' 3B' 2F2 D' 3D2 L' 3R' 2F2 3L 3U B' 2U2 2L2 2R' R 2D2 U' 2F2 3R2 R 3B 3F' 2F2 3R' 3D 3L2 R F2 3L 2D' 2L' 3B' 2D R 2D' 2L2 B' 3B2 R' 3U2 2B D 2F2 2R2 3D' 3L2 B2 3B F	

2. 2D 3U2 3B2 2F2 F' D 3R' U 2L 2B' D' B' 3B2 3F2 3D' 2L' 3D 3L2 3U' 2L2 3R' R2 3B' 2F' U 2F2 L2 2L2 3L2 3U2 3B' 3U R2 3D U' 3L' 2B 2L 2R' 3B' D U' 2F 2L' B' 2U U2 B' 3D2 2B' 3F2 2U' U' F 3D2 2L R 2B2 D 3D' 3U 2B' 2L' 2B 3B2 F 3D' 3U' U2 L' D' 2R2 2F2 R 3D' 3F2 2U2 U L 3L2	

3. 3L D' 2D 2F2 2L' 3U' 2U 3L 3R2 3F 2U2 3F 2F2 2L2 2R 3B D2 2F 3U2 3B2 2U B 2B' R' 3F2 2F' F' R' 3F 3D 3L R D 2L 3L2 2U F U' F2 2D2 3U 2L 3U2 B' 2B2 2F 2U' 3R2 3F 2L 2D' 2F2 2L' 3L' 2U' 2L2 3R' 2R D2 2L' 2R2 U2 2R' 2U2 L' 2B2 3B 3F' F2 D 2D2 2U' 2R' U 2R' 2D L' 2R2 B' 3F'	

4. 2D2 F2 U' 2R2 3D L R' 2D' 3L 3D2 3F 2F 3D U 3B2 L2 3D 3U' 3R2 R2 3B' 3L2 2R 2U2 3F' 2D2 2U' B' 2B' U' B 3L 3F' F 2L D2 U F 2R2 3U2 2R' 3D2 U 2B U2 R 3U' 3F 2R2 2D' 3F 
2F' 2D2 U2 B 3U' 3L 2U 2R' 3F' 3L2 3R2 R 3D' U' 2B2 D' 2D' 3U' F2 L2 F R 2B2 2F2 2L2 3U' B' 3D R	

5. 3B 2F 2L 2R2 D2 U' R2 2U L2 2B2 3R 2D' U' 2L' 3L' D' 2D 3L' 3F2 2D2 3L 3D' 2B2 2U 3B2 3D' 3U 2B 3B' F' 2D' 3R2 2F D' 2B' D2 2U2 2F 2D' 2B2 2F 3D2 2B 2D 3L U 3L' F2 3L2 3B2 3F 2F' L2 2D2 R 2B' F2 2R' U2 3L' 2R D' 3L 3F2 F 2L R 2U 3R2 3D 3L2 D2 U2 L' R 2F2 D' 2U' 3F' 2L'

This round will end Monday the 21st

Good job! I've slowly been working up the courage to start this race myself, and I think I might be able to start this week. As always, (I imagine this phrase is getting kind of old by now) good luck!


----------



## mycube (May 15, 2012)

3:29.52 (3:23.02) 3:44.36 (3:44.68) 3:36.38 = 3:36.75


----------



## Reprobate (May 16, 2012)

Avg = 11:23.09

11:45.43, (12:41.49), (10:04.37), 11:03.23, 11:20.61


----------



## Skullush (May 16, 2012)

Round 58
*Average of 5: 4:17.80*
1. 4:27.65 
2. 3:59.84 
3. 4:25.92 
4. (3:53.82) 
5. (4:40.90)


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 17, 2012)

Round 58: Sub-3

3:45.67, (3:44.75), (3:57.75), 3:53.24, 3:47.04 = 3:48.65

Getting better


----------



## asportking (May 22, 2012)

Round 58 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:36.75
2nd: _Ninja Storm_- 3:48.65
3rd: _Skullush_- 4:17.80
4th: _Reprobate_- 11:20.61

Round 59 Scrambles​
1. 2D' U 3F' 2F 3L2 R2 3B2 L' 2L 3L 3F 3D B2 2D' 2F F2 3L' U 3B2 R' B' 2B 2D' 2B' 2D2 3R2 D2 B' 3R2 3F 2D' 3L2 B2 3B2 3F2 U2 B2 2L 2U' 3R2 R2 2D2 B' 3L 3U' 2U 3F F2 R2 B 3B2 3L R 3F' 2R' 2D' B2 2D 3L 3B' F 2U' 3B2 D' B 3R2 3B' 2F 3R' 3U 3F 3U' 2U2 2F2 3U B 2B2 3F' F 3R	

2. 3U L F2 L' 2U2 F 3D 2U2 U' 3L2 B' 2F 2L2 2F 2D' B' 3L 3U 2U' 2R2 R2 2B2 2R 2F2 F 3D 3B2 L2 3L' D' 2U 3L2 2F F L2 3B2 F2 3U' R2 3F' 2U' 2L2 3R' R2 D 3U L2 3R' 2R2 2F L' 3L 2D 2F2 L2 3B2 2D2 2U' 2L' 3L2 F' 2L2 3L 3U2 U 3B2 3R2 2U L2 3L2 3U L2 D' 2D2 3U2 U L' 3F2 3U 2L'	

3. D2 3D2 3R 2F D2 2L U' 3B2 2R2 2B U2 2B' L F 3U' 2U' 3L2 U' 2F' 2U B 2R2 U 2F 2U B' 2B 2F' F L2 3R2 B 2U2 F' D' 2D 3U 2F2 2U' 3L2 2R' 2D 3L2 D' 3D 3U' 2U2 3F U' R B' 2F2 D' 2R2 3B 3F 2F2 2L2 3L2 2D2 2F2 2D2 2B 3F2 2D' 3U' 2L' 3L 3R' D2 3L R2 2B2 3R 3D2 2R' 2F 2D2 3F' 2L'	

4. 3R' 2R2 2U' B 2B2 2F' 3L 3B L2 2D2 3D 3U' U2 3L2 3F2 2F F L2 2L2 3L 2F 2U' 2B' L2 3D2 2R B 2B D2 3L2 D' 3D' F 3U' 3F L R2 3U 2L' 2B U' L2 3B2 2L2 2R' 2B2 3R2 2B2 3U U 2B2 3F 3D' 3B 2U 3R' B' 3D U L 3L' 2R' R D2 2D 3B' U' 3B2 L2 3D' F' 2U2 U2 3L U' 2F' F2 3D2 3U' U	

5. B' U' 2F' 3D L2 2L 3B 2D2 3F 2R2 D2 L' 2L2 D' 2U L 2D' 3L' 3R2 2D2 2U L' F 3R' 3D2 3U2 B2 3B 3R' 2B' 2U' 2F' 3R2 B' 2L' 3L' 2R 2B R' 3U U2 3R 2R R2 2B2 3R F2 2D 3R2 R' 2U 2L2 B 2D' 2R2 2D 2F2 3D2 R' 2F 2R2 2B' 3B2 U2 3B 3L' 3R2 3B' D2 2D' 2B' 3B2 2F' F' 2L' U' 2B' L 3F F'

This round will end Monday the 28th

Wait...I said I was going to participate this round?



asportking said:


> I've slowly been working up the courage to start this race myself, and I think I might be able to start this week.



Crap.

Ah well, good luck to everybody this week!


----------



## mycube (May 23, 2012)

asportking said:


> Wait...I said I was going to participate this round?
> 
> 
> 
> Crap.


do it this week 

3:36.75 3:37.08 3:38.71 (3:40.19) (3:35.72) = 3:37.51


----------



## Reprobate (May 23, 2012)

9:41.43, (11:19.80), 9:48.57, (9:38.53), 10:28.12 = *9:59.37*


----------



## Skullush (May 23, 2012)

Round 59
*Average of 5: 4:35.98*
1. (4:32.37) 
2. 4:32.82 
3. (4:40.92) 
4. 4:40.01 
5. 4:35.12 

I don't know what scrambler you're using, but I'm seeing things like this...


> 3B2 3F2


----------



## asportking (May 29, 2012)

Round 59 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:37.51 
2nd: _Skullush_- 4:35.98 
3rd: _Reprobate_- 9:59.37 

Round 60 Scrambles​
1. 2F' L' F 2U' B' 2R 3B2 3F2 L2 B2 D2 U' 3B' L2 3L B 2B2 3B2 3F' U' 2B' 3B 3R' D 3D 3R 2B2 3B' 2F' L2 2D2 B' 2F2 R2 2F' 2L' D2 2U' 3F D' F' 3U2 2R2 R2 3F 3R2 F2 2D 3R' U2 2B2 3F2 F2 L' 3F' 2U' 2F' U2 B' D L2 2B 3B2 3F2 3D2 F' 2U2 3L2 B2 L' 3L R B2 3R2 3F' 3L2 3U2 3B2 3F' U' 

2. 2B2 3D U' L2 3D2 2R2 3D 3L 2F 3D' U' 2L' F 3U2 2B 3D' 3L' 3R2 2R B2 3F2 2F F 2D B' L B' 2F2 D' 3U R2 3F 2F' R' 2B 2D 3R' 3U2 3R2 2B' D2 L2 2L B 3F' D' B' 2U2 B2 2F 3R 2R2 R 3D' 2B 3B2 3R 3D2 2R 2B 3R2 3F' 3U U F 2R' R' D' 3D2 3R D' 2L' 3D F' 2L2 B2 3B 2F' 2R2 D 

3. D 2D 2R D' 3U2 U 3R2 F D 2D 3F 2F 3R F 3U' F R D2 3F 3L R2 2B2 3D' 2U2 3F2 R' 2F' R2 D' 3R2 3B' 3R' B' 3U 3F2 D' U' B2 3L 3R B 2D' 3L 2B 2L R2 3D' 3R2 D2 3F' U' 3F2 3L' R' D2 3U 3B2 D R B 3F 3L' 3U' R' 2D2 2L2 U' B 3B 3D' 3F2 2F' L 3R' 2R' B 3L2 R' B2 D 

4. 3U 2U F' 3U' 3R' 3B2 2L' U' 2L 2R R2 2B' 2L' 2U' 2B2 2L2 3L 2R2 3F2 F D' U2 2F2 U2 2F 2D2 R2 2B' 2F2 3U2 B' 3R' 3D2 3U2 2R2 3U B' F' U2 F 2U' L2 3R' 2D2 U L 2D L2 2U B' 3D' 2U R2 2F' L 2L D2 B' 2R R2 B2 3D 3U B2 F2 3L2 2B' 2L' R' 2U2 B2 2L 3L D 3B2 3D' 3L2 2F' L 2D2 

5. 2B2 U2 2F 3L 3B' 3F 3L2 3B2 3F F2 3L D 3U' 2U2 3R F' 2R' F' D2 2U 3L2 F' R2 3B2 3R2 3U 3B2 U2 2F D' 2B' 3F2 3D L2 D' 3F2 2F2 F' D' L' 2D R2 2F2 3L 2F2 R' 2U' 3F2 D' 2R' R2 2B 2F' D2 3L' B2 3R2 3U2 2U F2 L' R 2B R' B' D 2B R 3U 2B 2D 3U' U 3R2 2U 2F' R2 U B L' 

This round will end Monday the 11th 

I'm not going to be able to post the results next Monday, so unless mycube would like to do the results again (if you do, I really appreciate it), this round is going to be two weeks long. Good luck!



Skullush said:


> I don't know what scrambler you're using, but I'm seeing things like this...



That's odd, I thought I fixed that problem. I'll try using a different scrambler, but if you see that again, you can just interpret it a x2 (likewise, if you see a 3U2 2D2, you can just do a y2).


----------



## mycube (May 29, 2012)

I'll do it if I don't forget it 

3:30.53 3:25.50 3:26.91 (3:35.15) (3:21.86) = 3:27.65


----------



## Reprobate (May 29, 2012)

Round 60

Avg = 9:28.79

9:37.67, (10:07.06), 9:45.37, 9:03.33, (8:59.34)


----------



## Skullush (May 31, 2012)

Round 60
*Average of 5: 4:41.73*
1. (5:00.00) 
2. 4:28.24 
3. 4:49.21 
4. 4:47.74 
5. (4:01.25)


----------



## henkka (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 60

avg *7:18,85 * 

7:22,54
7:24,55 
(6:45,93) 
(7:42,68) 
7:09,45


----------



## mycube (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 60 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:27.65 
2nd: _Skullush_- 4:41.73
3rd: _henkka_- 7:18.85
4th: _Reprobate_- 9:28.79

Round 61 Scrambles​
1. D2 3U 2U' 2B 3F2 F2 L2 U' 2R U' 2B 3U 2L' 2B2 F' 3R' 2R' 2B' 2L 2D 2F 3R2 3F2 2L2 F' 2D2 U' 2B' L 2D2 B2 3R' 3F' 2U L 3F F' D' 3R' 2D R 3F 2F' 3U U2 3R' R 3U F' L 2D' L2 B' 2R 3U 2U2 L2 2U L' U2 R' U 2F2 2U2 2R' R2 U 3F' L' 3U'
2. U B 2B2 F2 2R2 2U' 2R2 2F R2 3F2 3R' B 2B 2F' 2L' 3U U 2L2 B' 3U R' 3F 2F2 F2 2D2 3U F' 2U L' 3R2 2D' 3U 2B' 2F2 R D2 F 2U L U' 2L F 2R R2 2D 2U2 3R2 3U2 2B' 3R' 2R U2 2F2 D' 2D L2 2U2 U2 2F 3U2 L R2 F2 2L 3R' 2U' 2L2 3F' R U
3. 3F2 2D2 F U' 3F2 U' 3F 2U F 3U U 3R 3U' 3F2 L2 2L F' L2 3R' 2U 3R2 2R 2F' 3R2 D2 2B2 R D2 L 3R2 2R R 2D B' F' 2D2 L' B' 2B F' 2L 3R2 2R 2D2 3U' 2R F2 L2 3U' 2L2 2F' 3R' D U 2R' U2 3R U' 3F L 2D2 L' 2L' 2R 2F' F2 3U 2U2 2L2 R'
4. D' 3F' 2D2 3U2 R2 U B' R' 2F D 3U F2 2U' 2R2 2F2 3R' B 2F 3R 2F 3U2 B F2 2L' 2R' B' 2F' F2 2U2 U2 L 2R2 2D' 3U 2U2 2L 3F D' 2U 2B R' B' 2U2 L 2L2 U 2F 2R2 3F U L2 3U 3F' U 3F' 2R' 2F2 U2 2R2 2U2 L D2 B2 2B' L' 3F 2F' F' 3U B
5. 3U R D 2B' 2F' 2U L' F' 2U2 U2 2B' 2R2 3F2 L' 2B2 3U2 B 2B' D' 2D' L' 2L2 R' D 3U R D 2L' 3U 2R2 R2 2B L2 2R' D' 2F' 2D2 R 2B2 2D' 3U' 2U F' 3R 2B 2L 3R 2U2 F' R' 2D F L2 2F2 2U 2R D' 2L B2 3U2 U 3F' 3R2 2R2 R 2D' L' 2L2 2R 2D'

This round will end Monday the 11th

I hope everything is ok


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 61
*Avg = 9:19.71*

9:28.69, (9:39.88), 9:35.97, (8:21.34), 8:54.48


----------



## Skullush (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 61
*Average of 5: 4:33.82*
1. (5:50.36) 
2. 4:51.27 
3. (4:12.18) 
4. 4:17.02 
5. 4:33.16


----------



## mycube (Jun 7, 2012)

(3:26.00) (3:17.80) 3:18.90 3:25.71 3:19.05 = 3:21.22
pb average


----------



## Jakube (Jun 7, 2012)

(3:19.81), 3:13.32, 3:13.22, (2:37.18), 3:03.06 = 3:09.87

WTF single!!! PB + PB average


----------



## henkka (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 61

avg *7:12,89*

7:14.25 
(6:51.11)
7:12.64
7:11.79 
(7:22.17)

PB avg


----------



## asportking (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 61 Results​
1st: _Jakube_- 3:09.87
2nd: _mycube_- 3:21.22
3rd: _Skullush_- 4:33.82
4th: _henkka_- 7:12.89 
5th: _Reprobate_- 9:19.71

Round 62 Scrambles​
1. 2D2 F' 2U B U' 3B D2 2D2 3F' R 3U2 2B' 3F 2D U 2F R 2B' F' U2 2L' 3B' 3L' 3R2 2B2 D' L 3R2 F 2L' D' 3B2 2F 3D 2F2 3L2 3R2 R2 3U L 3R' R2 U2 2L 3F 2D' F' 2U' B2 3F' D' 2U' 2R2 2U B 2B' L' 3F F' 3U B2 3F 2F' 3D2 3F' L' 2L 3D2 R' 3B' 3L' 3B2 2R 3D 3B F' L' 3R' U' R2	

2. 3R2 R 3D 2B' 2L' 3F U' 3R B2 2B 2F2 D' 3U' 2L' B2 2B2 R' 3F' L' 3L' 2F 2L' D2 3D L2 D U' 3L' 3B' 3D' L' 3U U' L2 2R D 3U2 B2 2F 3L' U2 2B F' 2R' R' B2 3B2 2F 3L' 3B2 D2 2D2 U2 3B2 3U 3F2 D2 2D2 R2 D2 2U2 L F2 3R 3U' U B' R 2D2 3U2 3B2 2L 3B2 3R2 3U2 3L' 3F' U 2L 2B'	

3. 2L2 U2 2F 2L' B' 3L2 2F' F2 U F' L' 3L B' 3R' 3F2 D' 3B' 2U' 3R2 D2 2D' 3R B' D2 3B' 2F R' 3D2 2U2 2R2 3F2 D2 3R 3D 2L' 3L' 3R2 3D' U L 2B 3B 2F 2D' 2B' 2U 2B2 3F2 F2 3R2 3D B' 2R' 3U2 U' 3R' 3F 3L2 3F' D2 2D2 3D' 3U 3L2 D' 3L' 3R R' 3D2 3F' 3U' U2 2B' U2 3L2 D 2D' 3U F' 2R'	

4. 2L' B' 2F' 2R' 3U 2R' R' 3D2 L' 3R2 F' 2U2 L' 2R2 2D' R' 3U2 R' 3D' 2R2 2B' D' 2U' 3B2 2D' 3U 2L' B2 3F2 3U' 2L2 3F2 2F 3R2 R 3U2 3F2 3L2 B' 3F2 2F' 2D 3F U2 L2 2L' R2 3U2 L' 2L' 2F 3D' 2L' 2R' 2U2 U 3F' 2F' 2U2 3F2 2F2 D2 2B F L2 R' F' U R' 3F2 3R2 U2 2L' 3L' D' 2U 3B' D2 3U L2	

5. 2F F 2D 2B2 3F' L' 2L' D2 2F U' 3B' 2L D' F' 2L 2B' 2F2 D' L2 3R 3F' 3L2 R 2D2 3D' B2 D2 3D2 3R2 3D U R' 3F' 3L 3R2 3F2 3L' 2U2 3F U' 2B' 3R 3F R2 D2 2F2 2R' U2 2B' R' F' 2U' B 3B' 2L 2D 2R F' 3U' 3B' 3L 3U' B 3L' 2F' D2 U' 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' 2D' B D 3U2 2U U2 3B2 2F' 2R

This round will end Monday the 25th 

Sorry about the lateness, I've been really busy during the summer. Mycube, thanks a lot for doing it last week! I'm going to be gone for the next two weeks (apologies about my frequent absences) so if you'd like to do it again, that would be really nice. If you don't want to, that's fine, I'll post the results when I get back. Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Jun 13, 2012)

asportking said:


> Mycube, thanks a lot for doing it last week! I'm going to be gone for the next two weeks (apologies about my frequent absences) so if you'd like to do it again, that would be really nice. If you don't want to, that's fine, I'll post the results when I get back. Good luck!


No problem and I'll do it everytime again you don't have the time for it  So next week, too. Do you do the results the week after next week or should I do them, too? 

This round will end Monday the 18th


----------



## mycube (Jun 13, 2012)

3:28.80 3:27.58 (3:29.05) 3:24.44 (3:21.96) = 3:26.94


----------



## mycube (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 62 Results​
1st and last: _mycube_- 3:26.94

Round 63 Scrambles​
1. R 3U 2F 2U' L D 3U' 2B2 2U2 2B' D' B' 2B2 3R' R2 2U2 U2 B 2D 2B L' 3R 2D 2L' 2U' 2R2 B' F2 L 2B' F D2 2D 2B' 2L 2R B' 2B 3F2 2F L' R' D2 3U2 L 2B2 D 2D2 2L R' 2D2 2U' 3F2 D2 3R' 2D' L 2D B2 3F 3R B D' 2R B' 3F2 2D2 2L2 3U' 3R2
2. 2L' 2D2 3R' B' 3F 2R' B2 3F 2F2 F' 3U' 3F' 3U' 3F' 2U' 2R2 3U2 R F 2L D 3F 2F2 L' 2B2 2U2 2R' D 2D' U2 B' 2L' 2B2 3R' 2D' 2F' 2U2 U2 2R' D L' U2 B2 L 3F' R D' L2 2B 2D2 L' 2D' 2B 2L R2 2B2 L 2U 3F U' 2L' 2R D2 B 3F2 2U2 B2 2D2 U2 2L'
3. 2L' 2R' 2F 2D' B R' B' D 2D B D' 2F D2 3U L2 2L 3F 3U2 2R' D2 3F2 2U2 L' 3R' F' 2U B2 2B' 2L2 2R B F2 3U 3F L R 2D' 3F' 2L 2D 2F 3U2 2B R 2D2 2U2 2L 2U 2F2 F U' 3F F 3U2 2U2 U' 2F 3R' 2R2 2D' 3U 2U2 U' L' 3U2 3R2 2R' 3F2 2F' L'
4. 2B' F U F 3R2 R2 B2 U' 3R 3F2 3U 2L' D 2B2 3F2 D2 B 2R 3F' D U' 3F' D2 2D 2U' U 2R' 3F' 3U U R 3U2 L 3U 2B' L' 2L' R D' 2U B 2R2 3F' 2U2 2F 2D F' 2D2 2L 2R' D' U2 B D2 3U2 U 2F2 F' D' 3U 2U2 B' F' 3U 2L 2R' 2U2 2R2 F' 2L2
5. D' 2U2 2B2 3F2 2L' 3U2 3R2 D2 U' 2L' 3R' B' 2R2 D' F 3U 2L2 B 2B2 2L2 2U' 3F2 2F L R2 2U2 L2 D2 2U L 2D2 U B L2 U2 L R2 2F 3U' 3R2 U' 2L2 B' U B 3F 2U L' 2L' 2R 3U2 F' L' 2F' L B' 2B' R 2F' 2R' F' 2L' 3R 2D2 3U U2 B 2U U B2

This round will end Monday the 25th

looks like I was the only one who joined..


----------



## mycube (Jun 21, 2012)

3:19.00 3:25.21 (3:14.50) (3:28.61) 3:21.52 = 3:21.91


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2012)

It seemed lonely in here.

Race to sub 2 (0/3)

*2:28.70*
2:32.01, 2:21.72, 2:45.24, 2:22.34, 2:31.74

Yea! PB single and average of 5!


----------



## mycube (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 63 Results​
1st: _emolover_ - 2:28.70
2nd: _mycube_- 3:26.94

Round 64 Scrambles​1. B2 2B' F L' 2D2 U2 R' F2 2L 2B F 2U2 3F 2L2 2F' F' 2D' U R 2D' 3U U 3R 2D 2B 2D 3F2 2L2 R2 2F 3U 2L' 3F F2 D2 U' B 2B 2F' 3R2 3F2 U' 3R R2 D' 2D 2R2 3F2 F R' 3U' 2L B2 L2 D2 L2 3R' R 2D2 U' 3R' R2 3U B F L 3R U2 2L2 3F2
2. 3F2 2L' B 2L2 3R' 2D 2U' 3F' 2D 2L' 3R2 2B 3F2 3R D' 2F2 L 2R 2B2 U L' 2L' 3R' U2 2F' D2 2D 2U' U 2F2 2U 2L2 B 2D' 2U2 2B2 2U2 3F 2F' F2 3R2 U' 2L' 2D' R' 3U' B2 2B 3F2 U' 2L' R D2 2D 3U 2U' L' 3F F2 3R2 R 3F2 L 3R D' 3U 2F' 3U U2 R'
3. 2L 3U B 2B2 3F' 2L 3R' 2B2 2U' B 2D L' 2U2 3R2 U2 3R2 3F 2U2 B 2B' U' 2B 3F 2F2 R2 2B' F' U F' 2R2 F 3U L2 D2 B2 3F' 2F2 2R2 D2 L' 2R R2 2B 2L2 D' 2R' 3U 2B 3U 2R R' U 2B' 2F' F 2L2 3F' 2F F' 3U2 U' L 3R' 2R' R' D' 2U 2F2 3U2 2R'
4. 2B R2 D L' B' 2U' B 3F' 3U 3R' R2 3F' L2 2L 3F2 L F2 2U2 2R2 R2 3F' 2L2 2R' U L F' 3R 2R R2 3F2 2U2 U' B2 F2 D2 2R2 D' 2R2 3U2 R 2B 2F 2U' F D2 3U2 2U' 3F2 U 2R' D2 3U' 2L' 3U' 2U' 2B 2L R B 2B2 2D 3U' R D 2D2 3U2 2B' 2D L2 2D
5. F 3U' B 2B R' B2 F L 3F 2R' 2B' 3R 2B U2 2F' 2L 3U' B' 2R R' 2D 2F2 3U2 L2 3R R2 B 2F2 L' U B2 3F 2F' D2 2D2 3U2 R2 2U2 2L' 3F' R2 U' B 2U F' 2U' F 2R' 2F R 2F 3R D 3U' L' 2L' 2D' 3F' F' 2D' 3U' B2 L2 3R 2B 2L B2 2B 3F' U

This round will end Monday the 2th

nice that im not alone this round


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 64
Race to sub 3 (0/3)
Average: 3:28.48

(3:35.21), 3:26.79, 3:26.34, 3:32.32, (3:24.69)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

Sub-3

3:37.25

(3:48.67), (3:15.68), 3:27.40, 3:16.01, 3:38.33

Eh, that counting 3:38 screwed it over.


----------



## mycube (Jul 1, 2012)

3:20.00 3:15.55 3:27.43 3:22.93 3:17.15 = 3:20.03


----------



## asportking (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 64 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:20.03
2nd: _Unnoticed_- 3:28.48
3rd: _Ninja Storm_- 3:37.25

Round 65 Scrambles​
1. 3R' R2 2U 2L2 3B2 F2 U' 3R' 3F2 D' 2D2 3R 3D2 3U' 2U' B U' 2B U 3F D 2D2 2R D 3D L2 3L 2R' R2 2U B2 3B2 3L' 3U' 2B2 2F 3L' 3B2 2R' U2 F D2 3L2 2U 2R' 3B2 D' 3B' 2L' B' L U2 2L' 2D2 3D2 U2 L2 3D2 U 3F' 2F2 D2 U 3L' 3B U' L2 3L' B2 F' 2L 3F F 3L2 2U2 L 3R' 2R R2 3F	

2. 2R 2D' 3D2 L 3R2 2R' 2D' L' 2R 2B' 3D' B2 2B 3B' 3D2 2U' 2L2 3R2 2F U 3F2 2R2 2B' 3B 2F 2D' 3D2 2U 3B2 2R 3D2 2U' 2B2 3U' 3B' 3F2 2F F2 2L2 3R' D2 2D 2F' 2R' D' 3U' 3L2 B 2U2 3R2 2R2 2B' L2 3L' 3R' 2R2 2U 3B' 3D U B' 3U' 2F 2U U 2F 2D' F 3R R2 3D 2F' 2U2 R' B 3F2 2L D' 2F 2R'	

3. 3L' 3U2 U' 2F' 3L' 3B' 3R 3F2 3D' F U2 3B' 3L' 2F2 F2 2U2 R2 2U U L 3L2 U2 F 2D' 2B2 3F' 2L' 3B' 2L D 2D B2 U 2F2 2U' 2R 2F D2 2D U2 L 3R' 2R' 2D' L' 3L 3F F2 2R 3F D' 2U2 3B2 D2 2D2 2F' F 3R' R2 3F' 2F' L2 3D2 2L 3F' 2U' 3F 2U 3R' 3F2 3D' R2 D' 2U 3F' 2D2 3L2 3F2 3L F'	

4. 2B2 2F' F' 2L2 D 3U2 U2 3B' 3L D 3U' 3F' 2F2 L R U' L2 2L' F' 3R 2U 2F' 2L' 2R D 3D' 3U 2U' 2B' F U 2B 2D' U 3R2 3U' 2F 2R R 3U' B2 D2 L2 2L 3R 2R R' 3F 2F 3R 3F2 3L 3F' L 3B' F 2L 2D B2 U' 3L' D' 2B 2L' B 2B' U2 2L2 3U 3R2 B 2U2 L' B 2U R2 3U2 2U2 3B U	

5. U2 3F' 2D' 3B L R 3U2 R' 3U' F 2D' L2 2R 2F2 2D2 U B' 3B' 3F2 2F2 3R B2 L2 3L' U2 2L 3R D2 3B2 3L' 2D2 3B2 3R' 3F2 2F2 3L2 3B' 3F' F' 2D2 2U U 3L2 R' 2D2 2L 3L' 2D2 3D' U B2 F' U2 2L2 U 2F2 2L2 2D F 3L 2R 2D2 2B' 3B2 2F D 3D' 3L' U' 3R 2D2 2U2 2F 3R2 3B' F2 D 2U2 B2 2F2

This round will end Monday the 9th

Huge props to mycube for filling in for me. I really don't know how I'd be able to run this race if it wasn't for him. Good luck!


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 65

Average: 5:19.54*

5:08.04, 4:48.76, 5:05.22, 5:45.37, 5:50.24

number of times: 5/5
best time: 4:48.76
worst time: 5:50.24

current avg5: 5:19.54 (σ = 22.41)
best avg5: 5:19.54 (σ = 22.41)

session avg: 5:19.54 (σ = 22.41)
session mean: 5:19.53


----------



## mycube (Jul 5, 2012)

3:18.16 (3:14.61) 3:23.61 (3:24.46) 3:21.68 = 3:21.15


----------



## KCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

First average of 5 with my modded and restickered ss 6x6
solves:5 avg:3:55.70 best:3:42.15 worst:4:24.63 std:6.6%
3:42.15, 3:50.09, 3:58.19, 3:43.42, 4:24.63
That last solve was terrible.
One of these days i need to sit down and just do 6x6


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 65

3:30.00

(3:38.33), 3:28.53, (3:24.36), 3:29.76, 3:31.72

Dang it, not even sub-3:30 -_-


----------



## asportking (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 65 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:21.15
2nd: _Ninja Storm_- 3:30.00
3rd: _KCuber_- 3:55.70
4th: _Selkie_- 5:19.54

Round 66 Scrambles​
1. D2 U2 2R 2D' 3D 2L' 3R2 3B D' 3F2 2L' 2R R2 2D2 3U' 2L 3L' 2U' B D2 B 3B2 2F R2 D' 3D 2R' 3B2 D 2U2 3F' 3U 2U 3R D' 2D2 B2 2B 3L' 2F2 3R2 2F R D 3F2 2F 2L' R' 3D' F D' 2R B 2B' 3D2 3R R D2 2U' 2F' D2 U2 B D2 3D2 3F2 D' 3U2 2B 3B2 2U' 2L2 F 2U 3B2 3U' 2U' 2B2 2U F	

2. 2L2 3B 2F' F' 3U2 2U 3R2 3D2 3U 3F' D2 3U' U' L' 2U2 3L' B2 L2 R2 3D2 3F' L' 2F2 2L2 2F F2 3U 3R2 D' 2D2 3L2 3R R2 3D' L' F2 3U 2F2 U' 3L2 3R' 3F2 F2 3D' 3F2 3D2 L 2L' 3L' 3F' D 2B2 2L 3R' D L' 2F D B' 2F 3U2 R 3B' L 2F' R2 2F2 2D 2U' 3B 3F' 2D' 3D' 3U' L 2R2 2B' 2U2 3B2 3F2	

3. L2 3L2 3B L' 2L 3R' 2R2 R D2 3D' 3L 2B' D' U L' 3U U B 3B R' 2D' 3F 3R 2F 2U U B 2B2 3B' 3F D2 3D' 2B2 3L' 3R 2R 2U2 2L' B 2F2 F2 R2 2D' 3U' 3R' D2 3L 2D' 3B2 L 3F' F2 3R2 D L 2B2 D2 2B2 F' U2 2L 3R' 2F' L' 2U 2B L' 2B2 2L 3R' D 3F' F2 D' B' R B' 2L 3R 2D2	

4. L 3F2 3U2 3F2 R2 D 3F L 3B2 3F L 2L' 3B 2R2 3U2 3R2 2U 2F 3U 2U2 F 3R' 2U 3L2 3B2 3R' 3F' F' 3D' 3L' 3B 3D 2B U B' L 3R' F2 2L' U' B2 L 2B D2 3L2 3B 2D' 2L' 2R 3D2 3B D 3B' 3U2 2B' L D' 2B2 3U 3B2 3D' R' B2 2B2 2L' 3L D' L' F 2U 2F' 2L 2F 2D 2B' 2R2 2B 3B2 3F' 2D'	

5. 3B F' 3U 2U2 3F 3R' 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F 3D' L 2R2 R' B 2R' 3B' L 2R2 2F2 3R2 2R2 2B' 3L 2U R' 2D2 2U2 2R2 B' L2 2R' 3B U L U 3R' R2 B 2B' 3B 2D2 L2 2U' 3L2 2U' L D 3L 2R 3F' 3R 2D 2L' 3L 3D2 U' 3B' R 3U2 L' 2B2 3D' U' B2 3F' 3L R' 2B' R2 2U2 B' 3F F R' B 2D2 3D2 L 3D'

This round will end Monday the 30th

Yeah, this summer schedule is really screwed up. Sorry about that, but this _should_ be the last time I had to leave. Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Jul 20, 2012)

(3:18.11) (3:23.80) 3:21.09 3:20.41 3:22.83 = 3:21.44


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 21, 2012)

(3:16.89), 3:25.06, (3:41.46), 3:33.43, 3:19.96 = 3:26.15


----------



## asportking (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 66 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:21.44
2nd: _Ninja Storm_- 3:26.15

Round 67 Scrambles​
1. 2R' 2U2 2L' 2F2 3L 2R2 B 2B D2 F' 2L2 3R U2 L' R' 3D' 3R 2F' 2D2 2U' U' F2 U2 3R D' L' 3U2 F U2 3B' 3R 3D 2U 2B 3D2 B2 3D 2F 3L' U L 2U 3F F U2 2L 2B 3L2 3R2 2F' 2L 2F' F 3L2 2U L2 3B2 3R' 2B2 2D 3U2 L2 2B2 R' 2F' D' 2B' 3F2 2F 3U2 2L 3D2 B' 3D 2U' 2L2 D R' 3B' 2F2	

2. 2F 3L 3R2 R U' 2B' 2F' 3L 2D2 3U2 2U 3R2 3F' F 2L U' B' 2F2 3U2 L' 2R2 3D 3U' 3R U R' 2B 3R2 3F D' F' U' 2F2 2L' B 3R2 2F' 3U2 F' 3L' 3U 2L' 3B' L2 B2 3B 2U' B R2 F2 3U' L2 R 2F2 3R2 2D' B2 2B 3B 2F 2U2 3R' B2 F R 2F 2U' U2 3R 3F' 2F D2 3D2 L2 3R' 2R' B 3B' 2D' 3L2	

3. L' 3L' D' 2D2 2U' F2 3L F' L2 F' 3R2 2U U' 2F2 3L B 2L 2F L2 2F 2L 3B' 2R 3F' 2R' 2B2 L 3D 2F 2D' 3D 2U' 2L 2R 2F' 3L2 3D' 3R 2D2 3D2 2F2 3R B2 2L 3U' 3R' 3D' U2 2B' 2U 2B2 3R2 2R2 3U2 3B 3F2 D' 3U2 L2 B2 3B2 3F L U2 2F2 D2 L' 2B' 3B' 2F' F' D2 3R' 2D2 L' B L2 3L B 2B	

4. 2L2 2R2 2B' 2F' D2 2U2 2L' D' 2R' 3B F 2L' 3R2 D 3D2 B2 F' 2L D2 2D 2B' 3L' F2 3R' U 2F' 3R' 2F' 3D2 2F2 F U2 B' 3B' 2U' L 2R B2 3L 2B' 3F' F' R D 3F 3U2 3B 3U' 3R' R2 F L2 3L2 2R 2U2 R 2D' 2R2 3F 3R' 3B' 2F2 F 2L 2B' 2R' D' 3F' L' 2F2 2R R B2 2U' 2B' 2F' 2D 3U 2R' 3B2	

5. 3U2 3R' 3B2 2F 2R2 2U 2B2 3B' 2L2 3D 3L' F2 L R 3U 3F 2F' F2 L 2L2 3R2 2R 2D2 2L' 2D2 L' 2B2 2U 2F2 2D' 3B2 3L 3R' 3D2 2B 2F 2R 2D' 2R2 R 3U2 3F2 F2 3U' L' 3R2 D2 2B 2F2 L' 3L' 2U2 U2 2B' 3L2 3R F2 R2 2U2 2R 2B U 2L2 R 2B 3U' 3L' 2R2 R2 3U' 2F' 3R 2B2 3R 3D B' 3D2 B2 F' 3R

This round will end Monday the 13th

Wow, we're getting a lot more people this week. Good luck to y'all!


----------



## mycube (Aug 1, 2012)

3:14.97 3:21.83 3:17.91 3:14.90 3:19.50 = 3:17.46


----------



## KCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

3:18.00, 3:34.32, 3:18.91, 3:53.69, 3:11.82=3:23.74


----------



## Jakube (Aug 4, 2012)

2:48.01, (2:44.14), 3:04.47, 2:56.55, (5:39.30) = 2:56.34

PB-avg5 I think. 
Too bad, I had this two sup 2 times. On the 3rd solve I got confused, 5 last edges instead of 4. Last solve had a nasty pop. It took me 2:50 to solve the first center, could have been easily sub 3 without the pop.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 67

Average: 5:07.85
*
4:54.14, 4:13.95, 5:18.28, 5:20.17, 5:11.13

Wow pb single! Beating the old one by about 29 seconds!!

number of times: 5/5
best time: 4:13.95
worst time: 5:20.17

current avg5: 5:07.85 (σ = 12.40)
best avg5: 5:07.85 (σ = 12.40)

session avg: 5:07.85 (σ = 12.40)
session mean: 4:59.54


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 11, 2012)

4:40.16, 4:44.61, 4:32.71, 4:23.11, 4:33.52 = 4:35.46

not the best average not even a ggod single. ill be competing every second week in this now for a bit


----------



## asportking (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 67 Results​
1st: _Jakube_- 2:56.34
2nd: _mycube_- 3:17.46 
3rd: _KCuber_- 3:23.74
4th: _bryson azzopard_- 4:35.46
5th: _Selkie_- 5:07.87

Round 68 Scrambles​
1. B 2B 3R 2R 2F' 3U B2 3F' 2L 3L2 3R2 2R 2D2 F D 3U2 2F2 F2 3D' 3L2 2R 3D B2 F 3L2 F 3U' U' 3F 3D2 L2 3L 3R 2F2 2L' D' 2U2 2L2 B2 3F 3R' R' 2B' 3B F2 3R2 3D' 2F' D' B' 
R' F 3U2 F2 3D 2R2 R2 D 2D2 B' 3U 3B 3L2 U' L2 R' 3B' 3L' 2R' 2F2 2D2 B2 3D' 2U U 2F R' B 2D L2	

2. 3U2 3L R' D' 2L 3B' 2F2 2L' 3R 2R' 3D2 2F' U' F' D 3U' 2U 2R R2 2D2 F U 3B2 3L' 2R2 2B' 2F' 3R 2R' 2D 3L' 2R2 2B 3F' 2D 3D U2 3B D' B2 F 3D' 3B 2L2 2B' L 2L' F' 3D2 B 3B 2L 2D 3F U L2 R' D 3U U2 2B2 3D' 3U 2U L 3U' 3R' R B' 2D2 3B' 3R 3U 2B 3U2 3F' 2F F' 3R 2B'	

3. D' U' B2 2F 2L B' 2F 2R' D F2 3U2 3B2 3R2 3F U2 R2 B2 3B' 3F2 R2 3U 2U' B 3D 2L 2D B2 3B' R2 F' 2D' F2 U2 L 2R' R 2D 3L 2R 3B' 2L 3D' 3U L' 3B F 2U2 2B2 R' F2 2L 2F 3U' B2 3D 3U L2 B2 3U L' 3R' B F2 2L 3L' 2B2 D2 2R' D' 2D2 2R' 3U 2L' 3D' 3U' 3F2 R2 2U L' 2F	

4. 2U 2B F' 3U2 L2 3R2 3B' L 3L' 2D' 2U' 3B' R2 2F D' F' 3D' 2U2 U2 2L' 2R2 3D B' 2D2 2R' F2 L2 D2 2L 2U' 3L 3R' 2R2 R U2 F' 3R R 2F 2D F' 2R2 D' 2D U2 3B' D 2F2 2L' 3L2 2R' 2D' 2F 3L2 2R 3B2 2F D 2U2 2L2 B' 3B U2 2F' D 3D' 3L' 2R2 R 2F' U 3R 3B2 2F2 2D2 U' L2 3U2 2L 2F	

5. F2 3U2 U' 2L 3U' U 2L' 3D2 U2 B2 2F2 3L R2 2B R 2U2 L 2R2 2D U 2R2 2B2 3F2 L2 2L2 3R' U 2F2 2D' U 3R' 2U' 3B' 3L' F' 3L2 3D 3U2 B' 3F' 3D2 F' 2R' F2 D 3D 3R2 2F2 3R 2F' F' R2 2D 3U2 3B' 2L2 B 2F2 3L 2R 2D' 3U 3F R 2B2 R2 2B2 3B2 2D' 2U' U 3L 3R 2D 2F' 3U 2R2 R' D2 R2

This round will end Monday the 20th

Congrats to Jakube for getting a sub-3 average! This thread wasn't created as a "race to sub-X" kind of thread, but sub-3 is definitely a hard accomplishment to get, and even harder to maintain. Also, a warm welcome to bryson azzopard for joining us. Hope to see you in the next few months. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## mycube (Aug 14, 2012)

3:22.13 3:21.96 (3:22.90) 3:06.63 (3:06.61)
two nice singles


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 18, 2012)

4:17.33, 4:26.30, 4:16.71, (4:44.11), (4:03.56) = 4:20.11
i actually am going to try and do this every week now. the single should of been sub 4 but double parity :/


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

(3:08.44), 3:34.22, 3:44.61, 3:36.15, (3:51.02) = 3:38.33


----------



## asportking (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 68 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:16.91
2nd: _Ninja Storm_- 3:38.33
3rd: _bryson azzopard_- 4:20.11

Round 69 Scrambles​
1. 2B 3F' 2F2 R 2D 3F2 2F2 2D' 2U2 2L2 2R F' 2L2 F 2L' R' 3F2 2L' D 2R' 3F' 3R2 R2 3B2 2F' U' 3F2 2R' 2B 2L2 R2 3D2 B' 3B L R' B' F2 2L2 2U F D2 F2 D' U 3L D 3U' 2B L' 2L' 2R' U2 3R' 3D2 2B' 3F' 3R' 3U B2 3D2 U 3B 3L' 3B' 3F R2 3D 2B' R2 2U U' L 3L' F' 3D 2F2 2U 2B' 3R	

2. L' 3R2 2R 3U 2U 2B F' 3D2 3R' 2B L' 2L' R2 3B2 2R 2D2 2R U 2B' 2U L2 2L2 3U U' 3L R2 2F L' R' 3U2 3F' F2 2L B' D L2 2R2 3D2 B 2R B2 3B' 3U 3F2 R 2U2 2B2 D 3B R' B' 3B' D 3L2 R' 2U' 3R' B 3F' 2L2 F2 3U2 2U' 2B' 2F2 D 2D2 3D' 2U 2F2 F' 2U F2 3L2 2R' R' 2U2 B' 3U' 2U'	

3. 3R2 2F D' L' 3R2 3U 2L 3B' 2R 3F D' 3D2 B2 2D 2F2 D2 3L2 B' 3F 2F2 2U2 L2 3R' 2F F2 2L R2 2B2 3F F D 3D U R' 2U2 3B' L' 3L' U 3R2 2R' B 2R 3F 2D' 2L 3L2 U2 R2 2B2 2L 2F' 2L 2F L' 2F2 3D' B' 3R2 3F' F' 2U 2F F' L' 2R B2 D 2D 2U' 2B2 2U U2 3B' D U2 2F' 3L2 2B' F2	

4. 3D 2F 3R2 2D B 3D L 3R' F D' F' 2U U L' 2R' R2 B2 2B' U 3R' B2 3F U 3L B 2B' U 3R' 2R2 D' 2D B' 2B2 2L 3L 3R2 2D 3L' 2B' 3U 2U' 2L D2 R2 3D B2 F' 2R2 U2 2B' R 2B' 3B2 D B' 3R2 B 3B 3D2 2R' 2D U' F 3R' B2 3F2 2R D2 2B 3B 2R 2D' 3D 2U2 B L' 2L' 3U2 F' 2D'	

5. U2 2L R' D 3D2 3U2 3R2 2U 2F' 2L 3L 3B2 3L' 2R2 R 2B' 3U' L' B L2 B' 3B2 3R B' 3L 2B2 L' U 3F 2F' R' D2 2D' 3R B' 3B2 3L' F 3L 3R F D' 2D' U' 2L' 3L' 2U' U2 2R' 3F' F2 3U2 3R 2D2 B 3R 2U2 3L2 F' D' 3B' 3L' 2R 2D' 3U2 F2 D' 2B' 2F 3R D' 3R 3F2 R' U2 L D2 2D 3L' 3D2

This round will end Monday the 27th

Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Aug 21, 2012)

(3:15.15) (3:20.18) 3:20.08 3:15.78 3:20.16 = 3:18.67


----------



## KCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

2:56.85, 3:08.33, 2:59.65, 3:32.07, 3:06.16=3:04.71 
WTF how am i this good at 6x6?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 26, 2012)

5:52.32, 6:18.17, (6:23.92), 5:59.28, (5:44.20) = *6:03.26*


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Session Average: 4:12.40
σ: 13.86
Best Time: 3:59.41
Worst Time: 4:25.22
Individual Times:
3:59.66, (4:25.22), (3:59.41), 4:19.29, 4:18.26


----------



## asportking (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 69 Results​
1st: _KCuber_- 3:04.71
2nd: _mycube_- 3:18.67
3rd: _ZhanChi5_- 4:12.40
4th: _FaLoL_- 6:03.26

Round 70 Scrambles​
1. 3B 2L 2B F2 3U 2U F2 L' U B' 2B' F 2D2 3R2 3F' D2 U' F 2D 3U 3L2 2U' 3R R' B 3F2 2L2 3L' 2U U 2B' 3U 2B 2F2 2L2 3F' D' U L2 3R2 2R 2D 2B D' 3U' 3B2 F 3U 3B' 2F' 2U' F' 2D 2U2 3F 2F' L' 3L' 2D' 3U 3B 3D 3U' 3F 2D2 2L' F 2L2 3B U2 3F' L R 2F 3U' L2 B2 3B2 R2 2F'	

2. 3B 2R' D2 2D' 3D U L2 3L' 2R2 3D 2R' D' 3U R2 2D' 3R F U' F' 2D' B2 3D2 L2 D 2L' 3D2 3R 2B2 L2 2B' 3U' 3F L2 F 3D' 2U2 R2 2B 3D B2 F2 2L 2U L 3D 2L' F' 3D 2R 3U 3R' 2D' F' D2 3R2 U2 3B2 3F F 3L2 2F R 2B2 2L' D R' 3F' 2F2 3L' 3R R F2 U' 3B' 2L2 2D 3U R' 3D' F2	

3. 3R2 D 2D2 2U' 3F 3D' F' L2 3R 2R2 U' 2L2 U 2L2 2F' 3D' R2 3F D2 B' D' 2B2 2U2 2B2 3L' 3B' 3L' 3F L2 3R' 2R' R2 2D B2 2R B L 2D2 U2 2B 3L 2R' R 3B 2R' U' 3F2 D' 3B D2 U 3L' 3B 2F D2 2D 3U U' 3B' L 3F 2D2 3U2 2L' 2D 3R' 2R' U' 2F 2L' F2 L B 2B' F' D2 2L' U 2B2 2U'	

4. 2F2 F2 R' 3F F' 3U 2L' B2 2B' 3L' B' R2 2B 3U B 2D 3R2 2R2 2U' 3R B2 3B' L' D 2D R2 F' 3R 3U' U2 3L' R' 2F2 2L' 2D 3U2 2L2 3R' 2R' D B F 2U L 2D 3U' B2 R2 2F' L2 2D' B2 3B F' 3U2 3L2 B 2R2 B2 L' U 3B 3F 2D2 2U2 3L2 U 3L2 3R 3D 3U2 2B U' B2 2B2 2L2 3L2 3R 2R 3U2	

5. B2 3R2 U' 2L2 2F' 2L' D' 2D2 R2 2F' D' U L2 3F 3D2 3U L' F2 2R2 F2 3D' 2R 3D' F2 2L2 2B 3B 2F F2 3L2 R2 B 2D' L 3L D2 3D' 3U2 L' 3F' 2F' D F 3D B2 2U F 3L2 2B' F' 2D' L' B2 3R F' 3R2 2R2 R 2B2 2L2 3U 3R F L2 2R2 2U F2 3D2 2B' 2D 3B2 L2 2U F2 D2 2U L' 3B R2 3D2

This round will end Monday the 3rd

Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2012)

i think there went something wrong with the results


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2012)

3:15.31 (3:15.16) 3:17.94 3:16.88 (3:25.27) = 3:16.71


----------



## KCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

mycube said:


> i think there went something wrong with the results


Yeah i got a 3:04 not 3:16


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 31, 2012)

i dont have time to compete this week and same with last week sorry.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 2, 2012)

Round 70:

(4:55.25), 5:27.59, (6:00.19), 5:34.27, 5:23.77 = *5:28.54*

Single and Average PB !!


----------



## asportking (Sep 5, 2012)

Round 70 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:16.71
2nd: _FaLol_- 5:28.54

Round 71 Scrambles​
1. L2 3F' F' 2L U B' 2L 3B L 3B2 2L 3D' F 2R 3U2 B' 3L2 3F2 2F 2L 3D' U' 3L 2R2 U' 3B2 L' 3R' 3U' 2U2 3B2 2D2 2L 2R2 R' 3D2 3L 2R2 B' D L D2 2U 3L' 2D2 2R 3D L2 3R2 B F2 D2 2R' 2B2 F' D2 3R' 3B2 U' 2L 2U U' 3F 2L2 3L2 2B2 2F R2 B 2B F' 3D2 U2 R2 U 3B 3L2 B2 3R' B	

2. 3D' 3F 2U2 3F2 L' 2R2 U' 2F L2 2D 2U2 2R2 U' L' 3U B 3F' L2 2R' R2 2F2 R2 2F' 2D L 2B 2R2 R' B' 2D2 U2 3R' 3D' 2U' 2L' 3L' B2 D 2D U' 3B2 2F2 3D' F R 3U' 3R D 3D 2L2 3U 2U 2B' 2U2 F U' R2 F2 2R R' 2B 2D 3L2 3F U' 2L2 3R2 3D' B' L2 3D U2 R2 2B U' B2 3F' 2L U 2F	

3. L2 3U2 3L R' 2F 2U2 3F 2L2 3F2 L 3L2 B 3B' F2 3U2 2U L2 2D2 2U' U2 2R2 B' 3B2 L 3R2 3U' 2L 3L D2 3D2 2R2 2U' 3R 2B D 2D 3D 2B2 3U' B D' 2U2 2L' U2 3R2 3B2 D' 3D2 3U L2 3B2 F2 3R D 3U' U' F' 3L2 R' D 2U2 2R' 2D2 3F 3D2 2U 2B 3R' 2B2 3F' 3D' B2 2F U' R' F 3U' 2U2 3R2 3U	

4. 2B 2L 3B2 2D 3U' 3F D' 3U2 B' 2L2 2B2 F 2D2 U R' U2 3B2 D2 B2 3F' F2 3R2 F2 2L2 3R2 3B2 3L2 R2 3B2 3F 2R 2D 3U 2B2 D' 3D' 2F' F2 D 2U2 B 2B 3B' F2 2U 3F2 3D' 3F2 3L 3B 3D2 2F2 2D2 3U F' R2 B 2F 3L2 F2 L2 3L' 3B 2U 2R2 3B 3U U2 3L2 3D2 F' 2R2 3D2 L 3R' F2 L' 2L' 3U F'	

5. L D2 3U' 3B' 2L D' 3U' U' F D' L B2 3L' R 2D 2L 3L2 U' 2R 3U2 2U2 3B2 F R2 2D 3D' L 2D2 L' B 2F R' 2B' 3B 3D 2R' R 2F2 L R' D' 2D' 2U' 2L' 2F 2L2 2D2 3B' D2 2D2 3U' 2R' 3D' 2R B' 2B U' 2L2 F 2D B2 L' D' 3D2 2L' 3L 3U 2L 2R2 R' 2B 3D2 3L2 3U L2 2L 3L' 3R' 3F' F

This round will end Monday the 10th

Sorry about my lateness (again). School's started and it's been a bit hectic. Also, I fixed the results from last week; I don't know what I was thinking. Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Sep 6, 2012)

3:22.94 3:19.31 (3:13.11) 3:21.02 (3:25.52) = 3:21.09
bad.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 71

5:21.63, (4:29.40), 5:06.90, 5:20.47, (6:17.79) = *5:16.33*

Single and Average PB !!


----------



## asportking (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 71 Results​
1st: _FaLol_- 3:16.33
2nd: _mycube_- 5:21.509

Round 72 Scrambles​
1. 3L 3D' 2L2 3U 3F' 3L2 D2 3U2 2U2 2L 3L U' 2R2 D' 2L' 2D' 3U' U L' D2 3U2 2R2 3B F2 D U 3L2 2B 3R2 U' 2B U' 2L 2D' 3B2 F2 U2 2L 3L2 2D F D2 2B' 3F 3R2 D2 3D 3B' 3L' 2D 2F' 2L' 3B 3F 2L 3L' F2 2D' R' 2U' 2B' 3R 2R' 2D' 3B2 L2 3R2 3D' B' L2 2D' R2 3D 3R2 R2 B D2 U B2 2B'	

2. 2R' R 3U 2L' F2 3U' L' D2 3R 2F' R2 3F' 2F' D 2U' 2B' U' 3R2 D U' 3L' D' 2L' 2B' F 3R B' 3U' U L2 3L 3R2 D 2D2 U2 3L2 2R2 3D 3U2 2U U' 3L' 2D R' 3B2 3F' R' 2D2 3R' B2 F' 3D2 2L' 2B2 D 2U 2F R' 2D 3L 2R' D2 2D' 3L' 3D2 2R2 U' 2F 2R' 2F2 3L2 3U' R2 3D2 L 2L U 3L2 2D' 2R'	

3. 2B2 D2 3U' 3L2 3B 2F2 2R2 R' 2D B' 3B' D 2R B 2F' 3D L2 3L2 B 2B F' 3U' 2L2 2D' 3L' D2 U' 3L2 3F' R D' B' 2F2 L' 3L2 2R2 D' R2 3D 3U2 2U B' 2D 3D2 3F' 2D2 2F2 2U' B R' U' 3F' 2D2 B2 F L2 3L F' U' 3L R2 3F2 D2 2U 2L2 B' L' 3R' 3B2 2R' 2U' L 2U R' D' 3L' R' B 3F2 3R'	

4. 3F2 U2 3B 3R' 2U' 2F2 D 3U F2 L' 2L 3R2 3U2 2L2 3U B 2B2 3B' D2 U R2 D2 2D 3U 2U2 F' D 2D' 3U' U F2 U 3L 2R F2 3L 3U' 2L' 3R R' U2 2F 3L2 3R' 2R 2B R2 3U' F' 2L2 F D 2L' 3R2 U2 3L2 3R 2R' R D2 B' 3L 2U2 2B 3U' 2L2 2B 3B D2 2D 3D' U2 B2 2F' 3R' 2B' 3F 3R2 U2 B2	

5. 3D2 2B' 3B' 2U2 R2 3D 2B2 2D2 U2 L 2R D 2B' 3U2 U 3B' 2R2 D B2 2L' 2R2 F2 U 2L' 3L' 2U2 L R' 2D' 2B' 2D2 L2 2F D 3F 2R2 2D 3B' 3F F2 U L' R 2D2 3D 2F F 2D2 2U2 3L' 3U2 R' D' 2U' 2B2 2R2 R2 D B2 R2 2D' 2F' L 3U F2 L 3D2 2B' 2L2 3L 3F 2D2 3B 3D' 2B 3L B' L' 2D 2F'

This round will end Monday the 17th

Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Sep 11, 2012)

you failed the usernames


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 11, 2012)

mycube said:


> you failed the usernames



WOW, PB improved by 2min, he just changed 3 and 5


----------



## mycube (Sep 12, 2012)

3:15.81 (3:17.15) (3:04.66) 3:09.43 3:16.65 = 3:13.96


----------



## asportking (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 72 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:13:96

Round 73 Scrambles​
1. 2U 2B' 3F' 2U' B' 2B F2 2L' F2 3D' 3B2 L 2D 3B 2F' 3R' 2U2 3R2 3B' F L D 2D2 2L2 3L 2U' U2 3F 2D 2U 2B 3L 2B2 L2 3L2 R 3B2 2U L2 2L' 2D 3D2 3L' 2B2 3L' B2 F2 3U2 U 2R' 2B 2R 2U 3B' 3U 3R2 R 2F2 3R 2D' F2 3R' 3F 2R' F' 3R 2R' 3D' R2 3F 3R 2R2 R 3F' 3D2 F2 D2 2L' B 3B	

2. B2 3B2 2F' F U2 2B' 2L2 2D2 3B' 3F2 3L2 B' 2F' 2L' 2B 3B' L' 2U' 2L 3R B 3F2 2R 3B 2F R2 3F D2 2L 2R' 2U 3B' 3U 2L2 D' L2 3D B2 3L' R2 B' 2B 2F 2L R2 2B2 2F 2D 3L2 R' 2D 2B 3F2 2D 2B' 2F2 3U2 2L 3R' 2D' 3U' U' 3L 2B U2 2F' 3R 3B2 3F' 2F2 3R' D' B F' 3R' B2 D 3D2 2L2 F'	

3. B L2 2D 3L B' 2B' 3B2 3F2 2R' F' D2 3D' R2 2U L' 3F 2D 3D' 3U2 2U2 3B' 3U' L2 3B2 2F 3U' U2 2B' L 2D2 3D' 3U' 2U' 3F2 3D 2U 3F' 2U2 3F' 3L 3D' 3U' 2U 3L2 F 2R2 3B' 2D2 2B2 3D 2L2 R' D2 2L2 F' 3L' U' 3F' U 2L2 3R2 2F2 U2 3F2 F2 2D2 3B' 2U' 2R2 F 2D' 2B' D' 3D' U 3L2 3B F' 2R 3D'	

4. 3B2 3D2 2F' 3U B' 3U' B2 2F D2 3D' 2U' 2B' L2 D2 2U2 3L 3R 2U2 3L2 3B 2F2 R' 2F2 3U 2B2 D2 3U 2U R2 U2 3L2 2R R2 3U L 2U2 R2 3D2 3B2 L 2R2 R2 3D' 3U2 B U' 2F2 2L2 B F D B2 2D 3B 3F2 R2 3D2 3U' 2L 3L' R 2B2 3L' 2B 3B' F R' 3F2 3L' 2B' 2R' D2 L F2 2R U2 R 3U 3L' 2F	

5. 3B2 F' R2 B 3B' F2 D 3U' 2U 3L' 3R2 3D' 2R2 R' B 2B 3F 2F2 F L B2 2L2 2D2 3L' D' 3D 3U L' 3L2 B2 3B 3R' 2U2 U' 2F' 2L2 2B2 3D' B 2B 2R 2U2 3L' F2 R D2 2D 2U' U 3R2 R' 3D U' F' 3R R2 D 3F D' 3R F 2D 2L2 3F2 3L2 3B 2U2 2L' 2R2 R D2 3D 2B' 3U 3B 2R2 R2 B2 2F' 3R

This round will end Monday the 24th

Sorry about the usernames mycube. I looked at it today and I literally have no idea what I was thinking. Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Sep 19, 2012)

you failed again. the time is wrong.


----------



## mycube (Sep 19, 2012)

(3:16.71) 3:16.64 3:13.59 (3:00.66) 3:08.66 = 3:12.96
single pb, fail at sub3..


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 73

(4:41.77), 4:57.44, 4:51.25, 5:22.29, (5:25.75) = *5:03.66*

Average-PB !!


----------



## asportking (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 73 Results​
1st: _mycube_- 3:12.96
2nd: _FaLoL_- 5:03.66

Round 74 Scrambles​
1. 3L2 2R' 3B' 3L B' 2R2 B2 2L 2R2 D2 2D2 2B2 2L 2U2 2R' 3B2 F2 U2 2R' U2 2R 3U' 2B 2D 3L' 3R' 3U' 3R' 3D 2L' F' 3L' U 2R2 3U2 B' 2U 2F2 2R2 3F2 2U2 2F2 2L B2 L 2R2 3B2 3U2 2B 2U 3F2 F2 2U2 2L 3R' B' 3D' 3L2 2F2 F2 2L2 U 3R 3D2 L B' 2D U2 2R B' 2B2 3F F2 U' 3B2 3U2 2L 3R2 2R B2	

2. B U2 2F 2D' L' 2B2 3B2 3R' 3B2 D2 2D' L 2D2 3D 2L' 3D2 L2 2B2 3U' 2R2 2F 2D 3D2 3L' 2F2 3L R 3D' 3R F 3R2 2R' B2 D 3D 2U2 B' F2 R' 3B' L2 2B2 2R2 2B2 2D B 3D L F' 3D' 2U 2R B 3U2 L 2L 2B' 2R' 3F2 D' 2U 2L2 2B R' 2D 3U L2 2L' 2B2 2F 2R 2D2 B2 2L R2 2D B' 3F' L 3B	

3. 2R2 U' 3B2 U2 F' 3D 2R' 2U2 L2 3R 3D' B2 3B 3F 2F 3R' 2R 3F' 2L 3L' 2B R2 B U' 2F F D 3D' 3R' B' D 2D2 U' 3B2 3U 3R' 3D' F2 3U' R' B2 F' 3L' 2R' 3F' D2 2L 3R U2 3L' 2F' 2L 3F2 2D' 3F2 2L 3L 3R 2B2 2D2 3D2 L2 D2 U 3F U2 3B 3U' 3R' 3F' L' 3L D 3F2 2L' 3R2 2U 2F' 2D' U'	

4. F' 2U' 2L2 2B' U' 2B2 2L2 3D2 B2 3B2 2F2 2D 3R' R 3B2 3F2 2F D2 U' 2F 3L F2 3R D2 2U F 3L' 2F 2R 2B 3U' 2U 3L 2B 2R 3U L 2D 3B2 2U' U' 3F 2L 3D B 2B 3B' L' F2 2D2 2F' 2U2 L' 3F 2L' 2R U' R2 2F F L' 3F2 2U 3B2 3R' 3F' 2L2 2F2 3D B2 3B2 2U 2F2 F' 3D 3R 2B' 3B2 F U'	

5. 2F' F 3U2 2L2 D 3U U B2 3F 3R 2R' 3U' 3B2 2F2 2U2 2R B 3B F' L2 2U2 3B' 2L2 3L2 D2 2L 3B' 3F2 2D2 2L' 3L' 2B 3B' 2L' 3U2 2B2 3F 2F' 3R' 3F D' F2 3U2 L2 2L2 3D 3F' L' 3L' F2 D 2B 2U2 B' 3U2 2U' 2F' F L2 U2 L' R 3B2 3L 3D' 3B' R' 3D 2R2 U2 2L' 3L2 3D2 2L 3R2 3B 3D' 3L R 2U2

This round will end Monday the 1st



mycube said:


> you failed again. the time is wrong.



I'm just going to go cry in a corner now. 

But I've double-checked the times, and I _promise_ you the times are correct. Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Sep 27, 2012)

(3:16.05) (3:20.75) 3:19.78 3:16.34 3:19.84 = 3:18.65


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 1, 2012)

Round 74

4:13.10, 4:54.29, 4:55.65, 4:19.86, 4:14.54
session avg: 4:29.56 (σ = 21.58)


----------



## KCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

hope I'm not too late
02:45.02
02:55.65
03:00.97
02:57.25
02:53.78=
2:55.56


----------



## mycube (Oct 8, 2012)

i asked asportking to take the thread over because it seed for him to be to much to run this thread. so i was also able to create the 5+ race 

Results Round 74:
1. 2:55.56 KCuber
2. 3:18.65 mycube
3. 4:29.56 NevinsCPH

*This are the last results in this thread*

the new 5+ race you can find here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38831-5-Race&p=788982#post788982

i would be happy to see you all there


----------

